# Post your vintage chronograph



## flori78

Hello there,

I am sure many of you have some cool vintage chronos. If we post them, we can make an interesting thread. unfortunately I am still looking to find a good vintage chrono. 

Cheers


----------



## Edgel

I'll start with a picture of my Bovet from the 50's with a Landeron chronograph movement.


----------



## Clyde

I am a new member and have had a suisse chronographe passed down to me by my late father-in-law who served in Europe with the army of occupation during and after WW11. It has a gold face and the back is marked 18k, 0.750, 152, 16. I think it has a Landeron movement. I will get a photo taken, but in the meantime perhaps someone can enlighten me about it. Cheers


----------



## ulackfocus

Here's a Breitling Long Plaing 815.4 (Valjoux 7736 manual) from the 70's that was NOS (before I wore it):




























...with it's modern cousin the Chrono Cockpit A13358 (Valjoux 7750 auto):










This is a 1971 Heuer Autavia Viceroy 1163 (caliber 12 microrotor) that I had restored:


----------



## jrw85705

Vintage chronographs are great to collect. Here are some of mine
This is a Fludo from the 50's








This is a 50s Croton (pre shopping channel) over/under with a Valjoux 77








Charles Nicolet from the 40s with a Landeron 51 movement








Two Chronograph Suisee both with Landeron movements


















A Wakmann from the 50s with odd pushers.


----------



## Marrick

Another (slightly blurred) Bovet:


----------



## Caliper1681

Duval Chronograph.









Memosail









Pierce from the 40's









Waltham









Speedy with an 861 movement









Regards


----------



## MACz13

This is my heirloom, a 14k Tourneau chrono, probably my great-grandfathers. Whether it's Tourneau as in the American retailer or another Tourneau, I don't know. If it is the former, I have no idea how it got here (Hungary) back when it was made (40s I presume). In any case, I consider myself lucky to have it as an heirloom!


----------



## Guest




----------



## AAWATCHES




----------



## pacifichrono

1950s Titus with a Landeron movement and 18K rose gold case...


----------



## tomshep

This one has a Valjoux Think it is a 92 within. Blowed if I can remember. I suppose I'll have to take the back off... Early sixties, NOS I'm told, but if it is a collection of bits, I'm none the wiser.


----------



## flori78

I repent for asking. Too much beauty in this thread.I have a headache now...


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Great idea, guys.

Will have to break out the camera on the weekend and work on getting shots of my vintage Strela, Stowa chrono and vintage Sturmanskie...among others. 

JohnF


----------



## pilotswatch

My latest find. It was sold as non-working overwound watch. Inexpensive $$ After shaking the watch for 5 to 10 minutes while I was driving back home, it started to work and since then it has been working fine and keeping good timing. I'll have my watch repairman give it a good cleaning.:-!


----------



## Cancer1965

Delurking long enough to share my Landeron powered Butex.


----------



## Janne

Here is my oldest
Baume & Mercier. 1950ies?


----------



## gr8sw

*how about these?*


















































cheers,
Peter


----------



## gr8sw

pilotswatch said:


> My latest find. It was sold as non-working overwound watch. Inexpensive $$ After shaking the watch for 5 to 10 minutes while I was driving back home, it started to work and since then it has been working fine and keeping good timing. I'll have my watch repairman give it a good cleaning.:-!


beautiful Wittnauer!! nice catch!

cheers,
Peter


----------



## MACz13

JohnF said:


> Hi -
> 
> Great idea, guys.
> 
> Will have to break out the camera on the weekend and work on getting shots of my vintage Strela, Stowa chrono and vintage Sturmanskie...among others.
> 
> JohnF


Looking forward to seeing that Stowa!


----------



## jedanzoom

Two more "Chronographe Suisse" from 1950s with Landeron movements inside and 18K gold cases:

http://img394.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2524.jpg


----------



## Gravina

Eberhard Extra-Forte










by Heuer










ARSA - August Reymond










CERTINA










Heuer Jo Siffet










Longines










Doxa










Omega-Tissot - SSIH era.....Lemania 15TL










Omega 33,3










Flightmaster´s










Heuer Autavia - Valjoux 72










Universal Geneve Compax










Heuer Camaro










Vetta










Speedmaster 125










Speedmaster 105.003










Minerva 13-20 CH










HORASA










Omega 120M










Omega Tissot










A. Roskopf Patent (Venus 140)










Heuer Bund










Heuer Monaco










Mido 1300










Anonim...enamel dial










Universal Tri-Compax










Tissot










Seiko










Autavia










Aquastar DeepStar










Universal Geneve - Tri-Compax










Cheers from Brazil


----------



## Gravina

Breitling Navitimer




























Co-Pilot










Omega-Tissot










Record










Autavia










Carrera










Omega 33,3










Cheers


----------



## Marrick

Wow!


----------



## andyclient

Heres mine 
I can't tell you what make it is as i am still trying to find out, the dial and movement are unsigned , but believed to date around the 30s to 40s
cheers
Andy


----------



## Marrick

I think its a:

Lemania 13CH2P (2P = 2 pushers, I believe)

Sorry.can't find a link.

Someone will confirm or correct!


----------



## Eeeb

If you weren't impressed by that, you are not breathing...


----------



## Noisy Nova

105.001-62, cal.321


----------



## Janne

Gravina, you are a Perv!!!

That is a true, great Collection! WOW!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Janne said:


> Gravina, you are a Perv!!!
> 
> That is a true, great Collection! WOW!


What? - all those watches and no Zenith?! Pah!<|

No, seriously, that is an impressive collection, normally the sort of thing seen in museums. Must be expensive to maintain, though.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## flori78

Gravina said:


> Heuer Jo Siffet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Tri-Compax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Geneve - Tri-Compax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers from Brazil


Just beautiful..


----------



## andyclient

Marrick said:


> I think its a:
> 
> Lemania 13CH2P (2P = 2 pushers, I believe)
> 
> Sorry.can't find a link.
> 
> Someone will confirm or correct!


Is that good , Ordinary , or indifferent
thanks
Andy


----------



## Marrick

andyclient said:


> Is that good , Ordinary , or indifferent
> thanks
> Andy


Can't say I really know. But they were used by some top brands, I believe. Someone else should know more. If you get no other response post your watch and movement in a new thread - this one's getting kinda big.;-)

See https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=13042 Lemania used by Omega and Patek.


----------



## Statts

Speedy 145022-69 Pre Moon

with 'unusual' 220 Bezel


----------



## Gravina

Janne said:


> Gravina, you are a Perv!!!
> 
> That is a true, great Collection! WOW!


:thanks:thanks

Cheers


----------



## Gravina

flori78 said:


> Just beautiful..


Thanks friend flori:-!

Cheers


----------



## Gravina

Hartmut Richter said:


> What? - all those watches and no Zenith?! Pah!<|
> 
> No, seriously, that is an impressive collection, normally the sort of thing seen in museums. Must be expensive to maintain, though.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


:-d

A brother from another time (Movado Pilot);-)
I had one Zenith Rainbow but sold it .... was modern for my taste...



















Thanks friend Hartmut:-!

Cheers


----------



## bradders

All Breitlings, from 1942 ( a Chronomat ) to 1973 ( a Sprint )

Brad


----------



## ulackfocus

Marrick said:


> I think its a:
> 
> Lemania 13CH2P (2P = 2 pushers, I believe)


I'll second that guess. Here's a link to a closed eBay auction that's very similar to andyclient's watch:

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260457847947


----------



## flori78

Don't want to go off-topic from this wonderful thread but is tri-compax movement like this below still in production?


----------



## AAWATCHES

All I can say is WOW...:-!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Yes, that will do very nicely! Many thanks for adding that one.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## riaz

gr8sw said:


> beautiful Wittnauer!! nice catch!
> 
> cheers,
> Peter


here is my contribution


----------



## riaz

fludo


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

It's not really a tricompax, but a ... quadcompax? And yes, I know it says tricompax on it, but it does have 4 subdials, not three... 

The 7751 comes close, but the layout is different. It does, however, have the day/month indicators. It does the date with a fourth hand on the central pinion. Oh, and the moon phase is at the 6...

JohnF


----------



## Hartmut Richter

JohnF said:


> Hi -
> 
> It's not really a tricompax, but a ... quadcompax? And yes, I know it says tricompax on it, but it does have 4 subdials, not three...
> 
> The 7751 comes close, but the layout is different. It does, however, have the day/month indicators. It does the date with a fourth hand on the central pinion. Oh, and the moon phase is at the 6...
> 
> JohnF


Ah well, this highlights a popular misconception about chronographs and the meaning of tri-compax! When the tri-compax chronograph was introduced by Universal Geneve, it did have a 12 hour counter and was one of the first to do so so that it became synonymous with the "subdials at 3:00, 6:00 and 9:00" chronograph layout. However, this is not the meaning of tricompax. "Tri-" doesn't stand for three subdials, it stands for three functions: chronograph, full calender and moonphase.

JohnF is right, however, that the Valjoux 7751 maintains this three-function tradition, as does the Zenith Cal. 410 (or even the Cals. 4001 and 4009 which add a flyback feature). Plus probably some others, though several go on to more complicated calender features (annual, semi-perpetual or even perpetual calender).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## four of diamonds

Enicar with a Venus movement. This is in my holding pen of watches to be serviced, together with the Wakmann.


----------



## gtopaul

1969 Breitling Copilot w/yachting features.


----------



## Gravina

Minerva pocket


















Omega










Navitimer










Navitimer










Co-Pilot










Omega Pocket - by Le Coultre










Fortis Marinemaster










Tissot T12










Omega









































































Tissot










UG Compax



















Cheers


----------



## Janne

You better stop before I take the boat to Brazil!

I love the clarity of the dial on the Fortis Marinemaster. On the pic, it somehow is far more readable than the rest. Is it the same in real life?


----------



## river rat

Here is one of mine.


----------



## Beau8

AAWATCHES said:


>


Looks terrific~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Gravina

by Orfina - Lemania 5100










Cheers


----------



## flori78

@gravina

Pls stop posting again in this thread. We can't afford these beauties of your collection.


----------



## Gravina

flori78 said:


> @gravina
> 
> Pls stop posting again in this thread. We can't afford these beauties of your collection.


Thanks:-!










Namaste


----------



## bongo

Here's a few of mineb-) Don't know too much about the Pierce though, so any info/comments much appreciated.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

All I can say is that the totalizer arrangement shows that it must have an in-house movement (Cal. 134), must therefore be from somewhere between the late forties and the early sixties and that this movement has the first example of the modern vertical clutch which is used by most modern makers since it ensures a jump-free start of the chronograph.

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?00&ranfft&0&2uswk&Pierce_134

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Eeeb

Wow... this thread is just chock full of nice Chronos!!!

Thanks for all who posted. Here are some of mine for which I have online pics...

A Heuer 3000 circa 1983:


















It is based on a Lemania LWO 283:


















The same watch, essentially, but with a quartz module instead of a mechanical module (circa 1986):









(I have since decased this movement and moved it to a NOS Heuer 2000 salesman sample dial/case that came without a movement!)

A nice Rodana based on a Lemania (circa 1955??):



























A "Poor man's Heuer" according to OnTheDash... a Heuer Lemania 5100 encased for Torneau (circa 1982):









And my Longines tuning fork chrono (Chronometer certified... kinda rare) (circa 1977):


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Hi all  First post on here....I'm usually found lurking on the Tissot forum!!

Got a few chrono pics to share with you....hope you like them.

Tissot Navigator with Lemania mov't









My other Navigator









And my Tissot chrono with Valjoux 7734









Thanks for looking


----------



## whifferdill

Great thread!

Thought I'd throw in my Sinn reconditioned Heuer Bundeswehr to the mix.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

I've got a tuning fork watch  Not had it long, so not got an exact date for it yet, but think it's from around 1973 ish?!!


----------



## Eeeb

JohnnyMonkey said:


> I've got a tuning fork watch  Not had it long, so not got an exact date for it yet, but think it's from around 1973 ish?!!


This ESA calibre was introduced in 1973 but most were sold in the second half of the 1970s.

EDIT: That information is not correct. The calibre was introduced in the late 60s. Most were sold in the 70s.


----------



## Gravina

Vulcain - Valjoux 71



















Cheers


----------



## montana

SHTURMANSKIE PILOT
- - - - - - - - - -



























SEIKO 6138-0011 
- - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Caseiko

Is this considered vintage chrono? If it is, its mine...


----------



## bograd

Cauny Prima - Landeron 248


----------



## igorRIJEKA

Nivada Chronoking


----------



## Wishuey

Allow me to ask a dumb question.......What is the difference between a "Uni-Compax" and "Tri-Compax"?
I have an 18K U.G. Uni-Compax, (Subdials @3 and 9) that, from the serial number, dates from mid-1936. It`s a lovely old piece; keeps excellent time and looks like a new watch, but I`ve never been able to determine the answer to the above.
Help, and thanks!


----------



## o.v.e

(Sold already)
















(project watch)








(old Navigator in new case)


----------



## jwalther

Good to bump this thread back up. . .maybe DG has some more beauties from Brazil to show us!

I have a couple in my current collection.

65 Speedmaster










67 Cosmonaute










Sold both of these:

62 Seamaster










69 Speedmaster


----------



## LouS

Allow me to put a little Primero in the mix:

Blue Primero - ref. A 3818










The one everybody knows - ref. A 386










...which Zenith itself went on to reissue (new product on the right)










One of the more low key dials - ref. A 385










Another blue, this time in a slab case - ref. A 788










And Primero in another brand -- Movado, which was owned by Zenith at the time of the release of the el Primero -- known as the Datron HS360 in the Movado catalogue (ref. 434.615.502 -- Movado has a whole different model numbering system)










Grand Finale:










...and a lagniappe: my favorite group shot, which includes a Cairelli, a military version for the Italian Ministry of Defense, powered by the manual cal. 146DP (for more deets, see full post here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=406134)


----------



## LouS

Wishuey said:


> Allow me to ask a dumb question.......What is the difference between a "Uni-Compax" and "Tri-Compax"?
> I have an 18K U.G. Uni-Compax, (Subdials @3 and 9) that, from the serial number, dates from mid-1936. It`s a lovely old piece; keeps excellent time and looks like a new watch, but I`ve never been able to determine the answer to the above.
> Help, and thanks!


Not a dumb question at all. This same question used to puzzle me until I saw Hartmut's post in this very same thread. "Uni-," "Bi-" and "Tri-" refer to the number of functions/compications rather than the number of dials. So Uni-Compax has a chronograph function, and Tri-Compax has chrono, date and moonphase.


----------



## ulackfocus

You're killing me Lou. They're all great pieces, but those blue dials are particularly striking.


----------



## can't find the time

And I'm selling my Near new Harley to buy a watch- it would never be enough to put a scratch on one in paticular of these collections, wonder how much I'd get for the wife and kids??- Only kidding dear! Yes I could have happily blundered through life thinking I had a nice collection- it looks.....insignificant now. (at least I have not seen someone with 20 Rolex Daytona's..yet... oooh look out now!)


----------



## timesofplenty

Wakmann and Aquadive:


----------



## Popoki Nui

Just a lowly vintage Seiko 6139-6005 in my collection currently:










...


----------



## pej




----------



## bracky1

Here's mine, it's now my favourite and most accurate vintage, running at +4 secs per day :-!


----------



## ncmoto

Wow! Some fantastic stuff!!!!!!!!!!! Great thread









































Not sure if this late 70s Daytona is the real deal


----------



## restless

Nice blue dial markers on that Daytona..:-d

Here is my Gotham Gothameter, venus 188, it's just back from service:


----------



## LouS

ncmoto said:


> Not sure if this late 70s Daytona is the real deal


Sorry, it's not. "Rollex" is spelled with two "l"s. I just checked - all of mine are.


----------



## Wishuey

Thanks! Makes sense.


----------



## igorRIJEKA

Tissot and Nivada


----------



## hilly10

There are some really nice pieces there Guys thanks for sharing:-!


----------



## Matthew Q

LouS said:


> Sorry, it's not. "Rollex" is spelled with two "l"s. I just checked - all of mine are.


Timing perfection twice a day ! that's why I never wind mine.
OK, brand new member and at my age I enjoy using that term. This is a great site, love the Chrono's. My first attempt at uploading some pictures (excuse the photography, it will get better).


----------



## sherwoodschwartz

good lord. that's a hell of a way to begin posting. nice watches! welcome to the forum.


----------



## Marrick

Yes indeed. Perhaps you could post a few individually for us? Start new threads, though, this one's getting a bit long.;-)

And welcome.:-!


----------



## pacifichrono




----------



## Matthew Q

Marrick said:


> Yes indeed. Perhaps you could post a few individually for us? Start new threads, though, this one's getting a bit long.;-)
> 
> And welcome.:-!


Thanks, not sure how to start a new thread (that was my first "Forum" post). Actually, I would like to start one on Wakmann. I have quite a few Chrono's, pocket watches, normal mechanicals, fancy mechanicals and neat ladies. Oh yes, and a very unusual battery wound mechanical clock!


----------



## Marrick

Matthew Q said:


> Thanks, not sure how to start a new thread (that was my first "Forum" post). Actually, I would like to start one on Wakmann. I have quite a few Chrono's, pocket watches, normal mechanicals, fancy mechanicals and neat ladies. Oh yes, and a very unusual battery wound mechanical clock!


There's a red button near the top of the page - 'new thread' - top left above the 'threads in forum' box .


----------



## LouS

Matthew Q said:


> Thanks, not sure how to start a new thread (that was my first "Forum" post). Actually, I would like to start one on Wakmann. I have quite a few Chrono's, pocket watches, normal mechanicals, fancy mechanicals and neat ladies. Oh yes, and a very unusual battery wound mechanical clock!


I'd love to see it -- can't remember talking about Wakmann recently. Start a new thread here, and once you've got it up, alert the Breitling forum -- I bet they will be interested! PLease also consider posting bigger pix! I want to see more of your watches!


----------



## Sparcster

Nice Thread!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

some wonderful chronos in here, thanks for sharing everyone:-!


----------



## eccles

Breitling Top Time from around 1970










A modern Junkers with a Poljot movement.










Chronosport from the early 70's










Oriosa from the late 60's


----------



## Dr JonboyG

Eccles I can see we have the same taste in straps!

Brietling Datora, c1970


----------



## mdeasy

The only vintage chrono I have right now.

Seamaster 176.005 - 1972


----------



## Noisy Nova




----------



## Desotti

Fantastic thread! 

By the way, I knew Gravina in person and he's a truly gentleman. :-!

Here's my humble, but 100% original, Seiko "helmet":










Cheers!


----------



## AadmanZ




----------



## Ludi

Ouchhh !!!.... what an eye catching thread 

Here are mine:

2446C GMT val 724










speed Mark IV










145.012 + 145.022










Sekonda "aka Strela" cal 3017










early Seiko 6139 (sept 1969)










best rgds ;-)


----------



## ulackfocus

Forgot to add the Omegas. 

'67 Seamaster Chronostop caliber 965:










a pair of '68 Lemania based Omegas - Seamaster caliber 321 & De Ville caliber 861:


----------



## premoon

Speedmaster Premoon 321 caliber and Speedmaster 176.0015 Lemania.

Cheers, Phil.


----------



## premoon

And something very old which comes from the grand father of my grand father ....so about from 1890..........not yet in working condition but complete, dial in good condition, glass to be replaced and need "big" service...

Don't know anything about that pocket watch, not even the brand....comes probably from France... 

Cheers, Phil.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

A few here, all Tissot with Lemania movements....


----------



## dzidzimidzi2003




----------



## Chascomm

I don't seem to have posted on this thread yet.

This is my Poljot 3133. 








Serial number on the movement places it around 1977/78, when these watches were still strictly official-issue only. The only problem is that the chrome-plated brass case is more likely from the 1980s as all the known air force, navy and space corps issued watches used steel cases. Perhaps this was a special Aeroflot issue? Or more likely the sum of several watches. :-(


----------



## DragonDan

Some mighty fine watches here!
I've posted this in another thread already, although this is the only halfway decent photo I've got of my Gallet Multichron, V72.


----------



## stogie25

1970 Omega Speedmaster MKII.


----------



## EZM1

1st Moscow Watch Factory Kirova


----------



## mdatta

Love the collections of vintage chronographs!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Okay, here you go with a few from my collection:

First, the "doyen" of my chronograph collection, a 1925/26 "Chronomètre Urra" with an early Hahn caliber:
















(Image courtesy of Marlies Cermak)

Charles Hahn bought Anatole Breitling's patents and started making chronograph movements around 1925, so this movement shows clearly its Monbrillant ancestry. The dial is enamel-coated, with the black detail printed. Slight irregularities have me believe that the red parts on the dial are at least partly hand painted. (If the dial looks familiar to you, no wonder: there are famous Breitlings with this dial, and it was used by quite a lot of other manufacturers (I saw it signed "Rex" on ebay and you'll find lots of other names on it when you browse the web for them.)

Slightly younger, but considerably advanced with its two pushers, is this Telda, also driven by an early column-wheel Landeron:
















(Image courtesy of Antonia Busack)








(Image courtesy of Antonia Busack)

Again using a Breitling patent, Landeron was at the cutting edge of chronograph technology when they introduced the second button to allow for additional stopping and measuring.

Sticking with Landeron, I have this little beauty for you, a 'Colorado' from the early 1940s:
















(Images courtesy of Marlies Cermak)

The Landeron 47 is the forerunner of the vast family of cam-operated chronograph movements made by Landeron - in fact, when Landeron had it patented in 1939, it was the first such movement. It's controlled by three buttons - one, at 2 o'clock, starts the chronograph mechanism, another one, at 4, stops it, and the one in the crown resets it. This movement is somewhat experimental and was not a great success - only about 10,000 were built.

From my late father I inherited the next one, a gold "Chronograph Suisse" with the venerable Landeron 48:
















(Images courtesy of Marlies Cermak)

If the Landeron 47 is sort of the "grandfather" of all cam-controlled chronograph movements, the Landeron 48 is the father of one of the most successful chronograph caliber families ever. All its descendants and siblings included, more than 2.5 million were built and used to equip many of those beautiful chronographs like the one owned by my father. (The gold case is made of rather thin gold, making the cases rather delicate affairs. Nevertheless, I recall my father wearing it when he worked his horses - which explains the bad condition of its original dial which I had replaced by the one shown here.








(Image courtesy of Marlies Cermak)

The closest relation to the "48" is the improved "51", visible through this Delbana's clear bottom:
















(Image courtesy of Antonia Busack)








(Image courtesy of Antonia Busack)

This Flamor houses another cam-operated Landeron, the rare 187, sporting a calendar in the 6 o'clock position:

















On this one I particularly like the way, the dial has aged. Its face puts it into the late Fifties, early Sixties, but it was sold for the first time only on boxing day, 1968. I can imagine that it spent the years in between in a watch makers shopfront window, basking in the warm sun of Southern France. (The one thing I don't like, however, is the calendar's lacking any sort of quick set - you really have to move forward the hours in order to set it. Probably, this is why this caliber wasn't built in great numbers.)

Last, but not least, the last mass-produced Landeron chronograph movement, the 248, in this Hema chronograph:









Unfortunately, I don't have an image of its movement at hand right now. Will provide one this weekend.

Hope you liked my little collection of Landerons. I own another one, a 49, one of the last crown-wheel chronographs manufactured by Landeron, but it is currently being serviced. I'll show it once I have it back.

All said, I find it a shame that this great company went out of business in the 1970s. Their movements - both with and without crown wheel - are among the finest chronograph movements ever manufactured, a claim I shall stand by from my own experience.


----------



## bubba48

1972




















1968




















1947




















1943










30's


----------



## Tomcat1960

Nice! What movement is that in the "ELECTION"?


----------



## Renoldi

Another for the list...


----------



## ec633

Here is one of mine.


----------



## DragonDan

I noticed that my previous post (in 2010!) had a bad photo link. Here's the updated one. Gallet multichron pilot, circa 1972 Valjoux 72









Also, what I'm wearing today! Gallet pilot, 1978, Excelsior Park EP40-68


----------



## SOG

man, that is some really nice Chronograph you guys have... wish I can get mine back and post a picture later.


----------



## thekwaze

Is this thread dead?
Only just noticed it and thought I might be worth taking a shot of my rose gold Delbana if anyone is interested?


----------



## Marrick

You can certainly post it here - or start a new thread if you want. It sounds nice.


----------



## Outlawyer

Moderators, this thread is worth installing a "save all images in thread" option in the thread tools menu. Holy cow. 

Waiting to see that rose gold Delbana!


----------



## Mary371

Here's a Breitling Long Plaing 815.4 (Valjoux 7736 manual) from the 70's that was NOS (before I wore it):


----------



## BenwayFi

Enicar Chronograph with Valjoux 72


----------



## ArneHR

Been collecting vintage chronos for a while. Here are my two-cents:

Omega Seamaster DeVille, cal. 321, ca. 1967




























Breitling Top Time, ref. 2002, valjoux 7730, ca. 1966




























The two together:










Breitling Co-pilot, ref. 7650, Yachting, venus 178, ca. 1968:










Omega Speedmaster Professional, ref. 105.012-66, cal. 321 on a 1039 bracelet:










I have a couple of other Speedys as well, but this is by far the most interesting. The Apollo reference. b-)


----------



## wwarren




----------



## EDNX

1960's Hanhart 417ES


----------



## Emre

EDNX said:


> View attachment 817657
> 
> 
> 1960's Hanhart 417ES


*Peace *


----------



## clock40man

Vintage Baumer & Mercier w/ Landeron 48.


----------



## clock40man

Croton Aviator Sea Diver.


----------



## dandsoo

Tissot 33.3 chrono with Lemania 15TL


----------



## Barry Morgan

Some time ago my Parents gave me a watch, the last of what I guess was sold in the old family store ( closed in the late 80's for retirement ). At the time it had no band, and was in a drawer. I don't normally wear any rings or watches, so to put a watch on is a new thing for me.
Any way my Father passed away last month, and I found some old store stock watch bands, and have now attached it so it can be put on. I may wear it in memory of my father, or I may give it to my son, as he did not know his Grand Father well, and it would be good for him to have something.

However I know nothing of the watch make and model....it is a name I do not know, or heard of before. Can anyone point me to some information about this watch. It is a Candino, with my parents store name on the face. So I am guessing this was a promotional type watch sold to many small Mom and Pop stores.

As you can see it is not in mint condition, I will guess maybe the crystal could be replaced as it shows signs of wear.

Thank you in advance if you can provide any information on how to id the year this was made and sold....I can only guess the 70's by design and color.


----------



## ian16th

This is a Nivada Chrono that I bought new in Sept 1959.

As you can see the dial is very tarnished/discoloured, this started when I took took the watch to tropical climes.

Anyone know if it can be cleaned up and if so by who?


----------



## 3ps

I think I've posted these elsewhere on the forum but anyway:

1975 Citizen Octagonal Chrono










c.1900 Single pusher medical chrono


----------



## dogen

Heuer Autavia with Cal. 12 :



















Best dogen


----------



## dogen

Carrera 45 Dato:


----------



## dogen

Heuer Monaco 1975 Ref. 1533, Cal. 15:


----------



## dogen

1972 Ref. 1133B, Cal. 12 ; 1975 Ref. 1533, Cal. 15




























best dogen


----------



## WatchFred

some great Heuers !

let's post some Breitlings; Premiers, Chronomat and Navitimers first:

late 30s/early 40s "Breitling 8" Aviator's chronograph:









late 30s/early40s Landeron Breitling









early 40s Premier 760









mid 40s Premier 765









mid 40s Premier 734









mid 40s Premier 776:









mid 40s Chronomat 769









early 50s Chronomat 769









mid 50s Navitimer 806









60s Navitimer 806 and Cosmonaute 809


----------



## WatchFred

and some mid 60s Top Time, 765 AVI, transOceans


----------



## dogen

*Heuer Autavia "Dauphine" Ref 3646 Valjoux 92 and 1964 Ref. 2446 M, Cal. VJ 72*


----------



## dogen

Heuer Autavia Skipper:



















best dogen


----------



## dogen

Heuer Autavia GMT 1968 Ref. 2446 GMT, Cal. VJ 724 :



















Best Dogen


----------



## dogen

Heuer Autavia 2446 with silver dial (super rare):





































Best Dogen


----------



## WatchFred

love your Heuer collection !
time for a nice Girard Perregaux, with that beautiful Excelsior Park cal. 40


----------



## Matty01




----------



## dogen

The classic Carrera with ValJoux 72 (it's not a reedition) from the late 60's.























































best dogen


----------



## dogen

Carrera 45:










1965 Ref: 3647 N, Cal. VJ 92 ; Ref: 3647 N Early Black, Cal. Landeron 189

​


----------



## dogen

1970 Heuer SOLUNAGRAPH tide watch modelL 2446C - retailed by orvis:

This special Chronograph can show tide flood.


----------



## dogen

Best Dogen


----------



## Itamaraty

Hello everybody!
Here are mine.








































Regards from Brasil,
Itamaraty


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Interesting - thanks for posting. Is that an old Chronographe Suisse without a Landeron (looks rather Venus like)?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Emre

My latest addition from the Meylans


----------



## georges zaslavsky

some nice chronos in here


----------



## Omegapassion

My three vintage chronographs:


----------



## AWRosey




----------



## Ed.YANG

No idea on the movement, whether is it by CITZEN or SEIKO... and i wonder does this considerable as "vintage".
Anyway, 20yrs of possession before i was enlisted to the Military.


----------



## DaBaeker

how vintage? 70's?









or 70s Omega love:









or 40s copper funk Delbana/landeron









Another early [1972] Japanese entrent to the auto-chronometre group that still performs better then minimal cosc specs. A great watch:









Something a but 'different'. A 1 jewel lapaneusse 'ChronoStop' ....[which I belive pre-dates the Omega!] It works extremelt well if not a bit clunky. I have 2-a SS and a G.P. Don't see to many but don't think their value is that hight either


----------



## EDNX

Hanhart Cal. 40, introduced for the German Lutwaffe in 1940. 17 Jewels, Breguet spring, Shock resist, 41 mm large nickel plated case with fixed bars.


----------



## yurikim

Oriosa


----------



## andy_s




----------



## Atavachron

I did a google search of universal geneve tri-compax and after clicking on a lovely example landed on the top of page 4 of this thread.
What a display of exquisite works and all shown with amazingly crisp photography.
Thanks....I am so enjoying looking at the variety of Chronographs here.


----------



## tbird71

Here's a rare Imperial Harvard Timer from the 1940s. Has a gallet Multichron movement (venus 140)
that gallet sold to Imperial among others in that time period. Had to redial but Int'l did a respectable job. 
Check out the dial....looks just like the Gallet but signed Harvard Non Magnetic.
View attachment 1018966
View attachment 1018967
View attachment 1018968


----------



## Happytalk

This is a vintage Dugena with Landeron 248 movement. Needs a serious service. Any ideas who would be able to handle it? Maybe it is similar to a Valjoux?


----------



## Rivendell

MYR, caliber Landeron 42, with telemeter:


----------



## Habitant

My Juvenia Chrono...


----------



## bellero

dogen said:


> The classic Carrera with ValJoux 72 (it's not a reedition) from the late 60's.


Wow! I love your taste, gorgeous watches!!


----------



## yurikim




----------



## snert

My 6138-0011. On Maratac composite. Had to notch the band.


----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94

Here are mine:



And


----------



## pilotswatch

Week-end find at the flea market


----------



## tritto

My 6139-6005. As well as being a great watch in fantastic condition it has two points of reference to me. It was manufactured a month before my birth in 1973, and my sadly departed father-in-law had one he bought new in the 70s and wore right up until he passed away. Every time he wore it in my presence he'd ask if I had mine on.


----------



## Charilaos

Here is my Chronographe Suisse with an excellent Landeron 51:


















































The amazing rhythm of Landeron comparing with heart beats and easy to listen even when driving my car (without radio on!!).


----------



## cheepo63

Hi Guys!

Here are my two chronos.

The first one is a Movado from 1969 with a HP 146 movement.

The other one is a Wittnauer from early -70s with a Valjoux 7733 movement.


----------



## Happytalk

Great. That Movado is excellent. Did you have them serviced? If so, where?


----------



## cheepo63

Happytalk said:


> Great. That Movado is excellent. Did you have them serviced? If so, where?


The Movado is in mint condition and was checked by the owner before me in France. Dont know the name though.


----------



## wysanz

This is my all-time favorite, The Seiko 6138-0030. Just to join the party with these old pics...and the video in YouTube. I hope that you'll have some fun here!


----------



## Olaa

Sooo many nice chronos! :-!

 I got these;
Omega Cronograph 1913 Cal 18 P


2 x Poljot 3133 civilian ~1988 


Omega Seamaster 861 ~1969

Omega Flightmaster 910, ~1969

Heuer Autavia 45, ref 3646H, valjoux 92,~1967

Omega Speedmaster Pro Apollo IX, cal 863, ~198?


Best reg
Ola


----------



## crazyfist

The one on top is purchased from forum member BenwayFi, who also happened to post some beautiful pictures of the watch in this thread.  It was my first vintage chrono purchase, and I now have three, but I still like that one the most.


----------



## Brisman

Omega flightmaster 911 with a bit of Tropical happening.


----------



## zemic

My Omega ref. 2077 and cal. 33.3.


----------



## knutos

I just bought this Halgreen Cronograph and can´t wait to put it on my arm! Can anyone tell me what caliber it is? 47 or 48?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Difficult to say - the two were to all intents and purposes identical and Ranfft doesn't give any difference between the two. The gold colour on the chrono bridge contrasting with the rest of the movement suggests either different degrees of wear or parts replacement (_mariage_ watch).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## roba79

Gravina said:


> Eberhard Extra-Forte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Heuer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARSA - August Reymond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CERTINA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heuer Jo Siffet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doxa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega-Tissot - SSIH era.....Lemania 15TL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega 33,3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flightmaster´s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heuer Autavia - Valjoux 72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Geneve Compax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heuer Camaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedmaster 125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedmaster 105.003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minerva 13-20 CH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HORASA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega 120M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Tissot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Roskopf Patent (Venus 140)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heuer Bund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heuer Monaco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mido 1300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anonim...enamel dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Tri-Compax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autavia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquastar DeepStar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Geneve - Tri-Compax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers from Brazil


Grande Proff.....

Cheers from Italy,
R


----------



## roba79

These are mine...

http://       

Cheers
R


----------



## Ric Capucho

Stowa Landeron 248 from around 1968.

Ric


----------



## Knifemaker

Here is mine







With a Valjoux (not ETA  ) 7750


----------



## gekos

And some Soviet - Russians


----------



## Robocaspar

Hi all,

First time in the vintage forum. I picked up this vintage seamaster from a local ad 2 days ago.

Really digging the look.


----------



## ghwatch

movado super sub sea...


----------



## Ric Capucho

Gravina said:


> Eberhard Extra-Forte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Heuer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARSA - August Reymond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CERTINA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heuer Jo Siffet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doxa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega-Tissot - SSIH era.....Lemania 15TL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega 33,3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flightmaster´s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heuer Autavia - Valjoux 72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Geneve Compax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heuer Camaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedmaster 125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedmaster 105.003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minerva 13-20 CH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HORASA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega 120M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Tissot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Roskopf Patent (Venus 140)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heuer Bund
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heuer Monaco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mido 1300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anonim...enamel dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Tri-Compax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autavia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquastar DeepStar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Universal Geneve - Tri-Compax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers from Brazil


I'd have to get up early to catch out that lot. Breathtaking. Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca.1961 Strela 3017








Ca. 1969? Stowa Landeron 248








Ric


----------



## sempervivens

Hartmut Richter said:


> What? - all those watches and no Zenith?! Pah!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Ah, now *that's* what I was looking for! Thanks!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Emre

Some more history into this thread

Take care of those chronos on your wrists the grannies worked hard for them:

*1910:*









*1912:*









*1899:*


----------



## EDNX

3H BUND from the 1970's. The Radio Room clock from Bauerle with 8-days-movement was issued 1271 and was overhauled last week. The Heuer 1550SG is also overhauled and was issued around 1975.


----------



## Olaa

*Urania, land48*,* size 35,5mm*












Best reg
Ola


----------



## crazyfist

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice watch. Do I see a "Urania" on the dial?! In which case, it should be a brand of the jeweller Andreas Huber of München (Munich, Bavaria), still in existence today, but controlled by Bucherer (sold to them in 2002).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## wintermutt

Wittnauer Professional Chrono. 
I've heard it suggested that this is the hand-winding Wittnauer model that NASA tested (and ultimately rejected in favour of the iconic Speedmaster) in their legendary 1961 astronaut-chronograph test. The rumour may be wishful thinking, but either way, the old val. 72, which powered several of the greats of that era, makes for a tough and legible classic.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Sorry, it was the NASA, not NATO, that tested the Speedmaster. On top of that, from what I read, no Wittnauer was tested. Several watches entered the race, mostly american-associated brands (Bulova, Benrus, etc.) but the three watches finally tested were by Omega, Longines and Rolex. Unless the Longines was actually a Wittnauer.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## wintermutt

Of course, you're right about NASA, not NATO, testing the watches - danged Sunday morning scotch screwing with my ignorants again. :-s

And yes, it appears, after a bit more research, that my Wittnauer Pro wasn't in the space race after all. Rats! According to Jean-Michel's comprehensive posting: _https://www.watchuseek.com/f45/omega-speedmaster-nasa-132.html_, the third watch in the test was, in fact, a Longines Wittnauer. However, Jean-Michel informs us that it was powered by the fabled Longines 13 ZN movement. Only the equally-humiliated Rolex sported a Valjoux 72 that day.

Thanks for clearing up my fondly cherished misapprehension. :-d :-d :-d


----------



## Imni

Omega flightmaster, cal. 910.









Omega Speedmaster Mk III and Tissot Navigator Chronograph.









/ Imni


----------



## junkman




----------



## wintermutt

Here's a couple more old chronos:

This little Enicar sports a val.92


Pierce


Wittnauer 1


Wittnauer 2


Nivada 1


Nivada 2


Nivada 3


Tissot Navigator


Ventura
Not sure how you define vintage but they sure don't make these any more.


----------



## wintermutt

One more.


----------



## dacattoo

*






*








One button Zenith. Dial suggests Chech Air Force Meteorological branch. Not sure of the significance, if any, of the "No. 1" Runs well. I will venture a guess that it is WWll or slightly older vintage.


----------



## EDNX

wintermutt said:


> One more.


Fraternal Twins?









@wintermutt: I love the dial of you 1550SG because of the light greenish lume, smatt T and non cut off fonds - great watch!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

What a *wonderful *watch! I don't think that the watch is WWII, but WWI is possible. The movement was made from ca. 1910 onwards but production ceased soon after WWI and I doubt that the rest of the old stock lasted until WWII.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

Hartmut Richter said:


> What? - all those watches and no Zenith?! Pah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zenith El Primero ref. A384: much more than just the world's first automatic chronograph


----------



## crazyfist

Seeing those heuer on bund made me do this:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Oldlyme14

Just got back this from the watch doctor: 










Pierce Ca. 134 2 button Chrono.

Mark S.


----------



## Imni

This is one of the best threads on all of WUS.


----------



## Charilaos

My OMEGA Mark II with the open back case!!!!!!!!







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## EDNX

3H Family of the German Air Force - the Luftwaffe in the 1970's and 1980's marked all watches with a red 3H on the dial to warn about Radioactivity.

Heuer 1550SG Bund
Sinn NaBo 17 Bund
Bauerle Bund

See the yellow faded Tritium hands of all three clocks - fantastic!


----------



## a7tl46




----------



## Patek Philippe

New arrive


----------



## Torrefies

February '74... should count as vintage, right? ;-)


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Heuer Autavia Viceroy 1972

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## summerpurchase

A BWC Landeron 51 with a redial from Chronographe Suisse









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Vintage Stowa Landeron 248 Chronograph, ca. 1969.

Ric


----------



## georges zaslavsky

my latest addition


----------



## flipstah

My newly acquired Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono-matic with a date wheel waiting to be repaired (watchmaker is parts hunting right now haha):


----------



## Eeeb

Movement pics pleeze!

Hamilton was one of the consortium that came out with these. Heuer encased more than any other but there were a few others.


----------



## Peppe1019

My absolute most treasured piece in my collection, my great grandfathers watch he wore passed to my grandfather, father and now me..


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Beautiful, Really stunning 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipstah

Eeeb said:


> Movement pics pleeze!
> 
> Hamilton was one of the consortium that came out with these. Heuer encased more than any other but there were a few others.


Ask and you shall receive! This is the seller's picture and not my own because I don't have the opening tool.


----------



## Emre

Some more:


----------



## Imni

Emre said:


> Some more:
> 
> View attachment 1322022


Nice! I've been looking for one of those for some time.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero Pilot/Diver 1971/72
ref. 01.0150.415 with grey dial (500 made)


----------



## Tom Bolivar

Got a new strap for my grandfathers Universal.


----------



## Ric Capucho

Tom Bolivar said:


> Got a new strap for my grandfathers Universal.


And very nice it is too.

Ric


----------



## KO_81

It hasn't been off my wrist all weekend since it arrived..................


----------



## Brisman

sempervivens said:


> Zenith El Primero Pilot/Diver 1971/72
> ref. 01.0150.415 with grey dial (500 made)


Fantastic, it's a cracker, congratulations.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sempervivens: what a beauty! Unfortunately beyond my limit, but what a sight to behold!

The other day I got this very special one:









Its wrist presence is rather modest, but hey, those were the days, my friends:









Aristo (Gallet) MultiChron "Regulator", cal. Venus 140


----------



## Inca Bloc

Titus : 






















Repco (NOS)


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero A782 (1500 were made in 1971). Original bracelet dated 1972 week 13


----------



## CMTFR

Mestril/ Valjoux 7733

















Omega Speedmaster MK II


----------



## Tomcat1960

Colorful Seventies chronograph:





































This Valjoux-7736-powered 'NERI' is one of the freshest faces in my collection. Definitely an eye-popper :-!

By the way, NERI was the main brand of the Neri Watch Ltd., based at Biel, Switzerland.


----------



## Tomcat1960

The late 1960s, early 1970s saw a revival of classical chronograph watches due to the introduction of automatic movements. In their slipstream handwound movements had sort of a comeback, too. Valjoux dominated the market with their venerable 773x series (the 775x lying like stones on the shelves) now that Landeron and Venus had gone out of business.

At the low end of the market, 1935-founded movement producer R. Lapanouse SA decided to wage another push into chronographs. They had some (infamous) history of "faux chronographes", actually pin-lever movements to which were coupled two additional hands to give them a chronograph look. The push buttons stop and start just the second hand, no reset was possible.

Lapanouse's last foray into the chronograph market was different: here we have a true, cam-operated chronograph movement, whose second hand can be started, stopped, restarted and reset as with any "regular" chronograph. Even the 80(!)-minute register (which gives it away as a Rego 2370) works as it should, even if driven by the barrel. (It runs permanently so must be reset before a new measurement.)

I don't know how many Lapanouse sold out-of-house, but I guess there weren't many. Most of them actually ended in watches like this one:










I call it "The Great Pretender", ...










... because even though it's all talmi with its pin-lever movement, the huge chromed case and the sheet-metal-bracelet, ...










...but still, it does so in style: its gorgeous dial is of one of the nicest, deepest blues in my collection, the stately motion of the red second hand ...










... is a sight to behold, and the registers are reminiscent of contemporary Breitlings and Seikos. Needless to say that it keeps excellent time (definitely above of what we're told always when it comes to pin-lever movements.)

I love this watch. I bet there aren't too many around anymore, at least not in such good shape. ;-)


----------



## CMTFR

Tomcat1960 said:


> The late 1960s, early 1970s saw a revival of classical chronograph watches due to the introduction of automatic movements. In their slipstream handwound movements had sort of a comeback, too. Valjoux dominated the market with their venerable 773x series (the 775x lying like stones on the shelves) now that Landeron and Venus had gone out of business.
> 
> At the low end of the market, 1935-founded movement producer R. Lapanouse SA decided to wage another push into chronographs. They had some (infamous) history of "faux chronographes", actually pin-lever movements to which were coupled two additional hands to give them a chronograph look. The push buttons stop and start just the second hand, no reset was possible.
> 
> Lapanouse's last foray into the chronograph market was different: here we have a true, cam-operated chronograph movement, whose second hand can be started, stopped, restarted and reset as with any "regular" chronograph. Even the 80(!)-minute register (which gives it away as a Rego 2370) works as it should, even if driven by the barrel. (It runs permanently so must be reset before a new measurement.)
> 
> I don't know how many Lapanouse sold out-of-house, but I guess there weren't many. Most of them actually ended in watches like this one:
> 
> I call it "The Great Pretender", ...
> 
> ... because even though it's all talmi with its pin-lever movement, the huge chromed case and the sheet-metal-bracelet, ...
> 
> ...but still, it does so in style: its gorgeous dial is of one of the nicest, deepest blues in my collection, the stately motion of the red second hand ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... is a sight to behold, and the registers are reminiscent of contemporary Breitlings and Seikos. Needless to say that it keeps excellent time (definitely above of what we're told always when it comes to pin-lever movements.)
> 
> I love this watch. I bet there aren't too many around anymore, at least not in such good shape. ;-)


You're right; that blue dial is really impressive! :-!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Thanks, CMTFR!

Now here's one barely legal for this forum :-d




























I bought her with a broken mainspring, which my watchmaker finished off in short order. To me, this was clearly a vintage watch, its face stating clearly and proudly a Seventies heritage. Until, that is, a fellow collector pointed to the movement and said: "Did you know that Valjoux introduced these only in the 1980s?" A quick check with Roland's pages confirmed that the movement was built from 1983 only. So my take it this was one of the very first watches designed specifically for this variant of the 775x-family (the 7765 basically is a 7750 lacking automatic and hour register. It sold considerably cheaper than the 7750 which, at the time, didn't sell well at all, which was, most likely, the reason for it's being introduced. In the end, however, all was not enough: production of 7765s ended in 1998.)

Concordia was a brand of the Soera S.A., registered at Tramelan, Switzerland, in 1951. However, the inscription "Ebauche Suisse" on the dial points to a production site somewhere outside of Switzerland :think: There is indeed another (German) firm - 'Deutsch-Schweizer Uhrenfabrikations- und Handelsges. mbH from Dortmund - who registered the brand (in 1912), and who still exist. So my take is that it is a German watch with a Swiss heart.


----------



## tdgsteve

Baylor chronograph from the 60s (I think); need to do more work on dating this watch. Baylor was Zales' house brand.

Tudor chronograph from the late 80s which I've owned since new. Giving the oyster bracelet a little respite.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Omega Speedmaster ref. 145.022 - 68 (1968) and Zenith El Primero "C" ref. 01.0210.415 (1973)









Zenith El Primero ref. G582 (1969) and Zenith chronograph ref. G171 (1965/66)


----------



## Emre

Just don't mind the two at the second row:


----------



## Dhillon

One of the best threads on WUS, enjoyed every page and all amazing watches...


----------



## Omega333

Here's mine! 40's? "Exact" chronograph.


----------



## EDNX

illuminatio
anno domini 1943 - 2014


----------



## Djordje Radovic

Can someone help me about this watch. this is watch of my father but he forgot what type it is and i can't find any information about it on internet. I only know that it has Landeron 187 mechanism. Any help would be welcome 


















and this simbol is on crown of the watch


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

The symbol is Breitling but the dial looks like it belongs to something else. 
Actually I'm positive it belongs to another watch. 
6 o'clock is cut to accommodate this movement. 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## Djordje Radovic

Thank you Roberto. This is my fathers watch, he bought it 20-30 years ago. And as he remembers, it is SHD watch, some american brand. but i couldnt find anything about that brand,apsolutly notnihg and it is very posible that he didnt remember corectly.


----------



## andsan




----------



## Warpath

Baume & Mercier


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith chronograph with cal 143-6, produced ca. 1954/55:










(as seen in a 1956 catalog)










... and its sibling, the pilot chronograph with black dial









(see also: https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/vintage-zenith-military-pilot-chronograph-703780.html)


----------



## mondonaut

Tomcat1960 said:


> I bought her with a broken mainspring, which my watchmaker finished off in short order. To me, this was clearly a vintage watch, its face stating clearly and proudly a Seventies heritage. Until, that is, a fellow collector pointed to the movement and said: "Did you know that Valjoux introduced these only in the 1980s?" A quick check with Roland's pages confirmed that the movement was built from 1983 only. So my take it this was one of the very first watches designed specifically for this variant of the 775x-family (the 7765 basically is a 7750 lacking automatic and hour register. It sold considerably cheaper than the 7750 which, at the time, didn't sell well at all, which was, most likely, the reason for it's being introduced. In the end, however, all was not enough: production of 7765s ended in 1998.)


The information on the Ranfft website appears to be incorrect, the Valjoux 7765 was manufactured already in the late 70's - here is a Heuer broschure from 1979 featuring various models fitted with Valjoux 7765 movements: OnTheDash - The definitive guide to Heuer


----------



## Tomcat1960

Thank you for this information. Yes, I'm much more comfortable with a 70's dating for the Concordia ;-)


Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T5aus

*1940's Bravingtons Chronograph*

This was something I picked up at a market over the weekend, a smaller chrono with a great aged dial. Only marks on the movement are "Swiss made" From what I have found on the net, Bravingtons were an upmarket jewellers in London. The only down side to it is a small hole above a pusher from sweat salt which will have to be repaired. 
;-)


----------



## Tomcat1960

That Bravington is a real beauty - aged in dignity. I would leave it exactly as it is, just afford the Landeron 13 movement a decent service. 

It's so great to see surface more and more of these old Landeron column-wheelers - finally, it seems, Landeron movements have come to take their place in watch history ;-)

Enjoy!


Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T5aus

Thanks Tomcat



Tomcat1960 said:


> That Bravington is a real beauty - aged in dignity. I would leave it exactly as it is, just afford the Landeron 13 movement a decent service.
> 
> It's so great to see surface more and more of these old Landeron column-wheelers - finally, it seems, Landeron movements have come to take their place in watch history ;-)
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Regards,
> Tomcat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

This is what I'm wearing today - 1950s Cauny Prima 17 Rubis Chrono, with a Landeron 48, cheers, S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Beautiful! 

Tx


Roberto


----------



## priest

Omega Speedy in 18 Kt gold


----------



## goldage

Sdasurrey said:


> This is what I'm wearing today - 1950s Cauny Prima 17 Rubis Chrono, with a Landeron 48, cheers, S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, very nice


----------



## Sdasurrey

goldage said:


> Nice, very nice


Thanks Goldage and Roberto J for the nice comments - not only is it nice aesthetically it keeps good 'vintage' time - testing today after 12 hours on WatchTracker it's predicting about 12 seconds per day fast - Cheers ! S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

On the left, the Tri-Compax was the world's first wristwatch chronograph with triple calendar and moon phase, created by Martel Watch co in 1943/44. Presented at the Basel fair 1944, the movement is 70 years old this year. It is considered one of the greatest successes of the 20th century. 

On the right, the Espada was the world's first automatic wristwatch chronograph with triple calendar and moon phase, created by Zenith in 1971/72. It has the same movement as the later Zenith Chronomaster (in the middle).


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

sempervivens said:


> On the left, the Tri-Compax was the world's first wristwatch chronograph with triple calendar and moon phase, created by Martel Watch co in 1943/44. Presented at the Basel fair 1944, the movement is 70 years old this year. It is considered one of the greatest successes of the 20th century.
> 
> On the right, the Espada was the world's first automatic wristwatch chronograph with triple calendar and moon phase, created by Zenith in 1971/72. It has the same movement as the later Zenith Chronomaster (in the middle).


This is very impressive! 
And beautiful. 
TX for sharing

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Roberto Jaksic said:


> This is very impressive!
> And beautiful.
> TX for sharing


TU b-)


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ sempervivens: I'm not easily jealous, but this collection looks like my exit watches ;-) Outstanding!

Still, I prefer those robust beauties from the cities' bowels:










The Rego-Lapanouse 2370 pin-pallet calibre drives a real chronograph, with start-stop-start-stop-reset and all, with an 80(!)-minute register. (Not sure what just 80 minutes is good for, though, and the register has to be reset at the beginning of a timing.;-)) Still, a face that stands out from the masses.

May I add a steering-wheel shot?










Taken from the sideline, of course ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## crazyfist

Bumping this beautiful thread with my new Butex. Chuncky Stainless Steel case. Blue dial. White tachymeter. Big hands. Landeron with 45 min counter. What's not to like?









The lower chrono button fell out and I found a replacement. Finally whole again. :-!


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero ref. G5814 (1971) and Zenith chronograph ref. G173 (1965/66)


----------



## longlifegoods

First time posting, please be gentle. Hope this is worthy enough for this thread


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

longlifegoods said:


> First time posting, please be gentle. Hope this is worthy enough for this thread


Thus is a beauty!

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Datreedude

Just got mine back today, thought I'd drop a couple of pics!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longlifegoods

Wow. Thank you. I'm still a newbie to vintage chronos, guidance is appreciated


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ longlifegoods: your nick says all I need to know - welcome to the glory of old watches! And your characterization of your chrono as 'poor man's Heuer' tells me you know already a lot more about old chronos than this writer :-d when he started into the watchiverse.

Enjoy the hobby!



Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longlifegoods

@ Tomcat1960: (is this how you reply to a specific person? haha) Thank you for the kind words, sir. But seriously, this hobby is so toxic. My bank account can't keep up with the demand lol. Well, actually I'm not really into vintage watches. What really drew me into vintage watches was the chronos, i.e. the gorgeous movement, the perfectly sized case, the details, everything is superior compared to modern watches at similar price point. The Tradition is the only one I can afford right now while drooling towards any Valjoux 72 pieces or legendary Heuer Autavia.

But I really hope Nomos stop playing around and produce their first chrono  (a bit oot is ok right?)

Cheers!


----------



## Brisman

G'day guys,

OWJ Super Ocean Chrono from the late sixties, early seventies.

Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

So the most catwalk thread thread on WUS continues to deliver a stream of stunning beauties.

Ric


----------



## EDNX

Arctos 5100 BWL Chronograph of the German Air Force 1980's in a Specs Case, which was used for glasses or watches


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wore this today to the Mudlark Pub near London Bridge to watch the 'Tour de England' - 40s Gold Exactus Chrono - cheers, SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackruff

Sdasurrey said:


> Wore this today to the Mudlark Pub near London Bridge to watch the 'Tour de England' - 40s Gold Exactus Chrono - cheers, SDA
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn I wish I was there with you...Chronograph, beer and bikes.....!!!


----------



## Sdasurrey

jackruff said:


> Damn I wish I was there with you...Chronograph, beer and bikes.....!!!


'JR' - thanks ! Cycling has really taken off in response to the Olympics and riders like Wiggo and Chris Froome winning the Tour - the Olympic Cyling race course for 2012 even went right down my street in Surrey ! Cheers SDA

PS - unfortunately, Chris Froome crashed out today in the 5th stage...top 2 Brit riders already out....


----------



## jackruff

Sdasurrey said:


> 'JR' - thanks ! Cycling has really taken off in response to the Olympics and riders like Wiggo winning the Tour - the Olympic Cyling race course for 2012 even went right down my street in Surrey ! Cheers SDA


Yep same here SDA...The "Tour Down Under" has really placed cycling in the spotlight.....In our little town its all around.....


----------



## Sdasurrey

jackruff said:


> Yep same here SDA...The "Tour Down Under" has really placed cycling in the spotlight.....In our little town its all around.....


Great - but I'm guessing you have been into cycling for a while - the one good thing that has come out of the Olympics that shows greater participation is Boris the Mayor of London has organised an August race over broadly the same route from London to Surrey the Olympics used - so instead of the 'Pelican' (revised lingo...) taking 30 seconds to go in front of my house - now there's 10-12k people !! More fun in the end for cheering, cheers, Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

These were the four Zenith El Primero's available in 1974 (40 years old this year):









These were the two big ones:








Zenith "Pilot" El Primero (this version with 'grey dial' ref. 01.0150.415: only 500 were made) and Zenith "TV" El Primero ref 01.0200.415 with blue dial: 4950 were made )

If in 1974 you preferred something smaller in a classic style, you could go for a "C"-cased Zenith El Primero in steel or goldelectroplated:









Zenith El Primero ref. 20.210.415 (1000 were made) and ref. 01.210.415 (4000 were made)


----------



## T5aus

Australian Military Lemania today


----------



## abzack




----------



## maa101770

Viceroy



Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## jsj11

My Breitling 1191 just recently serviced and working like a dream


----------



## plastique999

Heuer Calculator









Sent from my 16M


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## Hartmut Richter

_Ehrm_, I think neither of those is a chronograph..... :think:

Hartmut Richter


----------



## plastique999

Hartmut Richter said:


> _Ehrm_, I think neither of those is a chronograph..... :think:
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Lol


----------



## rainbowfix

I am sure this belongs here. My only Vulcain... with Paul Newman lookalike sub dial....


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

I don't think I ever posted this picture


----------



## jsj11

rainbowfix said:


> I am sure this belongs here. My only Vulcain... with Paul Newman lookalike sub dial....
> View attachment 1579527


That's a stunner. Nice one


----------



## jsj11

Roberto Jaksic said:


> I don't think I ever posted this picture


Can't believe that no one bought that Breitling from you, Robert, it's a beauty


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

jsj11 said:


> Can't believe that no one bought that Breitling from you, Robert, it's a beauty


It did, very recently. 
But I never posted this picture and I thought it's a beautiful as well.


----------



## Izzat Ijat

Did my watch original?Sorry I m just asking!


----------



## laikrodukas

plastique999 said:


> Heuer Calculator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Can You do square root calculations with it?


----------



## Tomcat1960

I don't think so, at least not with this one. This particular example seems to have unit conversion scales - like feet vs meter and gallons to litres etc. 

But I think I've seen one with logarithmic scales - so basically a slide rule bent to a circle. On that one it ought to work. 

Best
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960

sempervivens said:


> These were the four Zenith El Primero's available in 1974 (40 years old this year):
> 
> View attachment 1571960
> 
> 
> These were the two big ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zenith "Pilot" El Primero (this version with 'grey dial' ref. 01.0150.415: only 500 were made) and Zenith "TV" El Primero ref 01.0200.415 with blue dial: 4950 were made )
> 
> If in 1974 you preferred something smaller in a classic style, you could go for a "C"-cased Zenith El Primero in steel or goldelectroplated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zenith El Primero ref. 20.210.415 (1000 were made) and ref. 01.210.415 (4000 were made)


And again I'm wondering why one can only grant one 'Like' ... what a view! (Do I have to tell you that I'm actually green with envy? ;-))

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## 104RS




----------



## rainbowfix

Black n White. Never go wrong with a Carrera.


----------



## rainbowfix

Something for the professionals? 
Lolipop and chocolates.


----------



## plastique999

laikrodukas said:


> Can You do square root calculations with it?


Only if it's Pi


----------



## carddard




----------



## rainbowfix

White, red and grey. 
Gallet pilot.


----------



## Preston

Clebar with the tried and true 7750.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Pj.....o5

My first one... A landeron movement???...


----------



## rainbowfix

A simple Lemania. 
Lemania SAAF.


----------



## Rob Roberts

vintage premoon wonderfulness


----------



## laikrodukas

All I want for xmas... is you... ehrm Premoon


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Yep! Cal. Landeron 48:

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Landeron 48

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wearing a Pierce Pilots Chrono while listening to the Grateful Dead, cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainbowfix

Gallet with excelsior park 40.


----------



## oinkitt




----------



## andsan

A385


----------



## jsj11

Forgot that this qualifies for my favourite thread on WUS


----------



## ghwatch

Some of mine...


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

This is amazing, just beautiful! Tx for sharing.


----------



## plastique999

ghwatch said:


> Some of mine...


Wow! What Heuer is in the first pic?
What are the different Autavia models? - Jo Siffert?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## d3nzi0

LOVE this thread!


----------



## Sdasurrey

I picked this Pontiac up recently after watching it for a while on EB because I loved the dial - Maillot Arc En Ciel represents the 'rainbow' insignia in cycle racing worn by a world champion I believe.

From the 50s with a Landeron cal 149 movement, cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sdasurrey said:


> I picked this Pontiac up recently after watching it for a while on EB because I loved the dial - Maillot Arc En Ciel represents the 'rainbow' insignia in cycle racing worn by a world champion I believe.
> 
> From the 50s with a Landeron cal 149 movement, cheers, Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool patina!

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Sdasurrey

plastique999 said:


> Cool patina!
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Thanks! I also liked it because of the 'lined' pattern' between the hour markers which gives it a little bit different texture...S


----------



## rainbowfix

ghwatch said:


> Some of mine...


Marvelous collection !  especially the UG and the autavias |>|> ....


----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## Roberto Jaksic

I got 2 vintage chrnos in yesterday. 
This is the first one. 
Best part about this one is 40mm size. 
Absolutely wearable on anything!


----------



## plastique999

Roberto Jaksic said:


> I got 2 vintage chrnos in yesterday.
> This is the first one.
> Best part about this one is 40mm size.
> Absolutely wearable on anything!


Beautiful!
What's the history on that watch?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

http://www.ogival-watch.com/exec/msg.php?mid=9&cid=2&pid=9&lg=E

Vintage Man's Ogival Chronograph Watch - Swiss-Made, Yellow Gold-Filled, Swiss Valjoux 22 Manual Hand-Wind Movement, 17 jewels, Stainless Steel Back, 30-Minute Recorder, Silver Dial with Arabic Numerals and Gold Hands, Two Chronograph Registers, 1940's Model,
Again, 40mm blows me away. 
To bad I'm to much in to my new Speedmaster Gemini. 
This one will not see to much wrist time


----------



## Jasary

Hello,

Selza, Venus Cal.170 Chronograph


----------



## oinkitt




----------



## laikrodukas

Crazy stuff !


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Two split seconds chronographs! WOW!!! What movement(s) is (are) inside?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Pj.....o5

Just picked up the black dial.. Chronographe suisse - Landeron 48...


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Nice - but I'd prefer the silver dial one! I'm just a sucker for 1950s gold(en) chronographs with _dauphin _hands.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Wibbs

Heuer Bund, unissued example. Sub 1000 serial number, so a pretty early one.


----------



## rainbowfix

Gallet excelsior park 4..With lots of freckles...


----------



## bobbee

The Gallet is a beauty. I would like to complement it.
Bob.


----------



## MayorM

My G. Multichron ExPark 4,Says Hello:-!:-!


----------



## Matt_wool83




----------



## ghwatch

Speaking of Gallets and Excelsior Park 4's...some of my new arrivals..


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Aaaaaagh!
This second one,what's the size?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## MayorM

Tissot Seastar w Lemania 1277


----------



## Sdasurrey

Okay - I'll say sorry in advance for posting a watch pic on three different threads - but when you find a quasi-grail it's exciting !

1930s Eberhard 18ct solid gold monopusher chrono copped at an auction in London today - see the other threads for a digression on the slightly different colour Breguet hands - cheers - SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Khyne

This is my second post and my first watch. Baume & Mercier 50's Chronograph with Landeron 248.


----------



## Matt_wool83

Not a full chrono but is a Chronostop...


----------



## MayorM

Penny coin size chrono..


----------



## IanCognito

Recently got into vintage 70's chronos for their loud styles and large cases.

Seiko "Vader's Helmet" cal. 6139 single register

















Seiko Brown Bullhead cal. 6138 double register

























As mentioned above, not a full chronograph but a chronostop. The Sicura ChronoComputer with 4 crowns and not one, two, but three rotating bezels!


----------



## oinkitt

Hartmut Richter said:


> Two split seconds chronographs! WOW!!! What movement(s) is (are) inside?
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Only one split.. Eska Venus 179.... Rolex Valjoux 23.... Longines 13zn12....


----------



## metalgear

got this on a whim, anyone know much about this ?


----------



## sempervivens

Tomcat1960 said:


> And again I'm wondering why one can only grant one 'Like' ... what a view! (Do I have to tell you that I'm actually green with envy? ;-))
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Thank you, Tomcat.

I'll repeat it for you:

These were the four Zenith El Primero's available in 1974 (40 years old this year):

These were the two big ones:









Zenith "Pilot" El Primero (this version with 'grey dial' ref. 01.0150.415: only 500 were made) and Zenith "TV" El Primero ref 01.0200.415 with blue dial: 4950 were made )

If in 1974 you preferred something smaller in a classic style, you could go for a "C"-cased Zenith El Primero in steel or goldelectroplated:









Zenith El Primero ref. 20.210.415 (1000 were made) and ref. 01.210.415 (4000 were made)

So now, if you still like it, you can give another ;-)

I wanted to thank you sooner, but first I wanted to add two more reviews (and another photo):









Vintage Zenith "Pilot" El Primero (c. 1972) review and vintage Zenith El Primero "C" (c. 1973) review

Thanks again!









Vintage Zenith "Pilot" El Primero (c. 1972), Zenith El Primero "C" (c. 1973), and Zenith "TV" El Primero ref 01.0200.415


----------



## Phranz

Actually I am more into simple 3 Dauphine hands of the 50`s.

But as friends of mine had herited a WWII Lemania chrono, and asked me to find out more about their heirloom, I became more and more fascinated by the historic developments of that manufacturer. My friends wanted that one of course to keep in their family.
So, what can you do, if in such a state of young love, you suddenly see a very similar piece in a local auctionhouse in Vienna?

*Lemania end of 40`s*








regards Phranz


----------



## rainbowfix

After looking at sempervivens really nice gold plated 'c' cased el primero. .. made me want to post this one. ..nos 815.4...








With some gold patina left on the case....








KK


----------



## ghwatch

Minerva 30 Pulsations...


----------



## Sdasurrey

Edit - replaced first pic...

Here is a slightly better pic (still an iphone so not that great.. ) of the dial/patina on this 18ct gold Lemania 105 50s chrono I just picked up from my Sister in Venice

I put seller's pics up a while ago and debated what to do with the dial when I finally saw the watch. For some reason the tach scale outside the numbers is completely gone - and there's a crack I guess between 3/5 - with lots of fairly even patina.

When I started this hobby 10 months ago I probably would have thought quick quickly about a re-dial but I think I'm happy to live with this dial (maybe not the fox I just heard in my garden while writing this !) Thoughts ? Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## Jebus1205




----------



## fidfidfid

Heuer Autavia 2446
"Jochen Rindt"


----------



## crazyfist

Just serviced


----------



## d3nzi0

Has anyone here heard of Cimier? I saw one with a good price and I'm wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## jackruff

d3nzi0 said:


> Has anyone here heard of Cimier? I saw one with a good price and I'm wondering if it's worth it.


Yes..no...err...no...yes... Sorry can't give you more than that without pictures and information....!


----------



## d3nzi0

jackruff said:


> Yes..no...err...no...yes... Sorry can't give you more than that without pictures and information....!


Makes sense. Here's a pic:


----------



## jackruff

Not a true chronograph.. I don't think they command much attention or price....Check this article...

The Roskopf / R. Lapanouse story


----------



## laikrodukas

It's funny but people pay a lot for these...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Watches-/...re&LH_PrefLoc=2&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc

99 GBP?  What??


----------



## jackruff

laikrodukas said:


> It's funny but people pay a lot for these...
> 
> telemetre | eBay
> 
> 99 GBP?  What??


 Diplomacy excludes a comment&#8230;.


----------



## andy_s




----------



## fidfidfid

HEUER AUTAVIA
110.63V


----------



## Matt_wool83

fidfidfid said:


> HEUER AUTAVIA
> 110.63V


I'm increasingly in awe of your collection my friend.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero Pilot and Zenith El Primero A3817 (both were made ca. 1971/72)


----------



## rainbowfix

Skipper and Autavia. ... Manual n Auto..

With pretty beat up crystal.. to polish or not to polish.....??:think:


----------



## fidfidfid

[QUOTE = Matt_wool83; 8911186] I'm increasingly in awe of your collection my friend. [/ QUOTE].

Many thanks,
I still have a few:;-)
BREITLING
CHRONO-MATIC
cal.11
Ref. 2111,
from 1969.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

WOW! A _Bundeswehr _Heuer regulated to sidereal time! Can't be many of those around.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## fidfidfid

DOXA 14k
Valjoux 72c


----------



## Ric Capucho

Posting this new pickie of the ca. 1969 Stowa Landeron 248 as a shameless excuse to bump the most wonderful thread anywhere on WUS.

Ric


----------



## andsan




----------



## river rat

Hanhart 417 issued Bund chronograph Cir 1957 just added this to the collection


----------



## ghwatch

Juvenia gilt dial


----------



## busmatt

ghwatch said:


> Juvenia gilt dial


Love that strap, What is it?

Matt


----------



## ghwatch

busmatt said:


> Love that strap, What is it?
> 
> Matt


Thanks, its just a generic non-branded beads of rice bracelet I found in a watch store.


----------



## rainbowfix

Watch for Engineers?... or if you need your time in Decimal..this might be it... ;-)


----------



## rainbowfix

All cleaned up and looking good ....;-)


----------



## laikrodukas

Not mine, I do not have one. Just a piece I would like to own


----------



## VESPASIAN

THE WAKMANN!


----------



## jackruff

laikrodukas said:


> Not mine, I do not have one. Just a piece I would like to own


Good post...Thanks...Never seen this before...Way out there but cool.....


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## twelve199




----------



## Der Amf

You know how sometimes you're browsing through a thread and you come across a post that suddenly destroys your inclination to carry on ploughing through?



jsj11 said:


> My Breitling 1191 just recently serviced and working like a dream


----------



## jsj11

Der Amf said:


> You know how sometimes you're browsing through a thread and you come across a post that suddenly destroys your inclination to carry on ploughing through?


I presume that is a compliment (though not entirely sure )

Funnily enough, I am wearing my 1191 today for the 1st time in a long time 
















Was actually thinking of selling it because of the lack of wrist time, but wearing it again today has changed my mind as I realized how much I still like it. Love it's simplicity


----------



## Der Amf

jsj11 said:


> I presume that is a compliment (though not entirely sure )
> 
> Funnily enough, I am wearing my 1191 today for the 1st time in a long time
> View attachment 1961714
> 
> 
> View attachment 1961722
> 
> 
> Was actually thinking of selling it because of the lack of wrist time, but wearing it again today has changed my mind as I realized how much I still like it. Love it's simplicity


Yeah, it's a compliment all right, I think it's pretty much perfect


----------



## twelve199




----------



## Charilaos




----------



## QWatchQ

Lumier Watch Co


----------



## QWatchQ

Many have the outside track missing from overzealous cleaning or damaged from improper cleaning, I tried to show mine intact with this picture. 

No redialing here.

circa 1940

Venus 150


----------



## QWatchQ

And a viewing at a proper perspective and distance.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Looks very nice from that distance. And the NATO strap rather suits it too.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## QWatchQ

Thank you, your opinion it is greatly appreciated.

Is my dating of it far off?

I did not see the "three minute" demarcations of late 1940's -50's versions.


----------



## James A

Here is a Silvana Chronograph.



Silvana is Italian for forest or woodland but looking at this dial one could be forgiven for thinking things solar. Silvana must have liked this dial colour as a quick search shows a common theme.



Silvana seems to be an assembler of some longevity from quite early times but the company seems to have been sold on as well. In the 60's as Avia & Silvana and sold again in 82 and 92. The current owners seem to be a trading company in Bienne.



This watch houses what I think was a Venus 170 that Silvana must have tweaked to their own liking and renamed the calibre 1270.

Regards,


----------



## plastique999

twelve199 said:


>


Beautiful! ... Model?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## twelve199

1972 Breitling 7101 Pult / Pupitre


----------



## Hartmut Richter

No, I'd say you're right. It's definitely not later than 1950s. Since it has a telemetre scale and lacks the 3-minute markings, I suspect it was either for military use or copied the design of military chronographs.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Ham2

1949 flieger chronograph from 1st Moscow Watch Factory (Poljot) with a soviet manufactured Urofa 59 movement


----------



## curious cheese

.


----------



## Charilaos

My precious Chronograph Suisse with Landeron 51 beating strong!!!!!!!!


----------



## german

Leonidas ~1920s with enamel dial in new made wristwatch case =)


----------



## plastique999

german said:


> Leonidas ~1920s with enamel dial in new made wristwatch case =)


Reminds me of the VC American 1921

Sent from my 16M


----------



## FrenchKiss

Hi from France!


----------



## FrenchKiss

Chrono Vilia 50's Landron 48


----------



## jackruff

Nice lug...!


----------



## FrenchKiss

jackruff said:


> Nice lug...!


Yeah i loved that lugs too!!


----------



## sempervivens

* Zenith chronograph ref A271 and G171 cal 146 DP ca. 1969*


----------



## Sdasurrey

FrenchKiss said:


> Hi from France!
> 
> View attachment 2127746


My 'twin' Pierce to yours says hello across the Channel ! Cheers, Scott 









Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## rainbowfix

plastique999 said:


>


Marvellous, looks sweet on strap,.. mine says Hi...


----------



## plastique999

rainbowfix said:


> Marvellous, looks sweet on strap,.. mine says Hi...
> 
> View attachment 2220385
> 
> View attachment 2220377
> 
> View attachment 2220393
> 
> View attachment 2220401


Beautiful timepiece as well!
I would like an original MKII bracelet as well...hard to find. 
Just out of curiosity who do you have service your watch?

Sent from my 16M


----------



## howards4th

Sdasurrey said:


> My 'twin' Pierce to yours says hello across the Channel ! Cheers, Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalkk


 I know I sound like a broken record, but I never get tired of you posting your most excellent Pierce Scott.
AND now I see "Frenchkiss" has one just like yours. Double the viewing pleasure. |>|>

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Kemaal

Ling Prix








Seiko 6139 (from year -1969 like my parents)


----------



## twelve199

Gallet Multichron 12 "Jim Clark" EP40


----------



## Phranz

The dial colour is hard to catch with a mobile`s cam, it looks actually more like champagne, but anyways....
Cal 285 /ca.38mm /±1950
















Suggestions for the right strap colour to Rose Gold welcome!

regards


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Truckers Atlas

Adding my humble contribution to the one of the best threads on the site. My 70's Mido Chrono (7750 based).


----------



## 13moggie

My Avia Marino arrived today.








Apparently it has a Landeron 248 inside.








Can anyone confirm this? Also, it's missing the luminous pip from the bezel. Does anyone know if there are replacements available?


----------



## scavone

This is my vintage Chronograph. But I don't know brand or age. It is a valjoux 22 caliber. If someone can help me in identify this watch I will appreciate!


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wore this today with the Elephant Strap - late 50s Moeris Chrono (folded into Tisdot in the late 60s) it's okay to use 'naturally deceased' elephants for straps - but not to kill them 'in anger' for this purpose - hope that's the case here ! Cheers, Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warpath

An 18k Chronographe Suisse I just picked up...Great looking dial.


----------



## german

Almost finished this medical "Sphygmometer" chronograph, big-size 48 mm stainless steel.
Homeless pocket watch movement was dressed in new case, original enamel dial.
Hope somebody will like it =)


----------



## DaBaeker

late 40s/early 50s:


----------



## MyMachV

Love them, keep 'em coming.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Some of my Eberhards from the 30s-40s...the first three are all monopushers as the bottom Chrono button is a slide lock/unlock for the chrono functions on the top button......Scott

18ct gold...










18ct gold but re-dialled ....this one needs some work..










SS ....30s









40s SS with swivel lugs...










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efauser




----------



## FrenchKiss

Sdasurrey said:


> Some of my Eberhards from the 30s-40s...the first three are all monopushers as the bottom Chrono button is a slide lock/unlock for the chrono functions on the top button......Scott
> 
> 18ct gold...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18ct gold but re-dialled ....this one needs some work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS ....30s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40s SS with swivel lugs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the guy on the left side.

He is thinking : "WTF is he doing?"

Nice chrono BTW


----------



## Sdasurrey

FrenchKiss said:


> I love the guy on the left side.
> 
> He is thinking : "WTF is he doing?"
> 
> Nice chrono BTW


I think he's looking at me taking a pic of my watch with my phone while on the train platform - thinking WTF ! People look at you a little strange in public when you take watch pics - all part of the hobby I guess !

Cheers and thanks !!! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillo38

'50s GP with Valjoux 72


----------



## sillo38

Here's my other chrono. Wakmann triple date with a Valjoux 730


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## loader

my vintage movado from the 40's in 18ct with original strap. love it


----------



## laikrodukas

I really doubt it is a chronograph in any way


----------



## hotsauz

Got this last week. My first serious vintage chrono. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## eeki

For my first post here (hello!), here's my first vintage chronograph, a Tissot Seastar Navigator:


----------



## Sdasurrey

Late 50s Moeris chrono - I'm wearing it actually for the third day in a row (on WRUW earlier ..) because I'm 'stress testing' it having had the small seconds or Chrono hand reattached for the 4th time ! So far so good after 3 days... Cheers, Scott









Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rainbowfix

Gallet Decimal...


----------



## howards4th

> Sdasurrey;13419018]Late 50s Moeris chrono - I'm wearing it actually for the third day in a row (on WRUW earlier ..) because I'm 'stress testing' it having had the small seconds or Chrono hand reattached for the 4th time ! So far so good after 3 days... Cheers, Scott












Awesome to hear she's up and running again Scott!:-!
Cheers, Chris


----------



## clydefrog

Today's watch on my wrist: Rare bird alert, Jacques Monnat NYC Yachting diver chrono Valjoux 7730 with blue sunburst dial in almost perfect condition. 
I'm not sure if I'm going to keep or sell it though. 









For more of my collection go to http://instagram.com/kabaclyde/


----------



## BarisKiris

My only vintage chrono, the Citizen Bullhead


----------



## astroworks

Seiko 6139-6012


----------



## Apollonaught

1960`s ish Mithras chronograph.














Landeron 248,+2s/day.


----------



## v8chrono

My early 70s Memosail VIP using the val. 7737


----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## eeki

Old Seiko 6139, with brand new EastTech fishbone bracelet:









MUCH better than the old folded link bracelet the watch came with when I bought it.


----------



## Sdasurrey

I just luckily purchased today for receipt next week a 1920s single button, swing lug Eberhard chronograph that helps round out my Eberhard Chrono collection.

The first watch is the one I just copped and the second at the bottom is the similar Eberhard single button Chrono that Eberhard loaned out of their collection to the filming of a recent WW1 film, 'Mud & Glory' I highlighted in a thread a month or so ago. Cheers, Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ

1st gen Croton with Valjoux 23 movement.


----------



## QWatchQ

Gallet with EP4


----------



## rwood

1960's Dreffa Geneve with Valjoux 92 movement on tan rally strap.


----------



## Rodkopf

Hi Guys,

wanna share my recent acquisition - Nivada Croton Chronoking with 7736 Movement. I would also like to ask You, if you can say what parts are missing. Watch is working, I hope that only transmission from chrono pusher needs to be add. Thanks, M


----------



## plastique999

Sent from my 16M


----------



## laikrodukas

Never realised those Monacos are so huge :O


----------



## plastique999

laikrodukas said:


> Never realised those Monacos are so huge :O


Heheh.....probably just the angle of the shot.
The Monaco 1133b is a tough watch to capture its beauty.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## okidoc01

First choronograph in space









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobody Move

*Lemania 105 Chronograph, cal 1270; circa 1960






*


----------



## AzHadEnuf

My '69, SS, Black dail, Rolex 6263. MK O Pushers. SN 2.8 mil. It was my dads daily wearer for 15 years and has been my daily for the last 30 years.


----------



## laikrodukas

How do You manage to keep a daily beater in such condition? :O


----------



## LorenzoG

seiko 6138 8020 (1971). my first chrono and first purchase of the year.


----------



## AzHadEnuf

Truth told, it just came back from my watchmaker last month. I have to credit him with the shape its in right now.


----------



## Renoldi

Wearing right now....


----------



## v8chrono

1950s Mawi using a Venus movement


----------



## Renoldi




----------



## yessir69




----------



## pamaro

i will post my other chronographs later. the seiko panda for example.


----------



## Sofi

Lemania



















Universal Geneve Compur




















The man with no imagination has no wings.
Muhammad Ali


----------



## cpl

Vintage in age but not vintage in looks
145.022-69









Definitely vintage Rotary









Does ~20yrs old qualify?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JahIthBer




----------



## HawkEye66

This is a beautiful piece my friend, you have all of the universe on your wrist


----------



## Sdasurrey

I have to say I have been wearing this 30s Eberhard pretty often, but have been a little 'MIA' as my phone was getting it's battery fixed - back now - this has a Valjoux 65 movement like my other two gold Eberhards so it's a monopusher at 2 o'clock.....cheers...... Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

Dad's vintage Rotary with new strap...Fluco riveted cuff strap. I think I'll start wearing it now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## vinataba

Not really vintage but Chrono...


----------



## cpl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris

Citizen Bullhead (mechanical caliber 8110)








Seiko Age of Discovery (quartz caliber 7t36)


----------



## kentlinardi

Wakmann Triple Date Chronograph


----------



## Donnyb89

Harvard chronograph


----------



## Jguitron

A very well kept 1960's Wakmann chronograph with a Venus 178 movement from Valjoux. I hear it's very similar to Breitling as the high taxes of watch imports from Europe during the war resulted in several partnerships where "unfinished" watches were sent from Europe to be completed locally. Wakmann partnered with Breitling. I've come across dials that have both brands on. Anyway, if it was a Breitling I wouldn't have been able to get this beauty!


----------



## 13watchrepair

Here are my babyes:







First, a 1950's Hermo Chronographe suisse. Landeron.







A very rare Triple pushers unsigned 1935 landeron. Fixed lugs. In a Nos condition.







Pronto landeron chronograph. 1970's







Unique chronograph Kronos. 1980's. Valjoux 7750.













Very rare 1880's Eterna chronograph in a silver case. Monopusher.


----------



## kentlinardi

Tradition Chronograph


----------



## Mezzly

Does this one count?









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbys

The Seamaster more beautiful








[/URL]IMG_3584 by fordlcg, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## damo_t

kentlinardi said:


> Tradition Chronograph


Love a panda dial!


----------



## cpl




----------



## LorenzoG

latest purchase (67-9313 from 1977)


group shot (all of them purchased this year)


----------



## rainbowfix

Zenith A271 n Heuer Carrera









Breitling 790 n Lemania 105









Germany Bundeswehr n Italian AMI

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

rainbowfix said:


> Zenith A271 n Heuer Carrera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitling 790 n Lemania 105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany Bundeswehr n Italian AMI
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


I see a major problem here... 
How on earth one pickups what to wear out of this beauty bunch :O


----------



## oinkitt




----------



## v8chrono

Mezzly said:


> Does this one count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, 1970?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I think I definitely need to pay some of you guys here a midnight visit.....!!

Lovely Tourneau - any idea of the movement inside?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Mezzly

v8chrono said:


> Yes, 1970?


It's certainly a very 70s watch but from the movement number I believe it was 1967.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## summerpurchase

Just got this one yesterday


----------



## WatchNut22

rainbowfix said:


> Zenith A271 n Heuer Carrera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitling 790 n Lemania 105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany Bundeswehr n Italian AMI
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Nice Heuer. Check out the Bundeswehr project watch. It's a sub forum in the affordables section. There are a few slots left!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phranz

Heuer Carrera 3647T, Valjoux 92 
first execution ca 1964,
pre Heuer Leonidas merge 
this one has right now the earliest known serial nr. of all the 3647`s


----------



## okidoc01

Poor man's Heuer 









Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

Wittnauer chronograph with exotic dial, does anyone know anything about this watch like where the design inspiration came from? And who was it competing with at this time because I find it hard to find any wittnauer watches that are as playful as this.


----------



## dalstott

okidoc01 said:


> Poor man's Heuer
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk


Pasadena bought in 1979 for $295.00. Several watch brands had this same look.


----------



## dalstott

Some pics of Heuer Pasadena clones.


----------



## WatchNut22

Love my vintage seiko chronos!














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott

WatchNut22 said:


> I'm wearing this pair on alternate days this week.


----------



## pamaro

with this watch on the wrist, I feel like I'm wearing a Patek.


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## jah

Here's a couple:


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

Rockin' the 70's sports Wittnauer geneve chrono ref 3256/228-t today. It's a good day!


----------



## benaja




----------



## Thunderdaddy




----------



## jah

dalstott said:


> WatchNut22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing this pair on alternate days this week.
> 
> View attachment 5342282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342290
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, love these 2! Do you have any information on this one? It has the Hamilton crown, but is signed BUREN on the dial, and has the red dot at the 3 on the right register. Can you help me out, you seem to have the market on these! LOL My email is [email protected]
Click to expand...


----------



## w4kz

Chillin 








Sweatin


----------



## QWatchQ

Liban Watch Co. Libana Chronograph Valjoux 23 circa 1942


----------



## mmarc77

flori78 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am sure many of you have some cool vintage chronos. If we post them, we can make an interesting thread. unfortunately I am still looking to find a good vintage chrono.
> 
> Cheers


I just got this back from being serviced and have an 18k gold that should be ready next week. I had a new crystal put in and am not sure I like it as it blocks the outer dial. My watch guy can fill in the hands and I am considering doing that. Any advice welcomed.


----------



## Case61

1989 Tudor Big Block. I guess 1989 is pretty borderline to be considered "vintage," but I sure do like it.


----------



## QWatchQ

mmarc77 said:


> I just got this back from being serviced and have an 18k gold that should be ready next week. I had a new crystal put in and am not sure I like it as it blocks the outer dial. My watch guy can fill in the hands and I am considering doing that. Any advice welcomed.
> 
> View attachment 5401882
> View attachment 5401730
> View attachment 5401738
> View attachment 5401866
> View attachment 5401874


Too bulbous and too tall, tell him you want wide, and low profile.


----------



## mmarc77

Just the advice I was hoping for, thanks Q!!!


----------



## dalstott

Some Fall color


----------



## GUTuna

Two new additions cleaned and serviced!


----------



## benaja

my favorite in this time. 38,5mm w/o crown, column wheel.


----------



## dalstott

Birds of a feather!

Both of these chronographs were made in 1964 and have very similar dials despite being from different major watchmakers. Some Heuer Carreras of the period were close to this look also.
I bought the Rolex new in 1968 for $215 plus $4.30 sales tax (2%). The Omega I bought in 2006 for about 12 times that.


----------



## laikrodukas

Did the one who damaged rolex subsecond dial cut his fingers off or just sepuku?


----------



## Giotime

My only Chronograph...Valjoux 235. Nothing like the elegant pieces I see here, but it's a start.


----------



## Charilaos




----------



## Von170




----------



## dalstott




----------



## Cyklon

First post for me here on WUS, although I've been a longtime lurker. Here are my two vintage chronographs, one is a late 40s Titus Geneve with a Landeron 148 movement, the other an early 1950s Delbana with a Venus 175 column wheel movement.


----------



## vintlux

here is my 70's wakmann 7733 chronograph


----------



## KP-99

My yachting chronographs (all have different colours in the subdials!):

Dugena with Valjoux 7733 (yellow/red) and fluted pusher:









Careny (Sister of Jenny Caribbean) with blue/pink









BWC with Valjoux 7733 and white/red (green chrono hand)









and last, but not least:

Jenny Chronograph with Valjoux 7730 (blue/red) and sealed pushers!:









Regards,
Peter


----------



## KP-99

How about some Tissot T12 chronographs with original Gay Freres Bracelets:

















UFO model T12 chronograph:

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## tonyfabro

Phranz said:


> Heuer Carrera 3647T, Valjoux 92
> first execution ca 1964,
> pre Heuer Leonidas merge
> this one has right now the earliest known serial nr. of all the 3647`s
> 
> View attachment 4773386
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773394


"We are not worthy! We are not worthy!" My Lord that is a lovely watch! Good job sir!


----------



## laikrodukas

KP-99 said:


> How about some Tissot T12 chronographs with original Gay Freres Bracelets:
> 
> UFO model T12 chronograph:
> 
> View attachment 5754426
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Peter


OMG A yummy one!


----------



## KP-99

laikrodukas said:


> OMG A yummy one!


I have searched a long time for a good one.
It is a so called "Tissot T12 Super chronograph" and has had a water resistance up to 200m:









Source: 
A Tissot T-12 Product Line Catalog...

A german instruction guide:









Best regards,
Peter


----------



## KP-99

All original Certina Chronolympic Automatic chronograph with original steel bracelet:

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## WatchNut22

The old Meister Anker

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## Emre

My in transit lost Angelus Chronodato,with box and papers :-s

Bought it with such a joy,gone...Literally it's mine, but don't know where:

























Serial number on stainless steel case-back was 278455,English day and month wheel.

If somebody runs into it in a sales fora please let me know, you don't see many with box and papers :-(


----------



## laikrodukas

Damn, I feel You man. Got couple stolen from me too :|


----------



## QWatchQ

Emre,

I am crushed for you, hope it finds its' way to you somehow. That is a killer watch and most uncommon.


----------



## Skv

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## KP-99

Here is a rare Rado chronograph with the 25-jewels Valjoux 7750 (1978 a great caliber).

Special of that watch: As a second counter, there is an anchor, who moves forward........









Best regards,
Peter


----------



## laikrodukas

Those Rado anchor thingies are uber cool


----------



## KP-99

Yes, i love my Rado.
This is the only Rado, where the anchor moves with the seconds.
On the other Rado dials, the anchor moves with the shaking of the watch.


----------



## timehasbeenkind




----------



## twelve199

Late 1960s Enicar Aqua Graph. Love that blue dial


----------



## S.H.

A very clean example of a Valjoux 7733:


----------



## Ticonderoga

*Best.

Thread.

Ever.*

And I'm only up to page 43...


----------



## Ticonderoga

rainbowfix said:


> Watch for Engineers?... or if you need your time in Decimal..this might be it... ;-)
> View attachment 1886386


Useful for pilots when filling out their log books ;-)


----------



## KP-99

Here are some Tissot chronographs of the 70s (Be careful, a lot of colours!!:-d):

Tissot T12 Chronograph with Lemania 1281 and the original GF bracelet









Tissot T12 UFO Super chronograph with Lemania 873 and original GF bracelet:









Tissot Lobster with Lemania 1341 and original Lobster bracelet:









Tissot Navigator with Lemania 1343 (the only watch with this movement??):









and a Tissot PR 516 chronograph with Lemania 873:









Regards,
Peter


----------



## yourturn.id

Twin Panda, cheers...


----------



## abzack

Breitling Chrono-matic










Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron

Pit Stop 








[/url]


----------



## Mirius

Duplicate post deleted.


----------



## KP-99

Certina Chronolympic Automatic:









Best regards,
Peter


----------



## Diver300M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

KP-99 said:


> Certina Chronolympic Automatic:
> 
> View attachment 5880370
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Peter


Your Certina and Rado look very similar. Any chance they are related? Love your Tissots too. Please send me your entire collection and I'll send you a blank check! 

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## KP-99

Hehe, thank you Watchnut22, but that chronographs are all keeper to me (never say never, but i have searched for this watches a long time).

You have a good eye, the watches have the same case and the same bracelet.
Rado, Certina, Longines, Mido and Technos were all brands under the mother ASUAG in the 70s.
ASUAG later transformed to SSIH and this was the predecessor company of the best known Swatch Group.
ASUAG in the 70s was the world's largest producer of watch movements and the parts like watch stones (rubis) and watch springs.

This brands (Certina, Rado, Mido, Longines and Technos) has used the same cases and bracelets building this special chronograph.
I have the Certina and the Rado, because the dials are the most beautiful dials in this series.

I have found the other three brands:





















Source: http://www.vintagecertinas.ch/









The Certina is in mint condition (blue sticker on the back) exept the bracelet, that i have found later.









The Rado has some imperfection, but the dial shows so many different faces.....

















and the rotating anchor (as a second hand!) is just stunning.....


----------



## WatchNut22

KP-99 said:


> Hehe, thank you Watchnut22, but that chronographs are all keeper to me (never say never, but i have searched for this watches a long time).
> 
> You have a good eye, the watches have the same case and the same bracelet.
> Rado, Certina, Longines, Mido and Technos were all brands under the mother ASUAG in the 70s.
> ASUAG later transformed to SSIH and this was the predecessor company of the best known Swatch Group.
> ASUAG in the 70s was the world's largest producer of watch movements and the parts like watch stones (rubis) and watch springs.
> 
> This brands (Certina, Rado, Mido, Longines and Technos) has used the same cases and bracelets building this special chronograph.
> I have the Certina and the Rado, because the dials are the most beautiful dials in this series.
> 
> I have found the other three brands:
> 
> View attachment 5895034
> View attachment 5895042
> View attachment 5895050
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.vintagecertinas.ch/
> 
> View attachment 5895290
> 
> 
> The Certina is in mint condition (blue sticker on the back) exept the bracelet, that i have found later.
> 
> View attachment 5895338
> 
> 
> The Rado has some imperfection, but the dial shows so many different faces.....
> 
> View attachment 5895418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5895458
> 
> 
> and the rotating anchor (as a second hand!) is just stunning.....


Thank you for the history. Very interesting. Agreed, the Rado and Certina are the jewels in the crown. Love the case design and dials. Just beautiful. I discovered the Rado version about a year ago and have hunting for one ever since. They are VERY rare. Enjoy in good health and thank you for sharing. Your collection is just stunning.

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## luckylukehappy

Gallet from 50's


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## RUDEE

Seiko, single button.


----------



## laikrodukas

A pocket watch?


----------



## WatchNut22

Cimier

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## radger

There are very many great chronographs in this thread but not many pocketwatches.

From another time here is my Omega chronograph.


----------



## Sdasurrey

radger said:


> There are very many great chronographs in this thread but not many pocketwatches.
> 
> From another time here is my Omega chronograph.


Fab !! Do you use it very often, the one I the right ? On a chain ?

I'm not a pocket watch aficionado but these are really m, REALLY nice !! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radger

Sdasurrey said:


> Fab !! Do you use it very often, the one I the right ? On a chain ?
> 
> I'm not a pocket watch aficionado but these are really m, REALLY nice !! SDA
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks but I've got to confess that despite having a few pocket watches, I never
actually wear them.

The chronograph is a standard size pkt watch, the watch on the left is a tiny Omega
ladies fob containing an early Omega 'Labrador' movement...the pic was from another thread,
that is why the little fob is there.


----------



## Sdasurrey

radger said:


> Thanks but I've got to confess that despite having a few pocket watches, I never
> actually wear them.
> 
> The chronograph is a standard size pkt watch, the watch on the left is a tiny Omega
> ladies fob containing an early Omega 'Labrador' movement...the pic was from another thread,
> that is why the little fob is there.


Enamel dial I guess ? Looks in really good shape - must actually be pretty valuable ! Cheers Radger, on a wet UK Saturday ! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fungus_am0nguz

Vintage Kronometer Stockholm from the 50s, 38mm Landeron 39 movement.


----------



## fungus_am0nguz

Love the dial layout on these chronographs. About two weeks ago a friend of mine was selling me his DS2 Chronolympic with turtle back case in great condition but i didn't pull the trigger. I haven't owned a Certina but it is definitely a brand that pulls my interested. You have quite a collection my friend.



KP-99 said:


> Hehe, thank you Watchnut22, but that chronographs are all keeper to me (never say never, but i have searched for this watches a long time).
> 
> You have a good eye, the watches have the same case and the same bracelet.
> Rado, Certina, Longines, Mido and Technos were all brands under the mother ASUAG in the 70s.
> ASUAG later transformed to SSIH and this was the predecessor company of the best known Swatch Group.
> ASUAG in the 70s was the world's largest producer of watch movements and the parts like watch stones (rubis) and watch springs.
> 
> This brands (Certina, Rado, Mido, Longines and Technos) has used the same cases and bracelets building this special chronograph.
> I have the Certina and the Rado, because the dials are the most beautiful dials in this series.
> 
> I have found the other three brands:
> 
> View attachment 5895034
> View attachment 5895042
> View attachment 5895050
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.vintagecertinas.ch/
> 
> View attachment 5895290
> 
> 
> The Certina is in mint condition (blue sticker on the back) exept the bracelet, that i have found later.
> 
> View attachment 5895338
> 
> 
> The Rado has some imperfection, but the dial shows so many different faces.....
> 
> View attachment 5895418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5895458
> 
> 
> and the rotating anchor (as a second hand!) is just stunning.....


----------



## feelasopher

LeJour. It's just fun to say the word!


----------



## 1992watch

so cool


----------



## Ticonderoga

I inherited this from Grandpa, was his WWII watch (B-17 crew member). It has been sitting in a box in the closet for 35+ years and at Grandma's house in a box since the 50's.

Hamilton 23

I am sending it in for service as the oil I am sure has evaporated decades ago. But wound it up and it holds to 4 seconds a day.


----------



## QWatchQ

This has to be one of my favorite threads, thanks for posting all these great pictures.


I had a question on Valjoux movements, the cal 72 and the 72c.

Specifically, if the hour reset for both should be immediate(72c) or if a slight pump with the cal 72 is normal to get it dead top center.




My latest, a Angelus model #533 cal 215 circa 1950


----------



## QWatchQ

O & W model 3

E6B Selectron Chronograph Computer with Navigation scales


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## gouverneur

primabaleron said:


>


What flawless patina that watch has!


----------



## alinghi74

Certina Argonaut Chrono 200m with Valjoux 23


----------



## tommyz24

This came in the mail today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gouverneur

tommyz24 said:


> This came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just saw a few of these sold on eBay recently, perhaps I was watching this watch just a week or two ago--beautiful watch!


----------



## tommyz24

gouverneur said:


> Just saw a few of these sold on eBay recently, perhaps I was watching this watch just a week or two ago--beautiful watch!


Yup, I just bought it . Thanks for the compliment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ

Gallet Val 72c


----------



## WatchNut22

My Meister Anker twins. These were made in Glashutte Germany back in the day. Can't get enough of these!

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

A little brother to the Wakmann... BWC Swiss Chronograph from the 1960's:


----------



## Phranz

My latest one, so it is of course my current love affair.....


----------



## QWatchQ

Tell us about your latest love.


----------



## Joe Horner

Acquired yesterday in a bag of "watches for parts". The rest were junk, but worth the price for this one 









"President" branded Valjoux 7733 in a 50m rated stainless case.

Needs mainspring, service (although it is running, keeping time and chrono works perfectly), new crown & case pipe (threads stripped) and a general tidy-up but the dial appears to be immaculate and think it'll brush up pretty well.

Then need to decide if it's one for shop stock or an early Christmas pressie to myself - the decisions never get easier in this game!


----------



## eliindetroit

Here is my Vulcain Landeron 248 Panda


----------



## barmy

Hamilton Model 23



Hamilton Model 22





and a Hamilton 4492B


----------



## Ticonderoga

Very nice Hamiltons.


----------



## WatchNut22

The lovely Zentra Savoy

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## primabaleron

73321


----------



## Trash_Gordon

Wittnauer Professional


----------



## Trash_Gordon

Monacos little sister. Valgine with 7734.


----------



## Danny4




----------



## dspt

my Citizen 67-9119 from 73, I believe


----------



## davidbuckden

That's fabulous and deserves a really assertive strap. Back in the Sixties we used to call things 'square' if they were straight-laced, but these square watches were/are the future!


Trash_Gordon said:


> Monacos little sister. Valgine with 7734.
> 
> View attachment 6208881


----------



## Picassovegas

Is that the original bracelet>


----------



## Picassovegas

Very nice piece!


----------



## Picassovegas

dalstott said:


> WatchNut22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing this pair on alternate days this week.
> 
> View attachment 5342282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342290
> 
> 
> 
> Your Hamilton Chrono-matic's are awesome it actually on my current "Holy Grail list".
Click to expand...


----------



## gsirles

Here's mine - Omega ref 2872 from the late 50s or early 60s. Not sure which. I just got it, so I may be going a little overboard posting pictures lately... 

View attachment 6239513


----------



## Trash_Gordon

Picassovegas said:


> Is that the original bracelet>


Yep it's the original bracelet marked with Valgine.


----------



## primabaleron

VJ72


----------



## twelve199

Enicar Aqua Graph V72


----------



## Liizio

My citizen duo:














The bullhead is currently not working, the TV on the other hand is keeping excellent time.
I've been hoping to buy a Seiko Bullhead for quite some time now, but there are probably only a few of those in Finland (at least I have never seen one) and It seems quite hard to find one that hasn't been messed with from ebay. Not that I could probably afford one anyhow...


----------



## CMTFR

Omega cal. 27 CHRO T1 PC


----------



## thoth

Princeton


----------



## velvet396

More details on the Wakmann?


jah said:


> Here's a couple:


----------



## gouverneur

New acquisition! An Omega Seamaster chrono, 321 calibre. I need to have it opened up to determine whether it's a 105.005 or a 145.005:


----------



## Phranz

Some red accents on Breitling Chronomat 808 of 1970
...thank you Fred for your help regarding having it serviced recently...












Top Time 810 of 1968 
This one started actually in YG but the RG shimmering during evening hours under dimmed light is also heartwarming








seller pics were definetely better than my mobiles


----------



## waXology

Back from a service


----------



## damo_t

waXology said:


> View attachment 6313922
> 
> 
> Back from a service


Beautiful piece. They don't come up very often either.


----------



## yourturn.id

Seiko Vintage Chrono in Batik & Jeans style


----------



## primabaleron

Big one - 8226 again


----------



## CMTFR

Omega Soccer Timer


----------



## laikrodukas

CMTFR said:


> Omega Soccer Timer


MORE !!!


----------



## CMTFR

laikrodukas said:


> MORE !!!


Of the same watch?

Edit: Pics added


----------



## CMTFR

Omega flightmaster


----------



## CMTFR

Breitling Premier


----------



## CMTFR

Speedmaster MK II


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## fungus_am0nguz

Angelus chronograph from the 40s, all original.


----------



## fungus_am0nguz

Now that is a beautiful 8226. I loved vintage Longines chronos. I got a 8229 in all original mint condition in case you are interested.



primabaleron said:


> Big one - 8226 again


----------



## kazrich

Looking forward to tomorrow's Christmas dinner - not sure whether to stick it in my ear or up my nose. :-s



No, I'm not on a diet.
Here's the recently purchased culprit !







Happy Christmas chrono freaks !


----------



## v8chrono

*Avelia* 7734 on mesh strap


----------



## WatchNut22

Seiko 6139

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## abzack

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## eliindetroit

Here's my Poljot


----------



## CMTFR

Speedmaster MK II (original)


----------



## WatchNut22

A few recent additions to the family.

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

Jealous for Speedtimer


----------



## ttup

Curious, would it be helpful for people to post how much they paid for these vintage watches, along with these photos? This would help educate a lot about valuations... might be too personal I guess.


----------



## CMTFR

Zenith with the 156 movement


----------



## anzac1957

Orfina Landeron 248 Chronograph on an 'Oxford' strap...





Cheers


----------



## stubborndonkey

primabaleron said:


> VJ72


Wow!


----------



## mpreston

This one just came in the mail.


----------



## QWatchQ

Val 23 1st execution


----------



## WatchNut22

Sweet Seiko speedtimer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR

Omega from the early 40s


----------



## Daveb1st

Bullhead from 1974. Not really rare in general, but tidy not overly restored ones are hard to find. Same age as me........


----------



## marker2037

I just bought it and it's not in hand yet, so these are the seller's pics.

Breitling Premier ref 797 from 1946


----------



## CMTFR

marker2037 said:


> I just bought it and it's not in hand yet, so these are the seller's pics.
> 
> Breitling Premier ref 797 from 1946


Beautiful chrono.


----------



## marker2037

Thank you. It's getting serviced and then getting shipped out to me next week. Can't wait


----------



## internet.interface

This is my gold Delbana--inherited from my grandfather. He was in the Polish army in support of the cavalry. He was a large animal vet, so he looked after the soldiers' horses. While I do not think that he wore this watch when chasing the Germans to Berlin...it is a nice memory.


----------



## internet.interface

that is too cool! This very watch has been languishing at the bottom of my drawer and your post had motivated me to have it serviced. Here is the wrist shot (not keeping good time)


----------



## internet.interface

I have just discovered this thread, so I will post my third one in a row. It is a Cuuervo y Sobrinos from the 1940s, back when Havana was the place to be for Hemingway and Cary Grant. AFAIK it has the Landeron 48. I got the watch from South America, and....it needed a lot of work. Lesson learned. I still like the design of the face. The relaunched brand is very different and more brash, but every watch does come with a humidor box! This one is one of the original old school ones.


----------



## cpl

Don't really wear this one much. I should really sell it. But it is kinda cool.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damo_t

cpl said:


> Don't really wear this one much. I should really sell it. But it is kinda cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Kinda"? I'd say VERY cool!


----------



## Bax_tron

6138-8020
July 1973

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface

the first three had a pretty clean look. Here is one with patina. I found it on a business trip to Europe a while back. It needed a service after I overwound it, but it is fine now.


----------



## internet.interface

and here is a piece from the 1970s. I liked the color palette and the shape of the case. It is a watch from former Yugoslavia, but it has the bona fide Lemania 1340 movement. It is a Darwil chrono that runs at 28.8 anf is similar to the Omega 1040. It is very 3-dimensional, too.


----------



## Rainhard

*Some of my vintage chronographs*


----------



## damo_t

My vintage Movado Datron HS 360 w/ El Primero movement.


----------



## internet.interface

lovely old chrono with a historic movement and i dig the 2-sided / 2 color strap!



damo_t said:


> My vintage Movado Datron HS 360 w/ El Primero movement.


----------



## damo_t

internet.interface said:


> lovely old chrono with a historic movement and i dig the 2-sided / 2 color strap!


Thanks! It's a vintage Eulit strap.


----------



## internet.interface

on the way to me is a Pierce chrono from the 1940s or early 1950s. I still have to date it (serial pic included). The pushers, the design of the face, and the larger size (37.5mm) had me smitten. Plus it was apparently issued to British Military nurses !


----------



## davidbuckden

Beautiful. Possibly more likely 40s than 50s?


----------



## davidbuckden

One of the nicest Movados I've seen - and a well matched strap too.


----------



## nicholas.d

At what time of their life chronographs are considered vintage? 
10 years? 
20,30?
What's the time limit?


----------



## Sdasurrey

Most people use 30-40 years for 'vintage' - here's my 30s SS Eberhard chrono with a latte ! Cheers SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

internet.interface said:


> on the way to me is a Pierce chrono from the 1940s or early 1950s. I still have to date it (serial pic included). The pushers, the design of the face, and the larger size (37.5mm) had me smitten. Plus it was apparently issued to British Military nurses !
> 
> View attachment 6958522
> View attachment 6958530


Nice Pierce ! From the 40s - here's mine which is pretty similar, cheers ! SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampaio

One of the best dials i've seen. 









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## merl

Sampaio said:


> One of the best dials i've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Lovely!


----------



## davidbuckden

Sampaio said:


> One of the best dials i've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Especially like those splashes of (very Seventies) orange.


----------



## WatchNut22

Ladies and gentleman (and yes, I use that term loosely), I give you the worlds first Quartz chronograph, the venerable seiko speedmaster 7a28.

I've been hunting for one of these for quite some time. Found this with the original bracelet and in amazing condition. It does not disappoint.

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

WatchNut22 said:


> View attachment 6977730
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentleman (and yes, I use that term loosely), I give you the worlds first Quartz chronograph, the venerable seiko speedmaster 7a28.
> 
> I've been hunting for one of these for quite some time. Found this with the original bracelet and in amazing condition. It does not disappoint.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


Sorry our team - the Patriots isn't playing today..... SDA

PS - nice watch !

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finflyer

The Nivada Chronomaster Aviator Sea Diver. From the mid-late 60's with Valjoux 92. The best vintage chrono for a skydiver & freediver


----------



## alinghi74

Two Certina Argonaut Chronos with Valjoux 23 resp. 726


----------



## palex19

*A 18K beauty!
*


----------



## sgtpry

Hello,

Just joined this forum, loving my vintage 2446c from 1968 :-!


----------



## damo_t

sgtpry said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just joined this forum, loving my vintage 2446c from 1968 :-!
> 
> View attachment 7079338


That's a beauty! Welcome!


----------



## Gaspode

My 7733 says hello


----------



## Horological_Dino

This thread really makes me want to get a vintage chrono. Maybe i will start hunting for one 
Great thread!


----------



## KP-99

Freshly serviced, a Omega 176.0012 (mk 4.5)

















Jenny Chronograph with sealed pusher and Valjoux 7730:









Regards,
Peter


----------



## Eleuthera

KP-99 said:


> Freshly serviced, a Omega 176.0012 (mk 4.5)
> 
> View attachment 7088466
> 
> 
> View attachment 7088474
> 
> 
> Jenny Chronograph with sealed pusher and Valjoux 7730:
> 
> View attachment 7088490
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Peter


That Jenny is a stunner Peter.


----------



## Danny4

edit


----------



## fiskadoro

Seiko 7015-7020 SpeedTimer. Surprisingly enough, this is a chronograph, but with just a single hand and no sub-dials. I believe it dates from the early '70s.


----------



## daddyKC

Pre-moon Speedy with Heuerville shoes


----------



## Charilaos

Chronographe Suisse with platinum filled case


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Platinum filled?! Or do you mean chrome plated?

But it's a nice watch - very clean. Looks like NOS from here.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Charilaos

Hartmut Richter said:


> Platinum filled?! Or do you mean chrome plated?
> 
> But it's a nice watch - very clean. Looks like NOS from here.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Nope!
Platinum filled (same technique as gold plated).
Dial,hands, crystal and case are NOS!
Buttons and winding stem coming with the movement: Landeron 48!!!!!
Restored, adjusted and decorated by my watchmaker!


----------



## Charilaos

Here one picture from the calibre and you can see the case before!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

I'm going out so I switched to this smaller 40s era chronograph.....SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KP-99

Eleuthera said:


> That Jenny is a stunner Peter.


Thank you,
I was glad to find this nice watch.
I am collecting some yachting watches and the Jenny is one of my highlights.

































All five-minute color combinations are different....;-)


----------



## zemic

Omega CK 2077 with 33.3


----------



## francorx

Here is my vintage Revue Chronograph. I believe its from the late 50's-early 60s? Still runs great too.


----------



## fungus_am0nguz

Breitling 7104 from the 70s.


----------



## GUTuna

Alihor with a Valjoux 7734 inside


----------



## Gaspode

EDDY says hi (Valjoux 23):


----------



## LeSinge

Lemania chronograph from the late 60's. Cal. 1277.


----------



## sgtpry

*Vintage chronograph are the best, love all the pictures.
Utilitarian design makes these vintage chronograph effortlessly excellent.

Compare these design with current hideous overthought design 

My submission for Today:

1964 Heuer Carrera 3647N*

View attachment 7482762


----------



## Irinel Gioana

Hello,i just buy this Eberhard chronograph,i dont now if is real or not,hi was second hand watch!


----------



## BarisKiris

Just got these two 70s automatic chronographs, Seiko Monaco 7016 and Seiko 6138. Unfortunately both are too small to put on my wrist. Will solve this problem during this weekend.


----------



## MayorM

Probably the world's first automatic flyback chronograph., Available only on the Japanese Domestic Market


----------



## WatchNut22

A few recent additions to the brood. Been hunting down that Rado for years. The technos is the same watch, just rebranded. Couldn't resist that TI digital. Just toooooo cooooool.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## efauser




----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Mine Chrocongraphe Suisse ca 1948


----------



## BarisKiris

Finally on my wrist, just resized the bracelet. I'm quite surprised with this 1970s Seiko 6138 watch. So far, it's timekeeping is spot on. Also the chrono hands reset to default very nicely. I'm guessing it was just regulated/serviced, just before it was sold to me.


----------



## tommyz24

I really like this booklet that you would get back in the day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

Picked this up yesterday and I am so in love. 
70s Glycine with Valjoux 72.


----------



## jaspert

Just got this Ref 810 Top Time today.


----------



## Ticonderoga

Never get tired of this thread - has become a daily "look forward to" with coffee after breakfast.


----------



## Brisman

'72 Tudor Monte Carlo


----------



## Ticonderoga

Brisman said:


> '72 Tudor Monte Carlo


That would be something to wear to the races today!


----------



## crazyfist

Member Hotsauz came to play with his new Glycine V72, we had some fun with vintage Chronos. Various Landeron, Valjoux, and Lemania calibers.


----------



## cpl

On it's way to vintage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## kazrich




----------



## journeyforce

2008 Zodiac Sea Dragon chrono

While not vintage, it does seem to channel the spirit of the late 1960's and 1970's chronos


----------



## CatFisher00

Hey guys I was wondering where everyone bought their vintage chronos from?


----------



## Ticonderoga

kazrich said:


>


Gorgeous


----------



## laikrodukas

Did they somehow doublelumed those back in the day?


----------



## kazrich

Wouldn't surprise me as Enicar apparently had a separate a tritium lume division and they used to pile it on . That watch was originally sold in 1966 and the thick lume
is standard for the ' paddle ' hands version.
However, I also keep the 4th execution model and the lume is quite difficult to see ( as is the case for all later Sherpa' Graphs that I've seen ).



However from a recent old 'lume' test that I did, it's evident that only the 'paddle ends' and the hour plots are actually ' lumed ' The orange tips appear not to be lumed.


----------



## RobPagNY

CatFisher00 said:


> Hey guys I was wondering where everyone bought their vintage chronos from?


......EBay, Chrono24, Chronocentric, Estate Sales, Tag Sales, Antique stores, Jewelery stores, vintage shops, online auctions, live auctions, Instagram, Wallapop, Forums (WUS, Vintage Watches, TZ)......they're everywhere !


----------



## Tom1970

There is, still working perfectly and is very well preserved !


----------



## laikrodukas

How vintage is that?


----------



## WatchNut22

crazyfist said:


> Member Hotsauz came to play with his new Glycine V72, we had some fun with vintage Chronos. Various Landeron, Valjoux, and Lemania calibers.
> 
> View attachment 8047442


Wow. Drooling....


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

Hi All, I am a newbie to the collector world and this is my first post. 
Here are a few of my vintage chronos all casing Valjoux or landeron movements - hope you like them.


----------



## jackruff

GreatSouthernTime said:


> Hi All, I am a newbie to the collector world and this is my first post.
> Here are a few of my vintage chronos all casing Valjoux or landeron movements - hope you like them.


Well as a "newbie" I think you have done very well...Nice chronos....


----------



## jackruff

Page 72 needs a 72... to add to kazrich start....


----------



## laikrodukas

Zodiac I like


----------



## Kevkranker

I'm a newbie here. Just started collecting a few months ago. I have fought the bug for sure. Here are the first 4 I have bought.


----------



## neilbardsley

Replaced the Bund with a NATO strap










Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface

Kevkranker said:


> I'm a newbie here. Just started collecting a few months ago. I have fought the bug for sure. Here are the first 4 I have bought.
> 
> View attachment 8136002


That is a fantastic and blue chip start! 
I have a hard time with restraint myself. It is tough to have the discipline to do proper research on each brand and model before pulling the trigger. I am always better off with spending more time on education, but then the good deals can get away from you....
A first world problem, of course....


----------



## internet.interface

wedgehammer said:


>


Lemania 5100 powered?


----------



## BarisKiris

internet.interface said:


> Lemania 5100 powered?


I don't think so. As far as I know, Lemania 5100 keeps time up to 6hours. Meanwhile this one keeps time up to 12 hours.


----------



## internet.interface

BarisKiris said:


> I don't think so. As far as I know, Lemania 5100 keeps time up to 6hours. Meanwhile this one keeps time up to 12 hours.


My Sinn 142 spacelab does 12h on the bottom subcounter, but I am not familiar enough with Arctos to opine for sure.


----------



## cd1963

internet.interface said:


> Lemania 5100 powered?


Could it be an ETA / Valjoux 7750? Those go up to 12 hours.


----------



## KP-99

Le Phare Chronograph with Valjoux 237 column wheel movement and 5 minutes Countdownfunction:

























Best regards,
Peter


----------



## Ticonderoga

Anyone looking to join the club, I just saw this beauty:


----------



## ManOnTime

Late grandfather-in-law's SeaStar that was given to me.


----------



## retroworx




----------



## wedgehammer

internet.interface said:


> Lemania 5100 powered?


sorry, missed this earlier... it is indeed Lemania 5100 powered... civilian version of the Arctos BUND


----------



## wedgehammer




----------



## wedgehammer

retroworx said:


> View attachment 8275786


love the case shape and the packaging as well!


----------



## BarisKiris

Citizen 8110 aka Bullhead aka Panda aka MickeyMouse.


----------



## Mike-F

1940/50's Chronographe Suisse on a green nylon strap, Venus 170 movement. A bit battered (both case and the dial), but it still has a certain charm and I like to wear it for casual occasions.


----------



## fiskadoro

1974 Citizen 67-9071 Chronograph


----------



## particleman

Mine says hi


----------



## montres

Art deco - vintage look cronograph


----------



## vasa

Dear guys, what do you think about this Breitling premier is this legite one. there are a lot of such watches. And I dont know is my orginal or not. All best


----------



## Sdasurrey

vasa said:


> Dear guys, what do you think about this Breitling premier is this legite one. there are a lot of such watches. And I dont know is my orginal or not. All best
> View attachment 8640194
> View attachment 8640202


Watchfred will come by shortly and he's the expert ....

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Zodiac reverse Panda dial



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WatchNut22

Some more recent additions.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga

watchdaddy1 said:


> Zodiac reverse Panda dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Why not a penguin instead of a reverse-Panda?


----------



## watchdaddy1

Ticonderoga said:


> Why not a penguin instead of a reverse-Panda?
> 
> View attachment 8646802


touche

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Ticonderoga

watchdaddy1 said:


> touche
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I've seen the Panda and got a kick out of the name for the Rolex with the red dial:

If this is a Paul Newman:









This is an Alfred E. Neuman:


----------



## watchdaddy1

Ticonderoga said:


> I've seen the Panda and got a kick out of the name for the Rolex with the red dial:
> 
> If this is a Newman:
> 
> View attachment 8646866
> 
> 
> This is a Paul E. Newman:
> 
> View attachment 8646858
> 
> 
> View attachment 8646874


That's funny right there

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RobPagNY




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jimdon5822

I just purchased this Vulcain. I especially love the black on black with the red accent dial. I have not received it yet so I have no other pictures. It will find a welcome home with my Vulcain diver and cricket.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

Roamer Stingray Chrono. I bought this from the original owner who was gifted it from new in 1974, running a Val.72 movement so it probably dates to '72 or '73?


----------



## WatchNut22

Oris Chronoris

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

ZentRa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Wunderbro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KP-99

Rotary Aquaplunge Chronograph with Valjoux 92

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## v8chrono

WatchNut22 said:


> ZentRa


I love the crazy 70s styling, its now on my list!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Sdasurrey

I haven't been in this thread for a while but thought I would add my gold Mono Rattrapante from the 30s I'm wearing today ..... Cheers, SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## augustusmears

Chrono Suisse ITA 18k


----------



## augustusmears

Chrono Suisse Coresa, plated, recently serviced and now looking much better than in this pic


----------



## augustusmears

Chrono Suisse c1938, suspected













by my watchmaker, based on the case number, to be a Breitling. Currently being serviced but not restored.....


----------



## augustusmears

Arguably not vintage, a Poljot from the 90's and a watch I wear regularly. Currently sporting an orange strap...


----------



## watchdaddy1

Clebar










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## fiskadoro

Here's a 1972 Seiko 6139-6005. While the blue may not be as eye-catching or sought-after as the gold one (which I also possess and enjoy greatly), it has a nice character all of its own.


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

Wittnauer Professional Ref. 3256 
Today.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

GreatSouthernTime said:


> Wittnauer Professional Ref. 3256
> Today.
> View attachment 8749498
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

internet.interface said:


> That is a fantastic and blue chip start!
> I have a hard time with restraint myself. It is tough to have the discipline to do proper research on each brand and model before pulling the trigger. I am always better off with spending more time on education, but then the good deals can get away from you....
> A first world problem, of course....


I wish my first 4 included even just one of these. 808, blue panda, selection computer and early heuer. Can't go wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

jimdon5822 said:


> I just purchased this Vulcain. I especially love the black on black with the red accent dial. I have not received it yet so I have no other pictures. It will find a welcome home with my Vulcain diver and cricket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got to love vulcain. What a great brand with historic pieces.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

jackruff said:


> Well as a "newbie" I think you have done very well...Nice chronos....


Thanks Jack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaBaeker

Well, only half a 'chrono' really. stop. ;-) **

The ever quirky 1971 Omega 'Italian-South American' marketed chronostop:



One of my fav chronographs of all time, my second (i gave my first to my only uncle) and the 1st automatic* 6139 so-named 'pogue':



*hint: google first automatic chronograph and see what all the fuss is about.

Another half chronograph, '71 SM120chronostop along with Deaf Henry:



And last-probably my all time favorite-not just as a chronograph -but as in my entire collection. There are 5 watches in my collection I would never sell unless I was dead and this is one. ( just realized that '71 was an amazing year for Swiss watches, Seiko watches and rock and roll:-!)



Also-this was the very first watch I purchased after I joined WUS in '08 and started to actually learn about my hobby. I remember asking the former mod Eric what he thought about the SM1040 and he told me they were undervalued-[pre-omegamania] he loved them and whatever I did - I should not buy one unless it had the original Omega SS bracelet. And thats what I did and I've been happy about it ever since. I think in '08 the prices of these ranged from $500 low to about $1200 max and I paid about $700 which was a hell of a lot for me to spend on watches back then when it was a simple pastime. Oh what I didn't know then!:rodekaart. I still had my vintage Bonneville and R/75 and thought my inherited rolex gmt was an 'old man's watch'. (this is where I slip into stream of consciousness rambling)

Oh boy.....Back in those days--along with my super cool Swatches and G-Shocks:roll:-- when I also had an-- and oh does this still KILL me-- when I think about the stupidity-- I also had--from a crappy step-father to boot! --a solid 18k white gold- black dialed Bulova Accutron Astronaut with 18k coffin link bracelet w box and papers and sold it for.....ready...here's the punchline....for $70 over its weight as scrap gold. And if that doesn't merit the rarely used wus emoticon even one time-this warrants 3|o|o|!! And I don't even have one photo because we didn't have photo bucket and smartphones.

I really can't imagine what in the world I was thinking. I mean really-- What was wrong with me? I thought I had an eye for very cool vintage yet I somehow thought back then in 2001 that it was clunky and even a little ugly. I could never imagine wearing it then and the weird thing is I RARELY sell any of my watches. Ever. Even the ones I rarely wear. Why I decided on a lark to take that down to the Rolex Watch Exchange and allow the guy behind counter to tell me how "nobody wants to buy these" and then offer me $25 above scrap gold until I practically pulled his tooth out to get him up it to $70.

Anyway., sorry about that impromptu OT rant......back to happy thoughts:

Currently awaiting a new winding stem but running , as always, within cosc specs:

'71 SM1040:


Oh shucks. Might as well throw in two more since its been a long time since I've showed off my guys. The Fludo needs a service and a pusher and the Delbana I bought b4 I knew anything much about vintage(i liked swatches and g-shocks at the time) and turned out to be lucky* as its all original and the copper dial is great for when you just get tired of everything else.:

Both '50s w Lantern mvmnts:



*some of my pre-WUS vintage buys were....lets just say they were lacking for much, much too much!

hope these were pleasing to the eye;-)

**wow. I love WUS. Its like I kept a diary of my evolution as a vintage collector. I was checking out this whole thread and just saw how old it was. So naturally I scrolled through that long list and found a previous post I made 4 years back. Whats interesting to me as a collector is I've had at least another 6-7 chronographs but still posted the same basic group as here. So much for 'evolution' lol. But I did migrate from chronographs and divers into simpler watches i could not appreciate back then but have now captured my intense focus. I would bet though if I really scrutinized I could find a common thread to 'water' that seems to be intrinsic to all of my collecting in both conscious and unconscious decisions.


----------



## Truckers Atlas

Just scored this bad boy off the bay.


----------



## Stigmata

Seiko 6138 3002


----------



## damo_t

Movado Datron HS360.


----------



## KP-99

Last find:

Rare civil version of a Orfina Porsche Design Chronograph with Lemania 5100, around 1977, with original box and original NSA bracelet









































Best regards,
Peter


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Tomcat1960

DaBaeker said:


> Oh boy.....Back in those days--along with my super cool Swatches and G-Shocks:roll:-- when I also had an-- and oh does this still KILL me-- when I think about the stupidity-- I also had--from a crappy step-father to boot! --a solid 18k white gold- black dialed Bulova Accutron Astronaut with 18k coffin link bracelet w box and papers and sold it for.....ready...here's the punchline....for $70 over its weight as scrap gold. And if that doesn't merit the rarely used wus emoticon even one time-this warrants 3|o|o|!! And I don't even have one photo because we didn't have photo bucket and smartphones.
> 
> I really can't imagine what in the world I was thinking. I mean really-- What was wrong with me? I thought I had an eye for very cool vintage yet I somehow thought back then in 2001 that it was clunky and even a little ugly. I could never imagine wearing it then and the weird thing is I RARELY sell any of my watches. Ever. Even the ones I rarely wear. Why I decided on a lark to take that down to the Rolex Watch Exchange and allow the guy behind counter to tell me how "nobody wants to buy these" and then offer me $25 above scrap gold until I practically pulled his tooth out to get him up it to $70.


Hahaha - I know how that feels. When I got into watches I realized that I had thrown out the watch of my adolescence - a beautiful (in my memory, at least) BWC diver which had served me for some 14 years or so before it quit...

And I sold a nice little GP I had inherited from my dad, at some 300 €, which was about its gold value plus a little on top.

Again, that was before I was back into watches...



DaBaeker said:


> Oh shucks. Might as well throw in two more since its been a long time since I've showed off my guys. The Fludo needs a service and a pusher and the Delbana I bought b4 I knew anything much about vintage(i liked swatches and g-shocks at the time) and turned out to be lucky* as its all original and the copper dial is great for when you just get tired of everything else.:
> 
> Both '50s w Lantern mvmnts:
> 
> 
> 
> *some of my pre-WUS vintage buys were....lets just say they were lacking for much, much too much!
> 
> hope these were pleasing to the eye;-)
> .


They are. But what in heaven are "Lantern movements"?

Best
Andreas

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

At a guess, I'd say he meant "Landeron" movements.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Sdasurrey

GreatSouthernTime said:


> That is a chrono orgy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20s to 50s vintage chronographs are at the core of my vintage collection, especially Eberhard (6 on the left) and single button chronos - 4 of my Eberhards have a valjioux 65 single button movement, although one Eberhard is missing as I loaned it to a friend...

So when I got up at 3:15 am to 'take a p___' and I had never taken a chronograph family pic, and I saw this family pic, I decided here we go .....! So here you go ...!

Ok back to sleep now, cheers ! SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paleotime

Scott - it looks like you have been adopting poor defenseless little watches at a pretty regular rate for a bit. Thanks for the family shot....


----------



## Sdasurrey

Thanks Paleotime !!

Here is the most recent chronograph I picked up, a 30s single button chrono - I especially liked this because of the enamel kind of 'art deco' style tachometers in red and blue - this is also a good size for that era at about 39/40 MM, cheers, SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paleotime

> Here is the most recent chronograph I picked up, a 30s single button chrono - I especially liked this because of the enamel kind of 'art deco' style tachometers in red and blue - this is also a good size for that era at about 39/40 MM, cheers, SDA


Beautiful. I really like the hinged lug cases. The dial is great - tri-color with the tachys set to the outside the the variations in the gradation of the tracks. Meant to be used and read accurately.


----------



## WatchNut22

Zentra Savoy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

I love an albino. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Can I play now? Ok I know it's Quartz and no where near as old as some but it's the only one I have










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## S.H.

80's military chrono from the other side of the Iron Curtain. I like those, they do not really look like any other military watches.


----------



## badindianswamp




----------



## Liizio

Just found this Citizen record master from a local swap meet. I was overly excited to have found a mechanical chronograph for 30€, so I didn't relly care how beat up it looked, I just had to get it.










I reinstalled the seconds hand and gave the crystal a bit of a polish just to see how it would turn out. It actually works quite well. The chrono starts and resets nicely.



















The movement is actually not in too bad of a shape, just dirty.










At this point, I am unsure what should I do with this watch. I've wanted a record master for some time, It makes a nice pair for my Seiko 5717. However the missing bezel can be a pain to find a replacement for, and the dial is pretty much falling apart. I think I'll just hold on to it for now.


----------



## S.H.

Nice find! IMHO you should keep it, be patient and look for a bezel.


----------



## dinodays

Well. This may be cheating a bit as I had this custom built with a 7753 of recent. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinodays

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guy0783

I got this one in a lot I picked up locally yesterday. Really stoked about it!


----------



## raincity

This has to be one of the longest, oldest threads on WUS and I have not gone through the whole thing. Lots of cool watches from makers many people won't have heard of. Anyway, here's my contribution, a '66 Seamaster Cal. 321, recently acquired. If you can't afford a pre-moon Speedy, this is a nice consolation prize for a fraction of today's price.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

raincity said:


> This has to be one of the longest, oldest threads on WUS and I have not gone through the whole thing. Lots of cool watches from makers many people won't have heard of. Anyway, here's my contribution, a '66 Seamaster Cal. 321, recently acquired. If you can't afford a pre-moon Speedy, this is a nice consolation prize for a fraction of today's price.
> 
> View attachment 8847266


bad ass 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Sdasurrey

Cauny Pirma & Flat White, cheers, SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22

rhula. Chronoish. Running seconds hand at 6 and the center seconds also runs constantly. The top pusher resets it to 12 and the bottom pusher stops it cold.










Rick


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Non Vintage today but thought I'd share anyway..

_


----------



## cuica

Sdasurrey said:


> Cauny Pirma & Flat White, cheers, SDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess I've seen one of those before:


----------



## retroworx

Got lucky with this one: seller said it was a non-runner and needed a battery. :-d


----------



## v8chrono

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Non Vintage today but thought I'd share anyway.._


I would love one of those Max Bills, possibly in GP, how do you rate the watch please?


----------



## watchdaddy1

v8chrono said:


> I would love one of those Max Bills, possibly in GP, how do you rate the watch please?


I love it not a single flaw thus far

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

retroworx said:


> Got lucky with this one: seller said it was a non-runner and needed a battery. :-d
> 
> View attachment 8860002


Haha. Looks like a Valjoux 7733 so not sure about the battery. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## imalchg1

retroworx said:


> Got lucky with this one: seller said it was a non-runner and needed a battery. :-d
> 
> View attachment 8860002


Great find. eBay purchase?


----------



## retroworx

> Haha. Looks like a Valjoux 7733 so not sure about the battery.


:-d



imalchg1 said:


> Great find. eBay purchase?


Indeed - I made an offer for the "non-running" watch, and it was accepted. (Finds like this are what keep me glued there. ;-))


----------



## Thinkfloyd

Still on the lookout for a nice vintage chrono. It's hard, since Sdasurrey already owns about 90% of the world's supply!


----------



## guy0783

Vulcain


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Liizio

Just bought this 7750 based supposedly 1970's unbranded piece.



















Only marking on the watch apart from the 'selling points' (automatic, stainless steel, etc.) is number '8000' on the caseback.










The movement is actually 25j variant, despite it saying 17 jewels on the dial.



















The movement is in flawless condition, though.

Weird piece, but I liked the look and it was quite affordable. Any thoughts about the origins of this watch? Knock-off? Franken?


----------



## esdy_11192

@Liizio:

I think that your unbranded chrono looks like this Lanco chrono.

The listing is not available and we can only rely on this Google cashed photo. :/


----------



## Liizio

Yep, that looks pretty darn similar, well noticed!


----------



## RobPagNY

new acquisition that just came in this week........

View attachment 8960905


----------



## internet.interface

Cuba Libre, baby! New strap, and all that:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ

Venus 170 Pilots watch circa 1942


----------



## dinodays

Sdasurrey said:


> Thanks Paleotime !!
> 
> Here is the most recent chronograph I picked up, a 30s single button chrono - I especially liked this because of the enamel kind of 'art deco' style tachometers in red and blue - this is also a good size for that era at about 39/40 MM, cheers, SDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that's incredible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mm_karatekid

My favourite current trio


----------



## laikrodukas

looks like autavia's gone fishing


----------



## jimdon5822

This Vulcain's narrow 18mm lug width had been bugging me. It just seemed out of proportion. I decided I would try a new strap and I think this did the trick.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mm_karatekid

Had to post a new pic of this beauty


----------



## KP-99

Nice Yachtinggraf!

I have another vintage chronograph, a Volpinex Aquaspot 20atm chronograph:

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## mm_karatekid

laikrodukas said:


> looks like autavia's gone fishing


Please explain


----------



## mm_karatekid

KP-99 said:


> Nice Yachtinggraf!
> 
> I have another vintage chronograph, a Volpinex Aquaspot 20atm chronograph:
> 
> View attachment 9011217
> 
> 
> View attachment 9011257
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Peter


Yachtingrafs are really something extra. Here is another pic of one of mine


----------



## laikrodukas

mm_karatekid said:


> Please explain


missing a bezel insert?


----------



## akajack

This showed up today. I purchased it from the original owner who bought it in July 1972, as a young U.S. Marine, just before leaving for Vietnam. Kept in his home safe, unworn, for the past 30 years. It has had one service, in 1980, but it looks like someone tried awfully hard to get into it at one point. Thankfully it opened easily for me. This appears to be the original "Flexon" strap, still in good shape. The seller believes it is all original.


----------



## kazrich

My bad boys are resting.


----------



## tinitini

Tissot Navigator


----------



## mmarc77

Mundus 18k gold 36mm with Landeron movement.


----------



## internet.interface

Nice watches, gents!

I suspect it is a major faux pas to wear a nato strap with a dress shirt. This Pierce watch was allegedly issued to British nurses at the end of ww2, so I might need to have my head examined by a nurse....


----------



## watchdaddy1

kazrich said:


> My bad boys are resting.


WOW !! Very nice collection. I wish I could find a Gallet in such good condition 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## daddyKC

Enjoying the golden evening sun


----------



## mm_karatekid

laikrodukas said:


> missing a bezel insert?


Ahh well yes! Unfortunately these are super rare. I dont think ill ever find a correct one but who cares


----------



## mm_karatekid




----------



## watchdaddy1

Just in



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Grégoire

Alrighty then...


----------



## ike773

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

Tissot 150th Anniversary chronograph dating to 2003, it's not yet vintage, but the style harks back to the 1930/40s


----------



## QWatchQ

Found out more information on my Pilots watch

The NICELY brand is a trademarked name for the Breitling Company dating to 1923.

From the scale starting at 400, I believe this is a mid to late 1930's watch, inscribed in 1942.

This link shows NICELY trademark info:

Mikrolisk - The horological trade mark index

Thanks to a poster at Omega Forum for the Breitling TradeMark link, my first guess upon seeing it was Breitling.(even though Venus made the movement)

The first picture has a Breitling name and is of the same era.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Doing absolutely NOTHING today but kickin' back but I'm doing it w/ the Vulcain on a Eulit perlon from Scott aka timesofplenty.





This is not a photogenic piece


----------



## Tomcat1960

This one arrived today:



























SEIKO 'Yachtsman Chronograph' (aka "UFO"), ref. 6138-0010, cal. 6138A

I'm glad that I got this one at a (comparatively) reasonable price - I realized only now how much some of these watches have taken off in the meanwhile ... Of course, some compromises were at hand then, too - like I know, one pusher isn't correct. (However, a replacement is on its way to me already ;-)) The watch didn't have a bracelet so I sourced a period one. As you see, it's a tad short and the clasp is signed 'SEIKO' and 'SpeedTimer', so it's for an early Japanese version of the watch. (The bracelet proper is correct for the Yachtsman, at least I've seen some with this bracelet in auctions.) So I need to obtain some two inches worth of links and a 'SEIKO'- marked folding clasp, but that looks doable, all in all ;-)










This watch is from April 1970. At that time, afaik, SEIKO changed the dial text from 'WATER70mPROOF' to 'WATER70mRESIST'. I presume there were more back lids than dials, so my watch still has 'WATERPROOF' on the back:










So, my personal 6138-collection is complete now. I always wanted a Bullhead (check), a Panda (check) and a UFO (check). A nice addition would be the -7000 with the calculator bezel but this needs proper consideration as these are a) expensive and b) much faked. So let's see what comes ...

Best,
Andreas


----------



## guy0783

+1 these Vulcains are hard to photograph.


----------



## ManOnTime

I may have posted this once before, I can't remember, but I was encouraged to post again.

Late 1960s Tissot Seastar T12 containing the Lemania 1281 movement. Inherited it from my wife's grandfather. Needs some work as the hour collector will creep up a couple of marks when the chronograph is not engaged. I can't find anyone willing to work on it though.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tomcat1960 said:


> This one arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEIKO 'Yachtsman Chronograph' (aka "UFO"), ref. 6138-0010, cal. 6138A
> 
> I'm glad that I got this one at a (comparatively) reasonable price - I realized only now how much some of these watches have taken off in the meanwhile ... Of course, some compromises were at hand then, too - like I know, one pusher isn't correct. (However, a replacement is on its way to me already ;-)) The watch didn't have a bracelet so I sourced a period one. As you see, it's a tad short and the clasp is signed 'SEIKO' and 'SpeedTimer', so it's for an early Japanese version of the watch. (The bracelet proper is correct for the Yachtsman, at least I've seen some with this bracelet in auctions.) So I need to obtain some two inches worth of links and a 'SEIKO'- marked folding clasp, but that looks doable, all in all ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This watch is from April 1970. At that time, afaik, SEIKO changed the dial text from 'WATER70mPROOF' to 'WATER70mRESIST'. I presume there were more back lids than dials, so my watch still has 'WATERPROOF' on the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, my personal 6138-collection is complete now. I always wanted a Bullhead (check), a Panda (check) and a UFO (check). A nice addition would be the -7000 with the calculator bezel but this needs proper consideration as these are a) expensive and b) much faked. So let's see what comes ...
> 
> Best,
> Andreas


Nice Andreas

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

guy0783 said:


> +1 these Vulcains are hard to photograph.


nice 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Bdex75

40's Leonidas with a Valjoux 22. She is at the spa at the moment getting rebuilt/refreshed. Need to get a proper strap. Not this Chromexcel strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phranz

Posted already in another thread recently, when I was considering to buy it, but now that I have got it, I feel it belongs here too.

A385 from 1969/70

The ugly duck .....;-)......of the 3 first Primeros


----------



## theblotted

A couple of my favs.

Valjoux 7734 Moonphases








Zenith El Primero A386








Seiko Panda 6138-8020s


----------



## v8chrono

Smiths Astral from circa. 1969 using the Val. 7733


----------



## watchdaddy1

Phranz said:


> Posted already in another thread recently, when I was considering to buy it, but now that I have got it, I feel it belongs here too.
> 
> A385 from 1969/70
> 
> The ugly duck .....;-)......of the 3 first Primeros


not ugly @ all but it needs a nice pair of blk shoes imo

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## fiskadoro

Impressive stuff! Love the two Pandas especially!



theblotted said:


> A couple of my favs.
> 
> Valjoux 7734 Moonphases
> View attachment 9083202
> 
> 
> Zenith El Primero A386
> View attachment 9083210
> 
> 
> Seiko Panda 6138-8020s
> View attachment 9083218


----------



## theblotted

Thank you fiskadoro! They happen to be the most affordable chronos I have =P… Talk about bang for buck, can't beat it.


----------



## jimdon5822

Just picked this vintage 18kt Le Bois & Cie today. Happy guy!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

MILK & HONEY










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

Brother and Sister Reunited...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

Old space cowboy


----------



## jimdon5822

My Newest Addition LeBois & Cie in 18kt gold with Venus 175 movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Wakmann










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Phranz

watchdaddy1 said:


> not ugly @ all but it needs a nice pair of blk shoes imo


what are bik shoes?


----------



## watchdaddy1

Phranz said:


> what are bik shoes?


straps aka shoes

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Phranz

watchdaddy1 said:


> straps aka shoes


oh I see, you meant "bike"?
...well I am not into biking


----------



## watchdaddy1

Phranz said:


> oh I see, you meant "bike"?
> ...well I am not into biking


? biking I'm confused now. 
Leather Straps =shoes

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## internet.interface

Tomcat1960 said:


> This one arrived today:
> 
> So, my personal 6138-collection is complete now. I always wanted a Bullhead (check), a Panda (check) and a UFO (check). A nice addition would be the -7000 with the calculator bezel but this needs proper consideration as these are a) expensive and b) much faked. So let's see what comes ...
> 
> Best,
> Andreas


How about the Johnny player special 6138 with gold and black dial?


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## theblotted

OG First Automatic Chrono Trinity...but slightly improved:

-Seiko 6138-8020 (I prefer a Panda with 12hr counter)
-Zenith El Primero (Got it right the first time)
-Autavia 1163GMT (Cal.12 + GMT = Cal.14)


----------



## Elvis Silva

73 Seiko 6139-6012.


----------



## internet.interface

Bucket list item:

Found one in LA with patina that did not yet "cross over" to the other side:


----------



## theblotted

Breitling Navi 806 2nd series.


----------



## James A

theblotted said:


> OG First Automatic Chrono Trinity...but slightly improved:
> 
> -Seiko 6138-8020 (I prefer a Panda with 12hr counter)
> -Zenith El Primero (Got it right the first time)
> -Autavia 1163GMT (Cal.12 + GMT = Cal.14)
> 
> View attachment 9119402
> 
> View attachment 9119410


Awesome with a capital AWE!

Regards,


----------



## Tomcat1960

internet.interface said:


> How about the Johnny player special 6138 with gold and black dial?


Not sure which one you mean - do you have a reference? I know there was a gilt Panda and (if I remember correctly) a gilt Jumbo, neither of which has particular appeal to me ;-)

Aah - and that Flightmaster is wonderful! One on my bucket list, too.

@ theblotted: wonderful Breitling! (Actually, to me, the ONLY Breitling worth to be considered ;-))

Here's something rare for you:



























SEIKO (Daini Seikosha) Automatic Chronograph, ref. 7016-8001, cal. 7016A (April 1974)

The calibre 7016 was the thinnest automatic chronograph calibre when it was introduced in 1972, only to be bettered by F. Piguet's 1185 sixteen years later. It bristles with features - minute- and hour recorder, flyback, and quick-setting day and date. For all of this in decent condition you pay less than $ 500 - compare this to contemporary Swiss chronographs with similar equipment. (Talking about Swiss chronographs: Enicar's much-sought 'Mantagraph' is just a re-labeled Seiko 7016-5001 ;-) )

By the way, *circular shaped references* are less easy to find these days than the rectangular 'Monacos'. They were less demanded in their heyday, possibly because they are very dressy and slim on the wrist. And, I take it, some of them may have been butchered for an Enicar to be provided with spares. After all, the 7016 remained in production for only five years, even though some 7016-equipped watches remained in Seiko's catalogues until 1984 (which says a lot about how they sold back then. That's a shame, as they're really nice calibres - light, small, robust and easy to maintain. In my opinion the most under-rated automatic chronographs in the world.)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## daddyKC

My little son testing the chronograph pushers


----------



## KP-99

Certina Chronolympic Automatic with original bracelet:









Best regards,
Peter


----------



## theblotted

Andreas, thank you for the kind words. I also agree that it's THE vintage Breitling to get&#8230; hence only one I own as well.

Never knew about the 7016! Learn something new everyday. The min/hour recorder in the same register gives it such a clean look. Plus flyback and quickset? Damn I gotta find me one now, thanks a lot :-d

One more of the Navi 806&#8230;


----------



## internet.interface

Tomcat1960 said:


> Not sure which one you mean - do you have a reference? I know there was a gilt Panda and (if I remember correctly) a gilt Jumbo, neither of which has particular appeal to me ;-)
> 
> Andreas


It is the 6138. Here is the recent article:
Watches and F1: Seiko 6138-8039 "John Player Special" - worn&wound


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ internet.interface: ah, thank you - that one. Hmm, no. Not exactly my cup of tea, I must admit. I like black and gold, but to my eyes it doesn't look too good in a big steel case.

And now for something completely different:




































Leonidas Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 22

Leonidas once was a great name in the watch industry. Early on, they focused on wristwatch chronographs and became one of the greatest competitors to Heuer. In 1964, when Chronographs fell from favour with the public, Heuer and Leonidas merged. The combined name 'Heuer-Leonidas' remained for several years on the dials, before it began to vanish in the 1970s. When TAG-group acquired Heuer in 1985, the 'Leonidas' name was removed from the company name, too.

This watch hails from the mid-to-late 1930s, though, when a chronograph was THE best watch to fit a sportsman. I take it, it has seen quite some life in its youth, but it has aged in dignity.

Best
Andreas


----------



## Nzshadow

Tomcat1960 said:


> it has seen quite some life in its youth, but it has aged in dignity.


Poetry.

Stunning watch as well.


----------



## epicfalz

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ epicfalz: nice. Seasoned, but nicely seasoned ;-) That's an EB 842x in it, right?

Well, other than EB's chronograph movements Valjoux's 7765 wasn't exactly a bestseller. It was conceived as a leaned (say: cheap) version of their 7760 (the manual wind version of their ubiquitous 7750), but the price difference afforded by leaving out the day wheel and hour register was too slim for watchmakers to warrant the costly development and printing of dials for the unbalanced watch-face a 7765 movement required.

Nevertheless, a few nice examples exist with this movement, most notably Heuer's family of 'French Chronographs' (references 1529/1589/1611/1614). Most likely, they inspired the dial of this hexagonal chronograph, too, which tries to balance the indicator second subdial with a 'black eye' around the date window, as in Heuer's 1611:



























Concordia Chronograph, ref. 1534, cal. Valjoux 7765

It was marketed by the 'Concordia, Deutsch-Schweizer Uhrenfabrikations- und Handelsgesellschaft mbH' of Dortmund, Germany. The print 'Ebauche Suisse' on the dial indicates they were produced outside Switzerland, possibly in France or in South-West Germany, then the heart of West-German watch production. I bought mine on ebay, from Vienna, Austria. Its mainspring was broken and my watchmaker afforded her a full service so now she's found back to old virtues again. (I agree, I should polish its crystal ;-))

(By the way, Heuer's watches were on sale as of late 1978, so I believe the Concordia must have been on sale at around the same time, around 1979/80 or so. However, for the 7765 many sources give 1983 as first manufacturing date, which cannot be true. I take it, one source published it first, maybe in error, and others just followed suit.)

Best 
Andreas


----------



## theblotted

2446H on BoR bracelet.


----------



## e29ville

Forget chronograph with complication. Easy removable watch band. Not in production anymore.


----------



## Aashdin

DaddyKC, That's super cute


----------



## Tomcat1960

A superlative chronograph: in-house calibre, flyback, NOS! How much are you willing to pay for such a chronograph?

Think again ;-) :



























Baumgartner Chronograph, ref. 13901, cal. BFG 590

Okay, the 'in-house calibre' is a Baumgartner pin-lever movement, and the watch case is some kind of nylon, called Noryl. On the other hand, this makes it not only one of my biggest watches, but also one of my lightest ones:



















But it has real flyback functionality, and it is NOS. It was certainly never worn, and when it arrived at my place the movement was gummed up completely. My watchmaking friend, Gerd, had a hard time figuring out how to get out the stem, before he finally simply ripped it apart. That's indeed how it was meant to be done - after all, this watch was never intended to be repaired. (But I wanted to afford it a real life after it had spent so many years somewhere in a box on a shelf... so I'm glad Gerd did it. He also manufactured a new holding spring for the indicator second which had a tendency to move forward to the crystal until it engaged, and stopped, the minute hand. Good to have someone like Gerd around who knows not only his trade but also quite a few tricks beyond ;-))

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## epicfalz

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ epicfalz: nice. Seasoned, but nicely seasoned ;-) That's an EB 842x in it, right?
> 
> Well, other than EB's chronograph movements Valjoux's 7765 wasn't exactly a bestseller. It was conceived as a leaned (say: cheap) version of their 7760 (the manual wind version of their ubiquitous 7750), but the price difference afforded by leaving out the day wheel and hour register was too slim for watchmakers to warrant the costly development and printing of dials for the unbalanced watch-face a 7765 movement required.
> 
> Nevertheless, a few nice examples exist with this movement, most notably Heuer's family of 'French Chronographs' (references 1529/1589/1611/1614). Most likely, they inspired the dial of this hexagonal chronograph, too, which tries to balance the indicator second subdial with a 'black eye' around the date window, as in Heuer's 1611:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concordia Chronograph, ref. 1534, cal. Valjoux 7765
> 
> It was marketed by the 'Concordia, Deutsch-Schweizer Uhrenfabrikations- und Handelsgesellschaft mbH' of Dortmund, Germany. The print 'Ebauche Suisse' on the dial indicates they were produced outside Switzerland, possibly in France or in South-West Germany, then the heart of West-German watch production. I bought mine on ebay, from Vienna, Austria. Its mainspring was broken and my watchmaker afforded her a full service so now she's found back to old virtues again. (I agree, I should polish its crystal ;-))
> 
> (By the way, Heuer's watches were on sale as of late 1978, so I believe the Concordia must have been on sale at around the same time, around 1979/80 or so. However, for the 7765 many sources give 1983 as first manufacturing date, which cannot be true. I take it, one source published it first, maybe in error, and others just followed suit.)
> 
> Best
> Andreas


Haha I have no clue what's in there. Dad gifted it to me and don't have the tools to open it up.

Thank you for letting me know about the movement as I could barely find any information about this watch! My dad got this watch in the early 70's and I was pretty surprised at looking at its accuracy (+10 secs a day) & around 48hr power reserve. All the chronigraph functions work very well too! He never got it serviced through the years, so I'll take it to my watch repair guy later.

Sorry for replying late, am travelling atm and that's a beautiful watch you have there!

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ epicfalz: yeah, those old pin-lever movements are way better than their reputation, usually. Some of them even competed with swiss-lever movements in chronometer competitions and some even gained certificates (to the dismay of the 'serious' Swiss watchmakers ;-)) And yes, they were made to serve, not necessarily to last. They were meant to be thrown away once they quitted service, so few watchmakers felt inclined to repair or maintain them. I hope you've got a good watchmaker at hand who doesn't feel put off by your request to repair such a "cheapo". Your dad's watch deserves it, anyway!

Best regards
Andreas

PS: thanks for your friendly comment regarding the 'Concordia' ;-)


----------



## theblotted

Clebar inverse panda Carrera


----------



## franco60

theblotted said:


> OG First Automatic Chrono Trinity...but slightly improved:
> 
> -Seiko 6138-8020 (I prefer a Panda with 12hr counter)
> -Zenith El Primero (Got it right the first time)
> -Autavia 1163GMT (Cal.12 + GMT = Cal.14)
> 
> View attachment 9119402
> 
> View attachment 9119410


Ummmm, sir - you have incredible taste! Here's some I'm mine and have an El Primero 1969 on the way!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Here's the rest. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

Can not beat the Racing Speedy Mark II :O


----------



## Trash_Gordon

Rotary Aquaplunge with Valjoux 92


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Trash_Gordon: good to see you back |>

That Rotary is beautiful!

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## LeCorb

Zodiac Sea Wolf Chronograph (V726)









Regards
LeCorb


----------



## laikrodukas

daaaammn!!!


----------



## theblotted

franco60, thanks and you too have great taste also!! The El Primero is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## watchdaddy1

new shoes for the Vulcain

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

theblotted said:


> Clebar inverse panda Carrera
> View attachment 9185122


Hot Damn 
question pm sent

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Tomcat1960

LeCorb said:


> Zodiac Sea Wolf Chronograph (V726)
> 
> View attachment 9215506
> 
> 
> Regards
> LeCorb


Dammit, indeed! |> I'd really love to see some more pics of this one! Great, big, cool watch!

Best,
Andreas


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

New Addition and super clean.


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

Very nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gafi




----------



## tritto

This one seems to be somewhat rare. Has a Valjoux 7733 inside.

Via the interweb from a land downunder


----------



## laikrodukas

Nice, no fancy brand names, it is what it is. A Yachting Chronograph  Because it is one.


----------



## fiskadoro

Funky Elvia valjoux 7734


----------



## theblotted

Which do you prefer for Valjoux 72:

A Panda Carrera (36mm), or a Inverse-Panda Autavia (39mm)?? :think:


----------



## QWatchQ

inverse


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ fiskadoro: that Elvia really makes my day each time I see it ;-)

Regards
Andreas


----------



## guy0783

I picked up this Le Jour today:


----------



## Danny4

guy0783 said:


> I picked up this Le Jour today:


Lovely watch!

I have just bought the exact same watch but from a different brand.


----------



## guy0783

I have to ask. Is the different brand Heuer?


----------



## fiskadoro

Thank you sir. It really is a quirky beast!



Tomcat1960 said:


> @ fiskadoro: that Elvia really makes my day each time I see it ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Andreas


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

This is Sharp!!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In

pearlescent windows.....4 buttons-no stem. From the mid 80's. A LARGE discount when purchased from a Macy's that was closing...(mostly because no instructions to operate this baby). Verry complicated complications. Over 1 month to figure it out. No computers to assist back then !! The "trick" was to "pull out" the bottom right button...then the push the bottom left to move the arrow around the functions. Advancing forward/back was a big trick because you has to "press and hold" different buttons. Whenever a battery needs changing...no jeweler yet has known how to set the time. It was my daily wear for a long period...and my 1st "real" watch. The crystal was replaced once. Also it was the catalyst of my collecting. Doesn't get much use nowadays....many great memories. The best thing....ALL functions still work !!!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Time In said:


> (...) The "trick" was to "pull out" the bottom right button...then the push the bottom left to move the arrow around the functions. Advancing forward/back was a big trick because you has to "press and hold" different buttons. Whenever a battery needs changing...no jeweler yet has known how to set the time. It was my daily wear for a long period...and my 1st "real" watch. (...) Doesn't get much use nowadays....many great memories. The best thing....ALL functions still work !!!


Haha, I have a similar one here, with a movement apparently from the same family, and pretty much an identical story (except for the part on the replaced crystal and the 'catalyst' of my collecting was a much more profane Seiko SKX-171 ;-)):










In this movement, pushing the lower right button controls the mode the watch is in, and the tiny LCDs show what to do next. Pretty much self-explaining, but still, I'm glad I still own the manual ;-) (I found the pushers pick up and collect dirt very fast so the watch worked less than reliable on me - e.g., setting an alarm is a nuisance!

It now sits on my shelf and just tells me the time. I'm fine with that as it is highly precise.

Best
Andreas


----------



## Navy Sailor

Recently picked up a Heuer 1163V to start me off in the vintage world. Can't wait....


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

*'70's Mondia Moonlander*


----------



## guy0783

Navy Sailor said:


> Recently picked up a Heuer 1163V to start me off in the vintage world. Can't wait....


That's stepping off in the deep end! Great watches, definitely something to be excited about.


----------



## fiskadoro

*Re: '70's Mondia Moonlander*

Absolutely love this one. So, so funky and cool. Thanks for sharing!



Patrick_Ethan said:


> View attachment 9287258
> View attachment 9287250
> View attachment 9287242


----------



## Skv

Thought I'd join in with my big register Transmarine chronograph, displayed on an austrich leather strap. Definately one of my favorite watches!


----------



## Bowkill91




----------



## QWatchQ

Need help IDing this movement, appears to be a Val22 but must be an early one.


----------



## James A

Hi QWatchQ,

Looks like a Landeron 13

Regards,


----------



## QWatchQ

Wow, never even thought of a Landeron.

Would being a duo pusher nix cal 13?


----------



## blowfish89

This is a great thread with amazing pics. I will go through the older pages in time. I don't have one yet (sadly).

Not purchased but considering buying this -


----------



## QWatchQ

Nice Continental......what drives it?


----------



## blowfish89

QWatchQ said:


> Nice Continental......what drives it?


Maybe you can help me decide - here is the thread with more pics - https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/considering-buying-continental-vintage-chronograph-3568954.html
The watchmaker tells me its a Venus 188 - there are pics of the movement in the thread above, and a lot of "France" lettering everywhere.


----------



## Tomcat1960

It's a Landeron 13 beyond any reasonable doubt:









Source: Lang/Meis: Chronograph - Wristwatches To Stop Time, Atglen/PA, 1993



QWatchQ said:


> Would being a duo pusher nix cal 13?


Nope. In my Telda dual-pusher Chronograph ...










... works an early Landeron, from the era before they even bothered numbering their calibres ;-):










The only thing that always confuses me is that the column wheel in Landeron movements is mostly shown in the reference literature with an odd number of pillars - usually five or seven. Your's, however, and the one in my Telda, both show six pillars. I'm not enough of a technical expert to explain what this means functionally (I don't think it has a major impact) and why it was done. Possibly, at Dubois-Dépraz (who made most chronograph kits for the Swiss watch industry) they ran out of odd-pillared column wheels from time to time (most chronograph manufacturers seemed to prefer even-pillared ones anyway) so they substituted the even-pillared version.

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## fiskadoro

Sandoz Chronograph


----------



## v8chrono

blowfish89 said:


> This is a great thread with amazing pics. I will go through the older pages in time. I don't have one yet (sadly).
> 
> Not purchased but considering buying this -


This watch looks great, if it's a reasonable price I would buy, sometimes that is the only way to find out if all your research is valid.


----------



## v8chrono

1970 Tissot T12 using a Lemania 1873 movement housed in a 44mm stainless steel case.









Below is a library photo of the movement


----------



## QWatchQ

Andreas,

Killer dial on your Telda. Can we date these due to no printing on movements? Mine also has the oval/olive pushers and I usually associate seeing those with mid-late 1930's.

I've been googling a little, seems the cal 13 is always close to the word "rare". Rare in what sense?

Mine powers a Heuer ref 2403,

Either the crystal was intentionally rakish to magnify the outer track or improperly sized.


----------



## Tomcat1960

QWatchQ said:


> Either the crystal was intentionally rakish to magnify the outer track or improperly sized.


Thanks ;-) I take it the crystal is shaped so it magnifies the tachymeter scale. Which ends at 700, speaking for a manufacturing date of between about 1935 and 1940.

Best regards
Andreas

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted

What's better than a Zenith A386? Why, two of them... (Courtesy of my good friends @leica and @chrono_chat)


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navy Sailor

Gorgeous! ^^^


----------



## QWatchQ

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thanks ;-) I take it the crystal is shaped so it magnifies the tachymeter scale. Which ends at 700, speaking for a manufacturing date of between about 1935 and 1940.
> 
> Best regards
> Andreas
> 
> Forgive my slang....
> 
> I do not think it will change the 1935-1940 dating, but the scale ends at 500. The other you see there, in spirit only, mostly, reads "Base 1000". I think closer to 1935 than 1940.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Would you keep the crystal on it, or change it? Used as intended over the years, I would say.


----------



## Nawroz

v8chrono said:


> 1970 Tissot T12 using a Lemania 1873 movement housed in a 44mm stainless steel case.
> 
> View attachment 9321986
> 
> 
> Below is a library photo of the movement
> 
> View attachment 9322002


I must say that looks better than all the modern Tissots. Beautiful.


----------



## blowfish89

I know someone who has that Tissot too and I am jealous everytime.


----------



## Lucky_Luke

I buy this Telda chronograph watch. Is it legit or franken?


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ QwatchQ: I'd leave the crystal in place. Try giving it a shine (with Polywatch or something similar) to get rid of the worst scratches. Tell your watchmaker to leave the watch its vestiges of old age, rather than attempt to polish the case (which all too often results in a shiny, but lifeless case.)

@ Lucky_Luke: hard to say. The logo would fit post-war Telda watches one finds in the www, but I couldn't find a "TELDA Extra" anywhere. (I saw one running with a Venus 170, which is also an entry-level chronograph like your's with the ubiquitous Landeron 48, but it didn't have the 'Extra' either. Speaking about Landeron 48s in Teldas, I couldn't find a single one but maybe some more intensive research will bring up some more. The 'classic' chronographs I found (with the indicator second at 9 o'clock and a 30-minute-register at 3) were all driven by a Venus 188. I'm not sure whether the two (the V. 188 and the L/48) actually can be interchanged (the V. 188 has 14 lignes and the L/54 (a 14-lignes derivative of the 13.75"' 48), maybe one of our watchmakers here knows this.) Anyway, a nice chronograph. Is it gold or gilt?

Edit: I just had a small exchange with Habitant in the other thread where you showed the watch, Lucky_Luke. I have to revise my initial recommendation: I'd buy this watch only for a small penny and only if I have the necessary spares around for turning it into a decent chronograph. The current dial seems to have the inner ring of a calculator as a functional scale, meaning the outer ring is missing. Of course, on this case there was never intended to be one, so this dial makes no sense at all. Add to this that I couldn't find a single Telda chronograph with a cam-switched Landeron movement so far, I'd leave my fingers off this one.

(Possibly, there may have been a Telda Chronograph series called "Extra", and maybe they were laid out for calculations. Without further proof, this is the best hypothesis I can come up with.)

Best,
Andreas


----------



## QWatchQ

Nawroz said:


> I must say that looks better than all the modern Tissots. Beautiful.


depends on how modern, mine is more modern than the 1970's by a bunch. Val 7750, nice coin edge Pilot chronograph. Love the clean design and Roman Numerals.


----------



## blowfish89

Not mine, but saw this today, such a beautiful watch.


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

blowfish89 said:


> Not mine, but saw this today, such a beautiful watch.


Damn that's nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

They don't make them like this anymore.


----------



## blowfish89

GreatSouthernTime said:


> Damn that's nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw the movement - the caliber was a CH something - CH20 or CH30... I don't know much about them.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## GreatSouthernTime

blowfish89 said:


> I saw the movement - the caliber was a CH something - CH20 or CH30... I don't know much about them.


How nice is the dial patina. Looks even from the centre of the dial out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KP-99

On the way to my watchmaker:

Stowa chrono with Landeron 187

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## v8chrono

Seiko 6139 7060 from 1976


----------



## internet.interface

It is only a 60 second chronograph, but it is still a chronograph. And from 1967, so.....ahem.....matching to the new owner.


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

So Sharp. These are not rare but in good condition is hard I find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KP-99

Very nice Chronostop!

The Omega Chronostop 145.008 was made with four different bezels.
This watch comes with regatta bezel (left side), normal countdown bezel (in the middle) and white and black GMT bezel. 
Here my Omega with all possible bezels, original bracelet and the original case:









Have a nice day!
Best regards,
Peter


----------



## laikrodukas

INSANE :O


----------



## internet.interface

now i know what all the bezels are called and that mine is a GMT! I suspect changing them is a little bit more work than swapping your nato straps...?


----------



## KP-99

Yes, you have to open the watch and remove the movement.
A watchmaker should do this quite fast.
It is not so easy to find this bezels.


----------



## fiskadoro

1970 Seiko 6139-6020 "Pulsations"


----------



## guy0783

Got the movement in a lot from a local Garage sale some weeks back, replaced an incorrect balance bridge and balance assembly and just cased it up yesterday!

Super excited about this one!!


----------



## KP-99

My lovely Jenny regatta chronograph (with remarkable resemblance to Yachtingraf dial, but higher (200m/666ft) water resistance!!)


----------



## Trash_Gordon

My new catch. Heuer Carrera 3647T


----------



## Dan S

Here's what I'm wearing today.


----------



## v8chrono

Poljot 3133 Yeltsin, circa. 1990 so only just vintage, but the style arks back to an earlier time. This one was serviced via Julian at Poljot24.de, he is very obliging and not overly expensive.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## 2W0Heaven

View attachment IMG_1353.jpg


----------



## theblotted

Valjoux 7733/34 moonphases...


----------



## longlifegoods

Excelsior Park with salmon dial from 1940s


----------



## KP-99

Tissot Lobster with Lemania 1341 and original "lobster" bracelet


----------



## KP-99

Yema Flygraf with Valjoux 7736


----------



## laikrodukas

longlifegoods said:


> Excelsior Park with salmon dial from 1940s
> 
> View attachment 9528114


Sick


----------



## theblotted

Not mine, but too good not to post...


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## internet.interface

A watch from the early 1970s should hopefully fit into the vintage classification. I have always wanted an El Primero-based piece. Some say that It is a "must have" in every collection. I like the modern tri-color chrono, but the vintage one at 4x the cost was hard to stomach. So I got a cousin of sorts:

It is the El Primero by Zenith, but branded as a Movado chronograph. Everything about is the same as the big blue or tv version of the Zenith. I am quite pleased with the fact that I waited out 3 auctions for it on eBay, where the bidders apparently flaked and the price got more realistic with each reposting of the watch. Long live the deadbeats! I do not normally like square watches, with my Tag Heuer Monaco getting very little wrist time. This one sits very nicely on the wrist and the proportions and integrated band work very well for my wrist.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cpl

94210 from 1983










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

longlifegoods said:


> Excelsior Park with salmon dial from 1940s
> 
> View attachment 9528114


Oh this is nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

New Leather on the Ollech & Wajs today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theblotted

AOPA Navitimer 806&#8230; Venus 178.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tradition Chronograph Stellaris 7723. Valjoux 7730. Both case & serial #'s present.

My buddy found this in a 2nd hand store for 19.99 USD.....Now it's all mine
Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

cpl said:


> 94210 from 1983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 STUNNING 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

theblotted said:


> AOPA Navitimer 806&#8230; Venus 178.
> 
> View attachment 9587098
> 
> 
> View attachment 9587106


Incredible. I'm in love!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

watchdaddy1 said:


> Tradition Chronograph Stellaris 7723. Valjoux 7730. Both case & serial #'s present.
> 
> My buddy found this in a 2nd hand store for 19.99 USD.....Now it's all mine
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Wow. That's a find!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

Atlantic Timeroy UT


----------



## Dan S

One of my absolute favorites. Although the A385 is less desirable than the other first editions (A384 and A386), all of these early El Primeros are getting hard to find, and it took me a lot of patience to find a decent one. So many have a ton of swapped or replaced parts, or a case that's been polished down to nothing.


----------



## Trash_Gordon

Heuer Carrera 3647T "Red Tachy"


----------



## Tomcat1960

Like its owner, a jolly Seventies' kid:



























LANCO Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7733

For all its heft, ...










... in the right light ...










... it looksdecent, almost _diaphanous_ (... other than its master )










The sharp border between black chapter ring and blue inner dial is but a play of shadow and light.

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## theblotted

GreatSouthernTime said:


> Incredible. I'm in love!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you GreatSouthernTime =]

Took forever to find this example in this condition&#8230; I may have overpaid at the time, but it's worth it IMHO. Esp considering how many of these are ruined by moisture due to lack of water-resistance (from the rotating bead bezel).


----------



## theblotted

GreatSouthernTime said:


> Incredible. I'm in love!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you GreatSouthernTime =]

Took forever to find this example in this condition&#8230; I may have overpaid at the time, but it's worth it IMHO. Esp considering how many of these are ruined by moisture due to lack of water-resistance (from the rotating bead bezel).


----------



## theblotted

badbackdan said:


> One of my absolute favorites. Although the A385 is less desirable than the other first editions (A384 and A386), all of these early El Primeros are getting hard to find, and it took me a lot of patience to find a decent one. So many have a ton of swapped or replaced parts, or a case that's been polished down to nothing.
> 
> View attachment 9595506


Agreed, your example's case is quite sharp. The burst dial is so cool. Congrats again.


----------



## Roeyoren

Here's my tissot pr516


----------



## Liizio

A newcomer for me, a 70's Lemania based Tissot. A bit scratched up, but seems all original. Was advertised as not working, but everything seems to be working fine for me.










Perioid correct leather strap.


----------



## Buddman

A smattering if vintage Breitling.


----------



## theblotted

Good Day Sunshine...


----------



## watchdaddy1

GreatSouthernTime said:


> Wow. That's a find!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brother  
Indeed it is





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Trash_Gordon said:


> Heuer Carrera 3647T "Red Tachy"
> 
> View attachment 9603258


 Nice specimen 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

Buddman said:


> View attachment 9614170
> 
> 
> A smattering if vintage Breitling.


I'm in love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S

With the arrival of the silver dial version, I've completed my Gallet MultiChron Pilot set (for now anyway). Valjoux 72 inside both.


----------



## tinitini

New arrival : heuer autavia 11630MH.


----------



## cpl

watchdaddy1 said:


> STUNNING
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks mate! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

badbackdan said:


> With the arrival of the silver dial version, I've completed my Gallet MultiChron Pilot set (for now anyway). Valjoux 72 inside both.
> 
> View attachment 9618194


Nice. My next hunt is a Gallet

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

tinitini said:


> New arrival : heuer autavia 11630MH.


 Congratulations bud 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cpl

6139-6009 from 1969. Notch case and 2-piece seconds hand. Appears to be all original. Needs a good clean










Tissot Seastar Navigator from 70's, I'm guessing. I think it it just looks so cool!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

back from service 



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## guy0783

Post # 1000 on this thread. Very impressive!


----------



## fiskadoro

Le Jour Flygraf Chronograph (Valjoux 7736)


----------



## guy0783

Andre Rivalle 17j pin pallet chrono


----------



## Buddman

Angelus, Breitling, Angelus


----------



## longlifegoods

Wearing this incredibly well designed 60s chronograph


----------



## watchdaddy1

longlifegoods said:


> Wearing this incredibly well designed 60s chronograph
> 
> View attachment 9654626


Beauty 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Tradition Stellaris



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cocotronic

Seiko Olympic 7t42, from 1992.

Enviado desde mi SM-N9005 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S

These (along with the Croton versions) are pretty easy to find and they have a great look and size IMO. This one came with the bracelet, which is pretty rare. Valjoux 23 inside.


----------



## hotsauz

A circa 1945 Tissot chronograph with the Lemania 2310/cal 321. Picked it up over the past weekend and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Aashdin

The Tradition Stellaris looks stunning


----------



## Aashdin

An awesome retro grade Le Jour. I love the Flygraf logo


----------



## internet.interface

Croton Nivada Gretchen Chronograph Aviator Sea Diver---they got all that on the dial. It looks to be in good condition, but most of them say "Chronomaster", and not "Chronograph". Mine also has a bezel with a pip and no hours, just minute marks. I am not sure if it is not original, or maybe a less common version. I think mine has the Venus 210 movement and the hands put it between 1963 and 1970. I traded a couple of watches I was not wearing for this piece.


----------



## KP-99

Roamer Stingray Diver Chronograph with original GF bracelet

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## demonfinder

Great Stingray KP - I`ve been after one of those for ages .
I`ve recently managed to bag my first chrono and have a question for all you chrono buffs if you can help out please?

























It`s a great Roamer with a nice valjoux 22 inside and in great working order.

I think it dates from the 1950`s but maybe earlier -or even later into the early `60`s.
What`s slightly unusual about the movement (and I`m hoping this might help date it more accurately) is that it has 18 rather than the usual 17 jewels for the movement.

A fellow W.U.S. member has identified where this extra jewel might have been added :







I`m no expert on watch movements so I`d be grateful for any information which may date the movement -say it was an upgrade by Valjoux at some point in the calibres very long life?
Or is it possible that it was added by Roamer when they upgraded the finishing on the movement and inscribed the bridge with Roamer branding ?
I`ve done some googling on the history of the calibre but the only thing of note I could find was the changing from a single pusher to two pushers in about 1936.
Any one else have an 18 jewel 22 in a hallmarked gold case? 
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mellowturtle

Zodiac "Orange Boy"


----------



## internet.interface

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Tapacrap


That looks to be in phenomenal shape. I am on a hunt for a nice, older Seiko chrono. Most of the ebay stuff looks scruffy.


----------



## Buddman

A clutch of chronos.


----------



## jumezei




----------



## WatchNut22

KP-99 said:


> Roamer Stingray Diver Chronograph with original GF bracelet
> 
> View attachment 9685538
> 
> 
> View attachment 9685546
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Peter


Peter, you collection is really amazing. You really need to do a state if the collection thread. That Stingray is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KP-99

Thanks for all the postive comments!

Today, my beloved Sinn chronograph arrived back from service.

Sinn chronograph with Excelsior Park 40-68

















Have a nice day!
Regards,
Peter


----------



## theblotted

badbackdan said:


> These (along with the Croton versions) are pretty easy to find and they have a great look and size IMO. This one came with the bracelet, which is pretty rare. Valjoux 23 inside.
> 
> View attachment 9661602
> 
> View attachment 9661594


Wow what a find&#8230; esp that bracelet!


----------



## theblotted

badbackdan said:


> These (along with the Croton versions) are pretty easy to find and they have a great look and size IMO. This one came with the bracelet, which is pretty rare. Valjoux 23 inside.
> 
> View attachment 9661602
> 
> View attachment 9661594


Wow what a find&#8230; esp that bracelet!


----------



## theblotted

"Fast" engines&#8230;


----------



## blowfish89

theblotted said:


> "Fast" engines&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 9695954


Pure sex.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

One of those in a condition such as that one is in is simply unbeatable.....!!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Navy Sailor

This page has some pure gold on it.


----------



## COYI

This piece is from the late '60s I think as the case back says 'waterproof'


----------



## watchdaddy1

Non chronograph today but Vintage non the less
Seiko 6119-8450



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Morning Gentleman..

Vintage Tradition Stellaris Chronograph on new Rally shoes from Giuliano (the nearest straps to the old corfam which used to grace the old Heuers)





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Charilaos

Chronographe Suisse with Landeron movement


----------



## Dan S

A recent arrival. Breitling ref. 765 (Premier), ca. 1967. Venus 178 inside. Found on Etsy.


----------



## blowfish89

badbackdan said:


> A recent arrival. Breitling ref. 765 (Premier), ca. 1967. Venus 178 inside. Found on Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 9717354


Very nice find


----------



## humphrj

My Father's. It will be back from a full service in a few days.


----------



## augustusmears

Latest addition to the collection - Titus, 18k, lovely original condition, sorry for the poor photo.


----------



## jurgensonovic

Aurore Luxe cal 7734










macro shot


----------



## tinitini




----------



## aero-engineer

I am a big fan of vintage choronos


----------



## tinitini




----------



## v8chrono

Orco 7765


----------



## jurgensonovic

Alpina Startimer Seastrong cal 1340 (fresh from case refinishing)


----------



## WatchNut22

The real 007!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

jurgensonovic said:


> Alpina Startimer Seastrong cal 1340 (fresh from case refinishing)


nice. Would you mind sharing from where you got the case refinishing done

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jurgensonovic

watchdaddy1 said:


> nice. Would you mind sharing from where you got the case refinishing done
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


There is one and really talented and skilful watchmaker in Croatia where I send all my watches for repair and restauration. Here is his FB profile:

https://www.facebook.com/Urar-Ko%C4%8Di%C5%A1-390320717842397/


----------



## watchdaddy1

jurgensonovic said:


> There is one and really talented and skilful watchmaker in Croatia where I send all my watches for repair and restauration. Here is his FB profile:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Urar-Ko%C4%8Di%C5%A1-390320717842397/


Thank You


----------



## Jigga4040

This is my rare Tissot PR516 Chrono with Lemania 873 movement same as in Omega Speedmaster Pro...its in mint condition as recently found and was completely untouched!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## KP-99

Rare Sinn (produced by Excelsior Park/Gallet) with 37mm stainless steel case and Excelsior Park 40-68
Helmut Sinn has had good personal contacts to Excelsior Park and Gallet and has bought some cases and movements.
There are only under 100 Sinn with this case and movement (case is the same as the Gallet Multichron 12, with the "H" under one lug):

























Best regards,
Peter


----------



## Tony C.

jurgensonovic said:


> Alpina Startimer Seastrong cal 1340 (fresh from case refinishing)


Whoever did that refinishing appears to have done an _excellent_ job!


----------



## laikrodukas

agreed, they knew what they were doing


----------



## jurgensonovic

Tony C. said:


> Whoever did that refinishing appears to have done an _excellent_ job!


Several posts above is link to FB profile with tons of pics before/after refinishing. Since you are from EU, sending a watch for service/refinishing would be simple, if you have a watch in need of restoration.


----------



## mooieklokjes

My only chronograph at the moment, Omega Deville chronograph with cal.860.


----------



## mooieklokjes

My only chronograph at the moment, Omega Deville chronograph with cal.860.


----------



## Jigga4040

Peter that strap is way too dope..and the watch ofcoz!!


----------



## Derekthebeard

My 69' Omega Speedmaster Mark II


----------



## Buddman

British Military Hamilton 1974.


----------



## longlifegoods

KP-99 said:


> Rare Sinn (produced by Excelsior Park/Gallet) with 37mm stainless steel case and Excelsior Park 40-68
> Helmut Sinn has had good personal contacts to Excelsior Park and Gallet and had bought some cases and movements.
> There are only under 100 Sinn with this case and movement (case is the same as the Gallet Multichron 12, with the "H" under one lug):
> 
> View attachment 9930594
> 
> 
> View attachment 9930602
> 
> 
> View attachment 9930610
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Peter


Wow, that's some gorgeous watch. Great condition, too


----------



## longlifegoods

Crispy crisp minty. Also, nice strap mate.


----------



## Molliedooker

A lot of salty history between me and the Aquastar (Lemania 1345)


----------



## KP-99

Thanks!

I have bought the watch from first owner.
The first owner was a pilot (hobbyist).
He made his pilot license 1972 and bought his first good watch.
He has worn it 2-3 years and loved it.
After 3 or 4 years, he lost a cap of the pusher and he puts it away in the desk.
After 30 years, he found it and decided to let the watch repair.
He went into a Sinn store and asked for a service.
The people in the shop told him, that Sinn can not repair this kind of movement (but a repair was not necessary, he lost only the cap of the pusher!).
They told him, he should throw away this watch or sell it for 20 euros.
And that is, what he did.

I bought it for 20 euros and was very surprised about this nice little piece.
In the moment of buying, i did not know, what movement was used in this watch.
But as I opened the case, I saw a nice Excelsior Park 40-68.
I knew it from my Gallet watch, it is a well build, pretty column wheel movement.
A friend of mine (collector of vintage Sinn chronographs) told me, that Helmut Sinn has sold a high two-digit amount of watches with this movement (some gold plated, only a few with stainless steel case).
His informations are directly from Helmut Sinn.
The collector told me, that the case was also used for the Gallet multichron chronographs and that it should have a "H" under one lug.
Before this information, I have not seen this sign. ;-)

I have sent this watch to my watchmaker and he told me, that he only has to service the movement.
Thats what he did and now, the watch is in real good original condition.

After the service, i have sent the former (and first) owner pictures and a middle three-digit amount of euros, because the watch (movement) was not faulty.
The seller has done well to go to the next Sinn service and ask them, what to do with this watch.
But he has received a wrong answer (the watch has no value), so that is not his fault.
That is the reason, why I sent him later additional money.

I love this watch, nice, sporty, rare and kind of noble.


----------



## longlifegoods

KP-99 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have bought the watch from first owner.
> The first owner was a pilot (hobbyist).
> He made his pilot license 1972 and bought his first good watch.
> He has worn it 2-3 years and loved it.
> After 3 or 4 years, he lost a cap of the pusher and he puts it away in the desk.
> After 30 years, he found it and decided to let the watch repair.
> He went into a Sinn store and asked for a service.
> The people in the shop told him, that Sinn can not repair this kind of movement (but a repair was not necessary, he lost only the cap of the pusher!).
> They told him, he should throw away this watch or sell it for 20 euros.
> And that is, what he did.
> 
> I bought it for 20 euros and was very surprised about this nice little piece.
> In the moment of buying, i did not know, what movement was used in this watch.
> But as I opened the case, I saw a nice Excelsior Park 40-68.
> I knew it from my Gallet watch, it is a well build, pretty column wheel movement.
> A friend of mine (collector of vintage Sinn chronographs) told me, that Helmut Sinn has sold a high two-digit amount of watches with this movement (some gold plated, only a few with stainless steel case).
> His informations are directly from Helmut Sinn.
> The collector told me, that the case was also used for the Gallet multichron chronographs and that it should have a "H" under one lug.
> Before this information, I have not seen this sign. ;-)
> 
> I have sent this watch to my watchmaker and he told me, that he only has to service the movement.
> Thats what he did and now, the watch is in real good original condition.
> 
> After the service, i have sent the former (and first) owner pictures and a middle three-digit amount of euros, because the watch (movement) was not faulty.
> The seller has done well to go to the next Sinn service and ask them, what to do with this watch.
> But he has received a wrong answer (the watch has no value), so that is not his fault.
> That is the reason, why I sent him later additional money.
> 
> I love this watch, nice, sporty, rare and kind of noble.


WOW! 3 digit amount for that watch?? I'm willing to quadruple your money right now 

I think that watch is incredibly beautiful. Everything (the size, the condition, the design and the movement) about it is just perfect.

Also, you are a really good man for sending him additional money.


----------



## KP-99

I have to tell you, that i did not know the seller before the deal.
He lives at the other end of germany.
He offered the watch for 20 Euro on the bay and was very surprised to get an additional amount of money later.
And he has pleasure in seeing his old watch in such good condition (after the service).


----------



## WatchNut22

My vintage Sinn 142 next to my new Zodiac Valjoux 7750.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

: the exotic witt is by far the best


----------



## Sheldon John Clark James

some beautied in here. Does anyone have any wittnauers in their collection ?


----------



## Liizio

This rather pretty Landeron based Capt just arrived. Sorry about the funky orange strap, I had no other 18mm ones at hand.


----------



## theblotted

Silver sterling...


----------



## watchdaddy1

Vintage Vulcain on Jankoxxx shoes. Have a great weekend guys.



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jaspert

A few I picked up this year.








And probably my favourite chronograph in my current collection.


----------



## watchdaddy1

jtbr said:


> A few I picked up this year.
> View attachment 10034554
> 
> 
> And probably my favourite chronograph in my current collection.
> View attachment 10034562


all nice  Love the Top Time

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## boomguy57

My Tissot Seastar Navigator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

Aquastar Regate circa.1975 using the Lemania 1345 auto movt.


----------



## hotsauz

Arnex chrono diver from late 60's. Latest pickup.


----------



## ninzeo

BWC panda.


----------



## aero-engineer

at 37000 feet


----------



## cpl

Not sure if I've posted these before

Tissot Seastar Navigator from the 70's









Seiko 6139-6009 from '69









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverwind2712

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## blurred

Not sure if this classifies as vintage?
Late 90's Lorenz chrono-sub with a Lemania 5100.

Lonnnng exposure captures some normally invisible faded lume!!!


----------



## ninzeo

blurred said:


> Not sure if this classifies as vintage?
> Late 90's Lorenz chrono-sub with a Lemania 5100.
> 
> Lonnnng exposure captures some normally invisible faded lume!!!


Nice! I need to source one of those "Lorenz" automatics. It is my second name!

What's the size of yours?


----------



## blurred

ninzeo said:


> Nice! I need to source one of those "Lorenz" automatics. It is my second name!
> 
> What's the size of yours?


You definitely need to find one then!

It is 40mm I believe. It wears very well, I actually have been wearing it as my daily office "beater" for the past year or so!!!


----------



## aero-engineer

Gallet vs Lemania. Who win?


----------



## laikrodukas

How many different watches were combined into this gallet?


----------



## river rat

Just back from service and this watch almost keeps perfect time. This CWC was issued to the RAF in 1981.


----------



## Danny4

@aero-engineer

Can you please send them to me so i can wear them for a month and then decide which one i think wins? 

Great watches!


----------



## Vintage is Better




----------



## aero-engineer

laikrodukas said:


> How many different watches were combined into this gallet?


If you have more information about this Gallet please share.


----------



## watchdaddy1

just back from service & NOS pushers

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## pilotswatch

Very early Heuer chronograph 1916


----------



## Buddman

Early 1970s Breitling 815 "Long Playing"


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

Absolutely in love with this Jumbo (39mm) Rose Gold 777.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

50's Clebar Big Eye Chrono




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tinitini




----------



## internet.interface

This is the 1970s Seiko 6138 John Player Special


----------



## watchdaddy1

Vintage Zodiac



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tinitini




----------



## fiskadoro

Arctos Valjoux 7734 chronograph - definitely riffing off the Breitling Datora!


----------



## primabaleron

Ref. 8225 cal. L538 (30CH)


----------



## watchdaddy1

How bout' some Tropical love for the rest of the day.

Vintage Vantage on JankoXXX shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## alvinc8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini




----------



## JonS1967

fiskadoro said:


> Arctos Valjoux 7734 chronograph - definitely riffing off the Breitling Datora!
> 
> View attachment 10417306


Super hot! Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

alvinc8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two gorgeous pieces! I'm jealous 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinitini




----------



## tinitini




----------



## aero-engineer

There is my INGENIEUR Chronographe Suisse by Ollech and Wajs with Valjoux 7733 inside.


----------



## tinitini




----------



## aero-engineer

Pierre Vallee Chronomaster Aviator Sea Diver by Croton (Nivada Grenchen)!


----------



## aero-engineer

Bulova Marine Star


----------



## jurgensonovic

Alpina Startimer


----------



## watchdaddy1

Clebar Big Eye



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## timetostart

tinitini said:


>


A very handsome Hamilton. I'm not familiar with this reference - may I ask what it is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo




----------



## Danny4




----------



## rrchmnn

What a beauty - excellent strap/watch combo.


----------



## rrchmnn

Looks like you've been busy! Great collection. Where do you get the straps? They're perfect!


----------



## blowfish89

aero-engineer said:


> Bulova Marine Star


Wow this has a lot of the Breguet Type XX / Sinn 103 that I absolutely love. What movement does it have and which year ?


----------



## aero-engineer

There is Valjoux 7731 inside. Concerning the year I am not quite sure, but could be from 1979 or so. A bit more information you can find here, it is a great post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f27/cairelli-variations-543599.html. You can find few more models looks similar: Zenith A.Cairelli and Excelsior Park Monte Carlo. Also you can check over the web for Universal Geneve A.Cairelli and for white faced Excelsior Park Monte Carlo and Bulova Marine Star with Valjoux 7740 and black faced Bulova Marine Star with Valjoux 72.


----------



## loqv75

Was a pretty good size 38mm excluding the crown sold a few months ago


----------



## loqv75

The size of this one was quite good as well 36mm exc the crown


----------



## simplymod

Buddman said:


> Early 1970s Breitling 815 "Long Playing"
> 
> View attachment 10269130


Beautiful watch!!


----------



## kulayeb

1947 Lemania (32mm)


----------



## GMH Watches

Not the best photo (and please excuse the rotation). '70s Dugena 7733


----------



## GMH Watches

Sorry, not sure why that posted other photos. That's a 1971 (birth year) SMP with it, currently in for service.


----------



## v8chrono

Avelia 7734


----------



## aero-engineer

Bulova


----------



## aero-engineer

Jules Jurgensen


----------



## KP-99

Urech Chronograph:

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## komiks92

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alruts

Hi, just got this as a gift from the daughter of the original owner. As you can see it says Baume&Mercier on the dial and it's a unsigned Landeron X48 movement. Have no idea about age, she told me she remembered him wearing it as a little girl, but that's it. She is 74 now, so should mean late 40's/early 50's. Casing is basemetal. tried to find some info about it, but so far little substantial has materialized. Anybody seen one like it or know anything?


----------



## Dan S

My first Eberhard and my first gold chronograph. It has some condition issues, but the only one that really bothers me is the stubby minute hand that somebody installed. Perhaps someday I'll try to find hands that are a better fit. But at least the hands are the right color and shape, and overall the watch has a lot going for it. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mrod1108

A nice Memosail Skipper


----------



## AVC0002




----------



## Dan S

Somebody is unclear on the concept of "chronograph".

Edit: This comment referred to a post with four pictures of non-chronograph dive watches. That post was apparently removed by a moderator.


----------



## ninzeo

4 attempts though...too bad 

Mine is currently for sale


----------



## laikrodukas

badbackdan said:


> Somebody is unclear on the concept of "chronograph".


Same for Sales corner


----------



## mrod1108

Memosail Chrono advertisement.


----------



## eljay

Edit: whoops


----------



## Dan S

eljay said:


> A regatta timer is just a specialised chronograph


The post I was referring to has apparently been removed by the moderator. Somebody posted photos of four dive watches that were not chronographs.

Now my comment looks very strange with the missing post since it looks like I was referring to the regatta timer. I don't know why the moderators do this.


----------



## eljay

badbackdan said:


> The post I was referring to has apparently been removed by the moderator. Somebody posted photos of four dive watches that were not chronographs.
> 
> Now my comment looks very strange with the missing post since it looks like I was referring to the regatta timer. I don't know why the moderators do this.


Oh I see, no worries then!

With any luck this whole embarrassing episode will now be removed


----------



## aero-engineer

Heuer, Bulova and Lemania


----------



## Manuyota

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

aero-engineer said:


> Heuer, Bulova and Lemania


Awesome! I'm on a hunt for one of those Bulova's. No luck so far; should you contemplate selling yours, let me know 

Are you considering getting an original Cairelli and EP too?


----------



## mellowturtle

Had to let this one go a few months ago.


----------



## silverghost1907




----------



## watchdaddy1

Dueling Clebar's today or double dog'n it I should say



& some new Green shoes from BuzzardBrainLeatherWorks


----------



## komiks92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bane01

Hi, I'm new to this thread. I recently acquired this 70's Bohle vintage chrono. It's run by Valjoux 7734 movement, was completely restored and serviced. I adore this 70's vibe. Would be interested to find something on the brand though.


----------



## fiskadoro

Waltham Valjoux 7736


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

Damn what's not to love about that domed plexi.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crt43

Breitling Chronomat ref 769

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

The panda dial valjoux Hamilton's look awesome, any one have one?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

These 2 calling my name today. 
Clebar 










Tradition Stellaris










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ForSam

Not 100% sure if this is an early Duby or the 90's version.
Looks to be in to good a condition, although it has the early strap, and steel back.


----------



## crhempel




----------



## James A

ForSam said:


> Not 100% sure if this is an early Duby or the 90's version.
> Looks to be in to good a condition, although it has the early strap, and steel back.
> 
> View attachment 11206634


Well the movement is vintage









1990 is 27 years ago so time is marching on. Hard to tell between the 90's an 50's model as I believe the 90's versions used NOS dials and cases. Nevertheless the are interesting pieces. Thanks for showing.

Regards,


----------



## kazrich




----------



## internet.interface

a lovely Gallet. I offer adotpion services.


----------



## hotsauz

watchdaddy1 said:


> These 2 calling my name today.
> Clebar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tradition Stellaris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Nice pandas. I am jealous.


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

Ollech & Wajs Tool Watch Party.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlim4evah

Waltham Pocket out of case - courtesy photo from Geneva Watch Repair - Waltham Pocket Watch Repair







Not exactly chronograph, but wasn't sure where else to post this photo.


----------



## laikrodukas

There is a Sales corner for posts like this


----------



## FadiAw




----------



## Horological_Dino

James A said:


> Well the movement is vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1990 is 27 years ago so time is marching on. Hard to tell between the 90's an 50's model as I believe the 90's versions used NOS dials and cases. Nevertheless the are interesting pieces. Thanks for showing.
> 
> Regards,


I was told the 90s pieces came with a see through caseback. But I am not 100% sure either. Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Wakmann





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Danny4




----------



## fiskadoro

Duval "rally style" chronograph


----------



## redzebra

My first post in this thread with the Delbana.
Hope to have more in the future as I seem to have caught the vintage bug.
I viewed this thread from page 1 to this point and must say I saw some fabulous chronos here...thanks and keep'em com'in guys.


----------



## Sdasurrey

40s Maxor chronograph, on the slightly smaller side for my vintage chronograph collection, because there are a lot of 39 MM eberhards, this ends up on the small side in my collection .... i don't normally post here because I don't like double posting, and WRUW tends to take priority .... but cheers .... what I REALLY like about this watch are the Roman numerals which aren't very common in the 20s-40s chrono era, as IMHO Breguet numerals were more common until non-numeral symbols became ('generalising..') more common .... cheers, SDA

PS EDIT - sorry to all who read the Edit/English mistakes in earlier versions of this post - it's amazing how you re-read something and see how many mistakes you made furiously typing away the first time .... Mea culpa ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajsthe3

Good ol' 73653


----------



## hotsauz

Triple date today.


----------



## internet.interface

I have been jonesing for a triple date chrono for a while and the Wakmann is on the list, but it has been hard to find a good one. They all have incorrect hands, repainted dials, or wrong crowns or casebacks. Nice watch! PM me when you get bored with it, please !


----------



## Manuyota

hotsauz said:


> Triple date today.


Absolutely majestic, you have a beautiful piece right there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

internet.interface said:


> I have been jonesing for a triple date chrono for a while and the Wakmann is on the list, but it has been hard to find a good one. They all have incorrect hands, repainted dials, or wrong crowns or casebacks. Nice watch! PM me when you get bored with it, please !


I know it's not easy. Mine isn't perfect: minute hand and hour hand obviously from different watch as they have different color patina. But they are correct for this model. Crown is replacement as the original crown had a two piece construction and very easy to get lost during service back in the days. 6 oclock sub sec hand looked to be "burnt" and the paint looks to be flaking a bit if you look close enough. Caseback was also polished quite hard and can barely read the etching. But all in all I got this for a bargain and i am on the lookout to replace the above mentioned. I know it's not easy but it's also the fun that we enjoy the vintage pieces no?

Cheers!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Danny4 said:


>


damn nice, stellar condition  

wish mine was looking that good



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Zodiac again



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## pamaro

Revista, chronographe suisse. 20atm waterproof


----------



## Henry.P

This thread is very dangerous for my productivity


----------



## Ticonderoga

Henry.P said:


> This thread is very dangerous for my productivity


very dangerous for my wallet...


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## redzebra

Delbana chrono-diver


----------



## FreddyNorton

Been cleaning through my collection and finally sold enough watches I dont wear often enough to buy a chronograph! This was bought for 150 dollars and was FULL of WD-40 when I got it but I carefully got it cleaned up and running and it is now my best watch!


----------



## crt43

Seiko 6138-3002

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stigmata

These are nice! Bought from a fellow wus now a friend!

Sent from my Z2131 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

Stigmata said:


> These are nice! Bought from a fellow wus now a friend!
> 
> Sent from my Z2131 using Tapatalk


Congrats. That's a keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

Warming up my winter morning with coffee and a Military Issued Chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stigmata

GreatSouthernTime said:


> Warming up my winter morning with coffee and a Military Issued Chrono.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love these military style o&w

Sent from my Z2131 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

Stigmata said:


> Love these military style o&w
> 
> Sent from my Z2131 using Tapatalk


That's a lemania mate. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stigmata

Oh i see the assymetric case now 
Beautiful Australian royal navy edition



Sent from my Z2131 using Tapatalk


----------



## slique

GreatSouthernTime said:


> Warming up my winter morning with coffee and a Military Issued Chrono.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a keeper! Love the Lemania chronos, especially the mono pushers!


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

Steel on Steel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface

lovely single pusher Lemania chrono and the O&W is even better. It totally works with the steel bracelet. With the reflective steel bezel...it has a unique monochromatic look. The regatta timer is a nice contrast.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## simplymod

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Remains one of my all time favorite dial designs. Lovely!!


----------



## KP-99

Three different watches, three different sizes, but all the same movements...(Excelsior Park 40-68)

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

RN and RAN issued Lemania Monopusher. Stunning!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

internet.interface said:


> lovely single pusher Lemania chrono and the O&W is even better. It totally works with the steel bracelet. With the reflective steel bezel...it has a unique monochromatic look. The regatta timer is a nice contrast.


How about this O&W regatta?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny4

I also like regatta watches!


----------



## WatchNut22

An oldie by a goodie.

Humbly Conquering the World One Watch at a Time!

Horologically Yours, Rick


----------



## GreatSouthernTime

Morning dilemmas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## kazrich

GreatSouthernTime said:


> Morning dilemmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your Enicar Super Jet might be a chronometer but not a chronograph - but looking good.


----------



## hotsauz

Decided on the Zodiac today.


----------



## franco60

You asked for it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QWatchQ

Can you help me by identifying this chronograph movement?

I'm thinking pre WWII

45min counter


----------



## QWatchQ

wearing this today


----------



## Dan S

Not at my computer at the moment but I'll guess Venus 175.


----------



## QWatchQ

If a Venus 175, coincidence I'm wearing a Venus 150.


----------



## KP-99

My Excelsior Park from 1944 with inhouse EP 4 movement:

















Best regards,
Peter


----------



## internet.interface

It is a chrono, but a funny one....


----------



## JP71624

1941 Bulova (13AH/modified Valjoux 23)









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

Got myself a Gigandet Wakmann big eyes triple date, radium dial, valjoux 723. Loving it.


----------



## Buddman




----------



## hotsauz

Wakmann follows Gigandet. I am in love with these triple dates.


----------



## Manuyota

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra




----------



## komiks92

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

Tissot for today.


----------



## LeCorb

Zodiac Sea Wolf Chronograph & Zodiac Sea-Chron, both equipped with a beautiful V726


----------



## steveg80

She just arrived today, lovely patina










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

This has quickly become my favorite over the last couple days.


----------



## jimdon5822

Yet another obscure Watch company Chronograph. This one by Semca.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyjacknl

2110


----------



## gafi

Sent from my Z2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmistr

My two most recent pickups. A '40s Tissot and '60s Favre Leuba.


----------



## Stigmata

Gallet multichron 12 EP 40 movement









Sent from my Z2131 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

hotsauz said:


> Tissot for today.


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

Lemania ch27


----------



## hotsauz

Arnex skindiver


----------



## fiskadoro

Astral Chronograph


----------



## aero-engineer

Lemania 817, Heuer 1550SG, Breitling 817 and Bulova Marine Star


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## BrandonH79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton

Telda with Venus movement. 35mm steel case.


----------



## NJWatcher

Just ID'd this handed-down chronohraph thanks to guys on this forum. Tourneau Datofix.


----------



## ninzeo

aero-engineer said:


> Lemania 817, Heuer 1550SG, Breitling 817 and Bulova Marine Star


That's just unfair! Awesome!

I truly hope i come across that Bulova some time. So far haven't been able to track one down...

Sure you don't want to sell?


----------



## watchdaddy1

Big Eye 50's Clebar Military/Medical chrono



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

Big subs today too!


----------



## hotsauz

Black and silver.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## KP-99

Another new watch in my collection:

Minerva chronograph (end of 30s, I think) with fix lugs, column wheel movement (valjoux 22?), stainless steel case (36mm) and tropical dial.

Found three days ago in such condition:









I have only polished the crystal and have spend her a leather for fix lugs:









The 80 years old watch works good and all functions are o.k.
I have measured a amplitude of 285° with correct lift angle......
But, at the end of the year, I will spend her a service, I think....

Movement:









After that, I have put the watch on a nato:

















Chronographs of the 30s/40s are not my collection area, but I wanted to show the watch to you.

Best regards,
Peter


----------



## hotsauz

Put the Movado on a BoR. I think not bad.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## internet.interface

Ollech and Wajs yachting chrono, first Swiss company to do catalog mail order to USA. 
Popular with servicemen in the late 1960s


----------



## hotsauz

New watch day with the 60s Gallet MultiChron with EP 40-68 ticking inside.


----------



## franco60

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

60s Favre-Leuba, radium dial, Valjoux 23.


----------



## DMCBanshee

Andowatch Vintage Chronograph Diver with Landeron 248 under the hood


----------



## djlotto

Zenith


----------



## FBMJ

Technos Valjoux 7734


----------



## LOT

Enroute.


----------



## Stigmata

An EP with the in-house EP4 movement from the mid 40s


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## JP71624

'77 Seiko









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolex6022

Early 50's "Solid" 18k Rose Gold Egona powered by a Landeron 48. Crisp reset and clean functioning. One of my favorite watches in my weekly rotation.


----------



## QWatchQ

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ internet.interface: ah, thank you - that one. Hmm, no. Not exactly my cup of tea, I must admit. I like black and gold, but to my eyes it doesn't look too good in a big steel case.
> 
> And now for something completely different:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonidas Chronograph, cal. Valjoux 22
> 
> Leonidas once was a great name in the watch industry. Early on, they focused on wristwatch chronographs and became one of the greatest competitors to Heuer. In 1964, when Chronographs fell from favour with the public, Heuer and Leonidas merged. The combined name 'Heuer-Leonidas' remained for several years on the dials, before it began to vanish in the 1970s. When TAG-group acquired Heuer in 1985, the 'Leonidas' name was removed from the company name, too.
> 
> This watch hails from the mid-to-late 1930s, though, when a chronograph was THE best watch to fit a sportsman. I take it, it has seen quite some life in its youth, but it has aged in dignity.
> 
> Best
> Andreas


My Leonidas with what I think is a Venus 170, circa 1939. With plumb colored hands and all functions working properly and accurately.

Please correct me if I am wrong about the movement.


----------



## crt43

The watch that started it all for me: Breitling Jupiter Pilot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

Removed!


----------



## Dan S

hotsauz said:


> Bulova Snorkel 666 ft.


Not a chronograph, but a very nice vintage diver. I wonder if there is a vintage diver watch thread buried somewhere in the forum. It would be nice to resurrect it. I'm pretty sure there is a military watch thread.


----------



## hotsauz

badbackdan said:


> Not a chronograph, but a very nice vintage diver. I wonder if there is a vintage diver watch thread buried somewhere in the forum. It would be nice to resurrect it. I'm pretty sure there is a military watch thread.


Oops, darn it wrong thread. Was meant to post to WRUW OCT 2017. Will remove and sorry about that. Lol.


----------



## thoth

Not a Yugoslavian or eastern block mock up.....


----------



## Stigmata

QWatchQ said:


> My Leonidas with what I think is a Venus 170, circa 1939. With plumb colored hands and all functions working properly and accurately.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong about the movement.


Lovely


----------



## dwilliams851

67 Speedy








Lemania 38mm with slightly ratty dial








Orfina chrono








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

Gallet gets new shoes.


----------



## crt43

New leather NATO for the Chronomat.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## river rat




----------



## VESPASIAN




----------



## jurgensonovic

Seiko cal. 7017 flyback chrono and 3x cal. 6139 chrono


----------



## laikrodukas

jurgensonovic said:


> Seiko cal. 7017 flyback chrono and 3x cal. 6139 chrono


Nice crew!


----------



## redzebra




----------



## Bane01

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Fireflame11

Exactus


----------



## Dan S

Fireflame11 said:


> Exactus


Welcome to F11. FYI, a chronograph is a watch with a stop-watch function.


----------



## hotsauz

We need some heat in this thread. C Mon guys. 
EP in solid gold for today.


----------



## hotsauz

1940s Colomby in rose gold made by Breitling for today.


----------



## dwilliams851

Orfina chrono with a Landeron 149 inside.










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

Current collection of vintage chronographs. All Landeron inside, 2 48s, one 51.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

Venus 170 chronograph. Signed Buttes Watch Co on the bridge. Bronze hands, 19mm lug, large oversized case









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

Current selection of hand wind chronographs. The HKED63 is trying to sneak in between the vintage ones









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogdog75

LIP w/ Valjoux 7734


----------



## Trigger Happy

Here are my two vintage chronos. Both were bought as wrecks and heavily modded since. Landeron 48 in the first, 248 (IIRC) in the second.


----------



## thoth

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

Trigger Happy said:


> Here are my two vintage chronos. Both were bought as wrecks and heavily modded since. Landeron 48 in the first, 248 (IIRC) in the second.


Did you refinish the cases? They look like they are in a outstanding condition


----------



## Trigger Happy

Disguise said:


> Did you refinish the cases? They look like they are in a outstanding condition


Yes, I had the first one's case replated, the second one just needed a good session with Cape Cod.


----------



## Disguise

Trigger Happy said:


> Yes, I had the first one's case replated, the second one just needed a good session with Cape Cod.


How much did replating set you back, if I may ask? I have 2 chronographs that are mechanically in good shape, but the case has lost most of its plating. Wondering if I should just sell them in the current state, or give them some love and keep them around


----------



## Trigger Happy

Disguise said:


> How much did replating set you back, if I may ask? I have 2 chronographs that are mechanically in good shape, but the case has lost most of its plating. Wondering if I should just sell them in the current state, or give them some love and keep them around


I paid STG£66 incl P&P to get it done from a place in the UK called http://easyelectroplating.co.uk/
This was about 12 months ago.
They did the disassembly and reassembly of the watch too....saved me the hassle.


----------



## Disguise

Trigger Happy said:


> I paid STG£66 incl P&P to get it done from a place in the UK called http://easyelectroplating.co.uk/
> This was about 12 months ago.
> They did the disassembly and reassembly of the watch too....saved me the hassle.


Oh, much more affordable than I thought it'd be. Might give a go too then! Thanks for the information


----------



## atdegs

1970s Hamilton Chrono-Diver. On its way back from my watchmaker with a NOS crystal, new mainspring, and various other broken parts replaced in its Valjoux 7733.


----------



## Disguise

Sturmanskie 3133









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Disguise

Current Chronograph collection. A HKED 1963, a Venus 170 from BWC, Poljot 3133 Sturmanskie, Poljot 3133, BWC Valjoux 773, Sportex (Leonidas/Heuer) Landeron, Poljot 3133 lim. Edition









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Sartajsajid

I'm not sure if I can post this here but can anyone help me here to get a landeron 248 case? I'd be glad. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

My Formida chrono from the 1940s I believe.


----------



## RobW

A mid-1950s Pierre Jacquard.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Something you don't see every day 40mm diameter Election Valjoux 22 Chrono


----------



## Disguise

Current Chronograph collection

Left to Right: LIP/Breitling Top Time, Poljot 3133, Lucian Piccard Landeron 189, Sturmanskie 3133, Helbros Venus 170, Lapanouse Endura, Breitling Ref 788, Wancher Seagull ST1903









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## augustusmears

This Exactus arrived this week - looks immaculate at first inspection, so much so that I'm wondering whether it's a replacement dial???

edit - on second thoughts, and having just had a look at the dial under magnification, I suspect that the dial has had the numerals on the scale partially repainted. Same for the Cauny below.

18k Exactus, the Cauny is plated.


----------



## augustusmears

And another I bought recently, also in nice nick........


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## georges zaslavsky

Both are great,what movements inside?


----------



## Disguise

Breitling Ref. 788 with Tourneau dial and hands. Tourneau imported Breitlings for the US market, and frequently redialed them to sell them under their own name. The caseback however still has the original Breitling Ref codes on it, and a Venus 152 inside, just like the ref. 788









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

I've got a bunch of Seiko chronographs, but I'll focus on two that I really like here.

First is a Hamilton Chronograph G from ~1974-76. This is an exact replacement of the watch my parents gave me for high school graduation in 1977. Unfortunately, it was stolen a couple of years later and I never could remember exactly what the watch was as I wasn't a watch geek back then. Luckily, I found a picture of me wearing the watch and I was able to figure out the model and found this a year or so ago. It's in great shape and I think it may have been part of a group of NOS watches that were released into the wild around 5-10 years ago. Valjoux 7736 running great.

P4020001 by Russ, on Flickr

P4020010 by Russ, on Flickr

P4020006 by Russ, on Flickr

HC-3 by Russ, on Flickr

Next is a Seiko 6139-6010 with a serial number showing production in February 1969, which makes this one of the earliest automatic chronographs made. The original bracelet has some serious corrosion issues so I wear it on a rally strap. Still, this one is one of my jewels. Leave it to Seiko to make arguably the first auto chronograph and then put it into their entry-level "Seiko 5" line up.

Feb6139-1 by Russ, on Flickr

Feb6139-3 by Russ, on Flickr

Feb6139-2 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## Marly




----------



## Marly

I'll eventually figure out how to post photos properly


----------



## Dan S

Marly said:


> I'll eventually figure out how to post photos properly


Hey, you got them posted, and it's an actual vintage chronograph. All in all, not a bad start.


----------



## Krogerfoot

Marly said:


> I'll eventually figure out how to post photos properly


I've had luck with reducing them in size to about 2160 or 1080 pixels along the longest side. They still look good on screen and don't wind up upside down.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## shine0727

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## aero-engineer

Omega Seamaster 145.0023, my favorite watch at the moment


----------



## kinaed

Auguste Raymond:






















-k


----------



## Dan S

kinaed said:


> Auguste Raymond:
> 
> View attachment 13332603
> 
> 
> -k


Perhaps the nicest Valjoux 23 I have seen.


----------



## kinaed

Zenith 146DP:








-k


----------



## kinaed

Some rarified 1MWf/Poljot 3017's, including first year of production (1959) #00374:






















-k


----------



## kinaed

Pierce 134's:








-k


----------



## kinaed

Soviet Air Force and Navy chronographs:















Non-mil:















Found a bunch more of these 3017's:








-k


----------



## manofrolex

Nivada Aviator w Val 23


----------



## Pashenri

Mid to late 70s.........


----------



## imanuel120

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icode

Oops sorry Helbros Chronograph


----------



## dwilliams851




----------



## mnf67

70s BWC manual wind-


----------



## yankeexpress

This all original 7a28 will be 40 years old next year. I bought it new at the PX in Guam in 1979.










This restored 6139-6002 is 45 years old.


----------



## franco60

Seiko Bullhead.








Omega Speedmaster Racing Dial MK II.








1972 Hamilton Big Eye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

kinaed said:


> Zenith 146DP:
> View attachment 13332773
> 
> 
> -k


Wow! Stunning!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golferkid61

I, unfortunately, do not own a vintage chronograph. But one of my grails is a Zenith pilot chronograph made for the Italian air force. If anyone owns one, would you mind posting a picture of it? Because they are just wonderful looking watches!


----------



## djhiram

I'll play.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## aero-engineer

Darth Vader. Surprisingly, very comfortable to wear. So brutal and so cool!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

One that came back from overhaul, a clone of the Ollech & Wajs Astrochron, Haste Carribean De Luxe and Jenny Sealab diving chrono powered by the valjoux 72, the Britscar diving chrono Ref 2003


----------



## NuttySlack

My favourite vintage chronograph - Poljot 3133, early 1980s









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Albionzo

Here is my Dulfi Chronograph watch. Not a well known brand but a beautiful piece none the less.


----------



## James A

Three Amigos









Regards,


----------



## Blue Note

1955 UG Compax


----------



## thbeck

Helbros Invincible


----------



## thbeck

New arrival.


----------



## chosenhandle

my new baby: *Lemania 15TL*
fresh from an overhaul and ready to go another 75 years!


----------



## OhDark30

chosenhandle said:


> my new baby: *Lemania 15TL*
> View attachment 13469933


Love those 2s!


----------



## catspispenguins

Valjoux 92








They say same movement was used in a few heuers.


----------



## catspispenguins

Breitling ref 1450


----------



## thbeck

Wakmann Triple Date Chronograph (valjoux 72C)


----------



## thbeck

This nice LeJour Valjoux 72 Panda Dial for today. Love it.


----------



## catspispenguins

Vintage Pierce Chrono


----------



## catspispenguins

Don't know if this is considered vintage yet. Tutima Mil Chrono Lemania 5100.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## OhDark30

catspispenguins said:


> View attachment 13534357
> 
> 
> Vintage Pierce Chrono



Maybe try the original picture, without the filter?


----------



## thbeck

Helbros Invincible


----------



## rickhufnagel7

Oh my.... That helbros... It's purdy..... 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tirete

Wearing today:


----------



## manofrolex

James A said:


> Three Amigos
> 
> View attachment 13459681
> 
> 
> Regards,





















This one is 1970 so older than me and ticking away perfectly well


----------



## thbeck

This 80s Autavia was from yesterday...


----------



## Old Navman

The base caliber was first developed by Albert Piguet of Lemania and Jaques Reymond of Omega as a joint venture. This later become Omega cal 321 (Lemania 2310/20). 
Cal Omega 861 (base Lemania 187X) movement was developed from the mid 1960's and later (as a variant) used in the Omega "Moon watch". 







Bucherer by Lemania cal 1873 from the 70's.


----------



## thbeck




----------



## thbeck




----------



## feelasopher




----------



## laikrodukas

jmanlay said:


> This one is 1970 so older than me and* ticking away perfectly well*


And looks perfect too!


----------



## Enfield

Late 40s/Early 50s Cyma.


----------



## KasperDK




----------



## thbeck

2446c


----------



## kazrich




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## Verdi

My first vintage chrono.


----------



## jp.vegas

Here’s my entry.


----------



## redzebra




----------



## gadgetguycebu

Look who just arrived....I will be replacing NATO strap with rally inspired leather strap...I'm feeling the racing vibe today..









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crt43

Does this qualifies as vintage?









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Casey Watson

Mint neaR NOS Breitling chronomat 769 from 1945. From original owner. High school graduation present never worn. In safe for 70+ years but she's free now to roam the earth!


----------



## frenchtreasure

Seiko from 1975.


----------



## kazrich

frenchtreasure said:


> Seiko from 1975.


What about Seiko from 1975 ?


----------



## Mirius

kazrich said:


> What about Seiko from 1975 ?


Broken Imgur link as usual


----------



## Eric M

It's not here yet, but this piece of ridiculousness is in the mail on its way to me. Val. 7734 powered, as you would expect.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Navman

Probably ref 7004A, 17j Valjoux cal 7733 in need of a little TLC


----------



## Old Navman

Asymmetric Dato by Eterna Valjoux cal 7734?

From Mikrolisk: Dato - Eterna SA / Schild Freres & Co Grenchen und Solothurn, Swiss

























And if you noticed it - yes, currently that is also my avatar


----------



## WatchNut22

Just a few I've worn lately.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Horoticus

WatchNut22 said:


> Just a few I've worn lately.


Wowza! Looking forward to the other few...:-!


----------



## WatchNut22

Horoticus said:


> Wowza! Looking forward to the other few...:-!


Thanks you. Most of my collection are 70's era chronos. I'm trying to hunt down all the reasonable priced treasures from that time. Here's a few more for your drooling pleasure.
































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5277

from 1937 that means 81 years old and works fine ;o)


----------



## francorx

My vintage chrono


----------



## frenchtreasure

Sturmanskie 31659 on a shark strap by Rios.


----------



## thbeck

I believe this is undervalue with all these complications.


----------



## Sansoni7

Than you.


----------



## valuedcustomer

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## kinaed

Two recent budget additions, a Nicolet Watch in stainless steel, Landeron 39 movement:















An Orator, Landeron 48 movement:















-k


----------



## MrAaro

My Chronographe Suisse "Affection".


----------



## thbeck

How about this minty looking transitional 2446c ?


----------



## Krogerfoot

1969 Omega Seamaster chronograph caliber 861


----------



## kinaed

Zenith 146DP & 146H, 18K gold:








-k


----------



## vefaborovali

jl


----------



## MidnightBeggar

Bananas!


----------



## v8chrono

Avelia 7734


----------



## thbeck

Another valjoux 72.


----------



## gafi

Sicura 7734










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MSugarman

Here's my late 60's Breitling Top Time - ref 2002. I received this as a gift from a friend. Throughout most of my college years, this was my daily wearer. About 7 years ago, I had Mark and Theresa Heist from Horological Services do a much needed overhaul and tune-up. It came out beautiful. This is one of my favorite pieces that I love showing off.


----------



## MSugarman

WatchNut22 said:


> Just a few I've worn lately.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


those are some pretty toys


----------



## MSugarman

Ive had this for years but always found it too garish. Looked at it recently and had found a new appreciation for it. When I started doing research on it, i realized it has a flyback function. You set the date with the stop pusher. I recently put this rally band on it and now its quite fun. Enjoy


----------



## golfindoc




----------



## McLeod

My early Chronographe Suisse 18k Rose Gold that dad traded 7 cigarettes for during WWII. After war, since he wasn't really into watches, placed this in safety deposit box in 1946, where it sat untouched, till his death and was left to me ( 2016 ) Pics were taken right after watch was taken out of storage


----------



## ajn3323

Here's a few




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrAaro




----------



## thbeck

Today's watch


----------



## thbeck

Little known brand but inside is the famous Zenith 146HP.


----------



## frenchtreasure

My UFO.


----------



## pardayan




----------



## miquel99

Mine


----------



## Marly




----------



## MrAaro

My new (to me) Chronographe Suisse with a copper dial


----------



## ChaseOne

Bovet "Club", circa 1948...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S

thbeck said:


> Little known brand but inside is the famous Zenith 146HP.


Is the movement actually signed by Zenith? Or simply the same ebauche supplied by Martel?


----------



## deni2s

Received today this late 1930s Leonidas Chronograph. Looks all original (probably just glass was replaced), in perfect condition for 80 years old watch. Already bought this nice matching strap.


----------



## MrAaro

Formida chronograph


----------



## MrAaro

Picked up a new strap for the Formida and it's hot hot hot!


----------



## thbeck

Dan S said:


> Is the movement actually signed by Zenith? Or simply the same ebauche supplied by Martel?


This is how the movement looks like. The 146hp is apparent.


----------



## thbeck

A colourful sunburst blue dial with a valjoux 726!


----------



## thbeck

Enicar Sherpa Graph with a Valhoux 72.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Seiko quartz 7a28 is over 40 years old, I bought it new at the PX in Guam while my ship SS President Truman docked to offload containers. These may be the original quartz chrono.


----------



## Horoticus

yankeexpress said:


> Seiko quartz 7a28 is over 40 years old, I bought it new at the PX in Guam while my ship SS President Truman docked to offload containers. These may be the original quartz chrono.


Nice YE, love the story! What's the model number for this one?


----------



## roamer99

I might buy this on approval, but it's running slow and I'm not sure if the cost of a service would be worth it. I'm fairly new to vintage watches, so all I know is that the military Record watches are sought after; but not sure about the regular ones. Also can anyone recognise the gold hallmarks? I can see the case is 9ct, but can't work out the age...Thnx in advance for any info.


----------



## yankeexpress

I think these are the first quartz Chronograph....Seiko quartz 7a28 is over 40 years old, I bought it new at the PX in Guam while my ship SS President Truman docked to offload containers


----------



## Dan S

roamer99 said:


> I might buy this on approval, but it's running slow and I'm not sure if the cost of a service would be worth it. I'm fairly new to vintage watches, so all I know is that the military Record watches are sought after; but not sure about the regular ones. Also can anyone recognise the gold hallmarks? I can see the case is 9ct, but can't work out the age...Thnx in advance for any info.


This is not a chronograph. And this thread is really not for asking questions. Start a new thread and maybe you will get more attention.


----------



## thewodg

Recently picked up this Swank branded LeJour reverse panda vintage chrono. Hope I figured out how to upload the pic!


----------



## Stigmata

a vintage Titus








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## thbeck

Have you seen one of these before? Heuer 73663 issued for the Israelis Defence Force.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ascalon

Here's my sixties Le Cheminant Master Mariner with a Valjoux 92. 
Just a service and clean up was all it needed after 45 years in the same hands.


----------



## gadgetguycebu

My vintage relay chronograph. I'm guessing it's running a valjoux 7734.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto




----------



## journeyforce

My WWII Hamilton Model 23 Bomb Timer/ Navigation timer chronograph

It was made to be used in the Model IV Octant


----------



## mousekar75




----------



## thbeck

LeGant with a Zenith 146HP movement. Love those blue hands


----------



## mattjames84

Here's what iv got, cheap but cool.


----------



## mateon_

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum but here is my vintage speedy ref 145.022-76 with faded bezel and 1171 original bracelet  have a great day









P.S. more chronographs to come ^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghwatch

Some of my larger 40mm+ vintage chronographs

Heuer Autavia 2446 









Seiko Speedtimer Kakume 6138-0030









Eberhard Extrafort









Zenith Cairelli Roma


----------



## thbeck

Heuer Autavia 73663 special military (IDF) issued.









follow me @beckham1972sg


----------



## wl1150

^ Very nice indeed


----------



## wl1150

thbeck said:


> LeGant with a Zenith 146HP movement. Love those blue hands


This is awesome


----------



## benaja




----------



## palaz

Hi my friends. I seem to have an un-identified, possibly "converted", old chronograph. Can anyone tell what it is?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the forum! That is a slightly dilapidated "Chronographe Suisse" chronograph, probably with a Landeron Cal. L48 based movement (i.e. could be an L148 or L248 as well). "Chronographe Suisse" weren't a maker themselves but more of a "project" by a whole collection of makers with the intent of offering cheap solid gold chronographs. These were not plated but the cases were rather fragile and thin, the lugs hollowed out, the movement held by a thick base metal ring and the case back supported by an inner, thicker base metal case back to save as much as possible on the gold content. Sometimes, you can also see the real maker's name on the dial but here, this is not the case.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## cubdog

View attachment IMG_0888.jpg


----------



## mrrobot

A rare Clebar Valjoux 7733 I just aqquired!
View attachment clebar (2 of 4).jpg


----------



## mtbmike

*Vintage Lemania Omega Seamaster 176.007 with Valjoux cousins.*


----------



## sanik




----------



## bubba48

Lugrin














​


----------



## stuartb12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrobot

Clebar Landeron 248 gold plated
View attachment clebar heuer (1 of 1).jpg


----------



## pfern10

1999 Gevril Tribeca - Not as old as some of the other beauties in here. Never the less still a stunning piece.


----------



## palaz

Hartmut Richter said:


> Welcome to the forum! That is a slightly dilapidated "Chronographe Suisse" chronograph, probably with a Landeron Cal. L48 based movement (i.e. could be an L148 or L248 as well). "Chronographe Suisse" weren't a maker themselves but more of a "project" by a whole collection of makers with the intent of offering cheap solid gold chronographs. These were not plated but the cases were rather fragile and thin, the lugs hollowed out, the movement held by a thick base metal ring and the case back supported by an inner, thicker base metal case back to save as much as possible on the gold content. Sometimes, you can also see the real maker's name on the dial but here, this is not the case.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Thank you very much for your information which led me to make a quick search to find out more about this watch. I really appreciate it.

https://monochrome-watches.com/chronographe-suisse-the-story-behind-a-mysterious-but-productive-chronograph-brand-and-supplier/


----------



## mrrobot

Beloved Nivada Grenchen! One of the best case design ever imo


----------



## yankeexpress

7a28 is about 40 years old, I bought it new in 1980 at the PX in Guam while my ship SS President Truman docked to offload containers.










Link to 7a28 article:

https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/seiko-7a28-collectors-guide


----------



## andsan

Zenith El Primero


----------



## jandohnal

before starting new topic "help to indetify" i'll post it here.
Roland Tripmaster, valjoux 7730 inside. I cannot find anything about this watch brand. Does anyone have a hint?


----------



## stangest

All nice watches.
Suddenly in my hands appears this one - don't know much about this though:


----------



## Boondoggle

My first vintage watch, just got it Thursday. Off to service to get it tuned up and ready to wear.


----------



## 5277

All original compressor case chrono from 1966 in 41mm


----------



## v8chrono

5277 said:


> All original compressor case chrono from 1966 in 41mm


What make is it please?


----------



## sanik

1990


----------



## adt89




----------



## augustusmears

Pierre Bonnet, c.1985, stainless steel case, screw-down crown, 20 atmos, Valjoux 7750


----------



## MrAaro

1950s Bovet with a Landeron 148.


----------



## gafi

Bohle chronograph










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

From 1936 with "Lie de vin" hands


----------



## ninzeo

Latino 7733 in siffert colors. Dial including the eggshell/silver grainy finish seems to be exactly the same as the 7733 Heuer autavia's.


----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Seiko Speedtimer


----------



## 5277

Steelfriend from Heuer-Leonidas


----------



## nickant44

Olympia Chronograph
c1955
Venus 188 movement


----------



## pyiyha

Omega 176.007


----------



## 5277

Born in 1943 in 35mm steel but only 9.8mm high.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

some of mine 
1967 Britscar








1969 Jenny Carribean Discotron








1967 Revue Thommen


----------



## Seabee1

40 years old in Dec.


----------



## yrichard

Valjoux 23


----------



## yrichard

Landeron Hahn 1930s 1940s 14,5


----------



## yrichard

Sarda 
Monopusher 
valjoux 22 GH
1935
totaly service


----------



## yrichard

Heuer 
Landeron 13 mono pusher 
34mm
all steel


----------



## Molliedooker

pyiyha said:


> Omega 176.007
> 
> View attachment 16190821


Great Chrono there . A 1040 movement which is Omegas first automatic. It is based on the lemania 1341


----------



## JonS1967

pyiyha said:


> Omega 176.007
> 
> View attachment 16190821


Sweet!!


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## Sdasurrey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yrichard

My telda chronograph 
Venus 170
All stainless steel watch case 
About 1960s


----------



## fish70

1975 Speedmaster Automatic "Mark 4.5"


----------



## yrichard

Doxa
Valjoux 71
german army?


----------



## Well Then Lets See

...


----------



## Molliedooker

Lemania 1277 box of bits to this.


----------



## yrichard

Nicolet warch
solid silver case
Landeron 39 movement


----------



## Molliedooker

Lemania 1345 fly back


----------



## andsan




----------



## yrichard

Vincit
Modified Venus 150
all steel hinged lugs watch case 
about years 1940s


----------



## Sdasurrey

‘Doxa Saturday’….











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notofthiscentury

Accurist Schockmaster


----------

